# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  अनदेखी जगह: अनछुए पहलू

## ingole

*दोस्तों इस सूत्र में हम बात करेंगे ,अपने ही देश की साथ ही साथ दुनिया की कुछ ऐसी जगहों और वहां  की कुछ ऐसी बातों के बारे में जो हमें आश्चर्य में डालती हैं और हमें सोचने पे मजबूर करती हैं......*









नोट : कृपया ध्यान दे, इस सूत्र की अधिकतर जानकारी और चित्रों को इटरनेट से लिया गया है ,इसपे मेरा निजी अधिकार नहीं है.

----------


## ingole

*यहां लगता है भूतों का मेला, झाड़-फूंक करते हैं अय्याश बाबा!**बगहा(बिहार)।* आज जहां वैज्ञानिक ब्रह्मांड की उत्पत्ति वाले कण की  खोज कर भगवान के करीब पहुंच चुके हैं, वहीं पश्चिम चंपारण जिले के वाल्मीकि  नगर स्टेशन के समीप गोबरहिया गांव में एक बाबा द्वारा भूतों का मेला लगाकर  आस्था के नाम पर अंधविश्वास का खुल्लमखुल्ला खेल खेला जा रहा है। यह मेला  प्रत्येक माह पूर्णिमा के दिन लगता है। इस मेले में नेपाल, उत्तर प्रदेश और  बिहार के कई जिलों से हजारों की संख्या में पीड़ित महिलाएं आकर बाबा के  दरबार में दुआ की भीख मांगती हैं।



आस्था के नाम पर लगने वाले इस मेले में आने वाले पीड़ितों की फेहरिस्त हर  बार लंबी होती जाती है। पीड़ित महिलाओं की झाड़-फूंक के बाद भूत भगाने के  लिए बाबा द्वारा पेड़ में कील ठोंककर बांध दिया जाता है। वाल्मीकि नगर  व्याघ्र परियोजना के अधीनस्थ गोबरहिया गांव में चार वर्ष पूर्व मिट्टी की  पीड़िया बनाकर एक पीपल के पेड़ के नीचे पूजा शुरू हुई थी। धीरे-धीरे  अंधविश्वास का जाल फैलता गया और धर्म के नाम पर भूतों से निजात दिलाने का  ठेका इस बाबा ने ले लिया।



*बाबा कैसे करते हैं पीड़ितों का इलाज*



पूर्णिमा के एक दिन पहले हजारों की संख्या में महिलाएं मेला में पहुंच जाती  हैं। अगले दिन अल सुबह गांव के समीप स्थित एक तालाब में स्नान करती हैं,  उसके बाद पीपल के पेड़ के नीचे कतारबद्ध होकर वहां गाड़े गये ध्वजा की तरफ  ध्यान लगाकर बैठ जाती हैं। इसी बीच पुजारी हरेन्द्र दास उर्फ लालका बाबा  आते हैं और लाइन में बैठी पीड़िताओं को एक कुआं से जल निकालकर पीने के लिए  देते हैं। जल पीने के बाद महिलाओं पर भूत का नशा सवार हो जाता है। इसके बाद  वे झूमने और तरह-तरह की हरकतें शुरू कर देती हैं।



पीड़ित महिलाएं जमीन पर हाथ-पैर पटक-पटक कर चिल्लाने लगती हैं, वहीं अपने  सिर को हिला-हिलाकर गीत गाने लगती हैं। इस क्रम में उनके खुले बाल और चेहरे  को देखकर ऐसा लगता है कि मानो भूत इन महिलाओं पर सवार हो गया है। बाबा कुछ  देर बाद महिलाओं को फिर जल पिलाते हैं। इसके बाद वे थोड़ी देर के लिए शांत  पड़ जाती हैं। फिर देर रात झांड़-फूंक के बाद बाबा के द्वारा पीपल के पेड़  में एक-एक कील ठोंककर यह कहा जाता है कि तीन बार यहां आने के बाद भूत खुद  ही भाग जाएगा।



*अय्याशी भी करते हैं बाबा*



मेले में आने वाली महिलाओं के साथ बाबा द्वारा अय्याशी करने की भी सूचना  है। बाबा संभ्रांत परिवार की वैसी महिलाओं को अपना निशाना बनाते हैं,  जिन्हें बेटा नहीं हो रहा हो या फिर शादी के बाद उनका पति परदेश चला गया  हो। हालांकि, इस बात की कहीं से पुष्टि नहीं हुई है, लेकिन बाबा की अय्याशी  स्थानीय लोगों में चर्चा का विषय बनी हुई है। बहरहाल, विज्ञान के नित्य  नये खोजों के बीच अंधविश्वास के प्रति बढ़ रहा आस्था का यह खेल कई सवालों  को जन्म दे रहा है।

----------


## ingole

*भूतों से निजात पाने के लिए उत्तर प्रदेश, नेपाल और बिहार से आती हैं महिलाएं।*

*झाड़-फूंक के नाम पर बाबा द्वारा कुंए का पानी दिया जाता है पीने के लिए।*

*पूर्णिमा के एक दिन पूर्व हजारों की संख्या में महिलाएं मेला में पहुंच  जाती है। अगले दिन अहले सुबह मेला में स्थित एक तालाब में स्नान करने के  बाद पीपल के पेड़ के नीचे कतारबद्ध होकर पेड़ के पास गाड़े गये ध्वजा की  तरफ ध्यान लगाकर बैठ जाती है।*

*पानी पीने के साथ ही खुद-ब-खुद महिलाएं अपना सर जोर-जोर से हिलाने लगती हैं।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*अनदेखी जगह: अनछुए पहलू जिसे हमने देख भी लिया , आपने छु लिया ,सम्भल कर रहिये हमारी शुभकामनाएँ आपके साथ हैं*

----------


## ingole

*धन्यबाद मित्र,
आपने देखा तो...
यही तो हम चाहते हैं..........*

----------


## munnuji11

सार्थक प्रस्तुति हेतु अभिनन्दन मित्र

----------


## ingole

*सैंकड़ों वर्ष पुराने इस नाग मंदिर में मांगी हर  दुआ होती है पूरी!* *सिमडेगा.*  सावन के मौके पर रांची जिले के एकमात्र नागदेवता के मंदिर में श्रद्धालुओं की  भीड़ उमड़ती है। ठेठईटांगर प्रखंड के कोनमेंजरा गांव में स्थित नाग देवता  के मंदिर में रोजाना सैकड़ों श्रद्धालु पूजन करते हैं एवं नाग देवता से सुख  और समृद्धि की कामना करते हैं।

गांव के लोगों का कहना है कि नाग देवता के दरबार में मांगी गई हर दुआ कबूल  होती है। यूं तो वर्षभर गांव के लोग नाग देवता की पूजा के लिए कोनमेंजरा  गांव पहुंचते हैं लेकिन सावन के महीने की बात ही अलग है। मंदिर परिसर में  चट्टान में बने नाग देवता का मंदिर सैकड़ों वर्ष पुराना है।

ग्रामीणों का कहना है कि सैकड़ों वर्ष पूर्व से ही पूर्वजों के द्वारा नाग  देवता की पूजा की जाती रही है। ग्रामीणों के अनुसार नाग देवता ने गांव के  मोती साव को स्वप्न देकर अपने यहां विराजमान होने की जानकारी दी थी। इसके  बाद उन लोगों ने मंदिर की चहारदीवारी कराई एवं पूजा अर्चना प्रारंभ कर दी।

----------


## ingole

*यहां हर मुरादें पूरी कर देते हैं अनजान शाह पीर बाबा!* *झारखंड  के नक्सल प्रभावित जिले सिमडेगा के कोलेबिरा थाना परिसर स्थित हजरत सूफी  शाह कयामुद्दीन उर्फ अनजान शाह पीर बाबा रह सबों की मन्नतें पूरी करते हैं।  यह मजार हिन्दू-मुस्लिम एकता का परिचायक है। बाबा अंजान शाह के मजार में  हर साल सभी धर्म संप्रदाय के लोग पहुंचते हैं और अपनी मन्नतें मांगते हैं  और बाबा सभी की मुरादें पूरी करते हैं। मजार शरीफ में हर साल दो दिवसीय  उर्स शरीफ का आयोजन होता है। जिसमें झारखंड, उड़ीसा, छत्तीसगढ़, बंगाल सहित  अन्य राज्यों से हजारों लोग पहुंचते हैं और बाबा के मजार में चादरपोशी  करते हैं। इस वर्ष 15 व 16 जुलाई को आयोजित होने वाले उर्स शरीफ के मौके पर  कई धार्मिक कार्यक्रम आयोजित किए जाऐंगे।

मजार शरीफ के बारे में बताया जाता है कि हजरत कयामुद्दीन बहादुर शाह जाफर  के शासनकाल में बाबा अंजान शाह कोलेबिरा आए थे। कुछ अर्से के बाद वे पर्दा  कर गए और वहीं पर उनका मजार ए अकदस बना दिया गया। वे अंग्रेजी सेना के  कमांडो थे और वहीं पर उनका कैंप था। बताया जाता है कि ब्रिटिश शासनकाल में  अंग्रेजी हुकूमत के द्वारा कोलेबिरा में थाना बनाने का निर्णय लिया गया था।  जिस स्थान पर हजरत कयामुद्दीन बाबा की समाधि थी वहीं पर थाना बनाने का काम  शुरू हुआ था। निर्माण कार्य में लगे मजदूरों ने जैसे ही वहां नींव खुदाई  का काम शुरू किया तो मजदूरों की कुदाल जमीन पर चिपक गई और पांचों मजदूरों  के पैर भी वहीं जम गए।



पांचों मजदूर वहां से हिल नहीं सके। यह सूचना मिलने पर थाना भवन निर्माण से  जुड़े अंग्रेज अफसर दंग रह गए। उस रात जब लोग सो गए तो कुछ लोगों को पीर  बाबा ने ख्वाब में दिखाया कि तुमलोग थाना बनाओ यह अच्छी बात है लेकिन मेरे  समाधि स्थल को छोड़कर। बाबा का ख्वाब आने के बाद लोगों ने समाधि स्थल पर  जाकर अनजान शाह बाबा से माफी मांगी और समाधि को थाना भवन के अंदर रखते हुए  निर्माण कार्य शुरू किया। इसके बाद बाबा के समाधि स्थल पर ब्रिटिश सरकार  द्वारा एक मकबरा बनवाया गया। इसके बाद वर्ष 1911 ई. में यहां थाना शुरू हुआ  और इसके बाद से आजतक लोग बाबा के दरबार में पहुंचकर अपनी मुरादें पूरी  करते हैं और खुशी-खुशी वापस लौटते हैं। बाबा अनजान शाह की मजार शरीफ पर  रमजान महीने के शुरू होने से पहले उर्स शरीफ का आयोजन होता है और हर धर्म  संप्रदाय के लोग उर्स में शामिल होकर बाबा की मजार पर चादरपोशी करते हैं।


*

----------


## ingole

*मानो या न मानो - इस दुखहरणनाथ मंदिर में आने से हर दुःख हो जाते हैं दूर*  *गिरिडीह.* *बाबा दुखहरणनाथ के दर पर आने वाले सभी भक्तों के दुख दूर  हो जाते हैं। जी हां, गिरिडीह शहर से लगभग 9 किलोमीटर की दूरी पर  उत्तरवाहिनी उसरी नदी के तट पर स्थित बाबा दुखहरण नाथ का इतिहास सैकडों  वर्ष पुराना है। वर्षों से यहां पर लोग बाबा के दर्शन करने व जलाभिषेक करने  के लिए आते हैं। फिलहाल दुखहरण नाथ धाम की ख्याति गिरिडीह ही नहीं, बल्कि  आसपास के इलाकों में फैली हुई है। यूं तो यहां पर सालों भर श्रद्धालुओं का  जमावड़ा लगा रहता है, लेकिन महाशिवरात्रि और सावन मास में हजारों की संख्या  में श्रद्धालु जलाभिषेक करने के लिए आते हैं।

मान्यता है कि बाबा भोले यहां पर आने वाले सभी भक्तों की मुराद पूरी करते  हैं। बाबा भोले की कृपा से यहां आने वाले गरीब को धन, संतानहीन को संतान,  कोढ़ी को काया की प्राप्ति होती है। इसकी ख्याति दूर-दूर तक फैल चुकी है।  इस बार सावन की पहली सोमवारी को बाबा दुखहरण नाथ धाम में भारी संख्या में  श्रद्धालुओं के पहुंचने की उम्मीद है। इसके तहत यहां पूरी तैयारी कर ली गई  है।

वर्ष 1952 में श्रीरामपुर के राजा के वंशज संतानहीनता का कष्ट झेल रहे  बटेश्वर सिंह ने बसंत पंचमी के दिन मां पार्वती का मंदिर उक्त स्थल पर  बनवाया। जिसके तुरंत बाद ही उन्हें संतान सुख की प्राप्ति हुई। इससे  उक्तस्थल की प्रसिद्धि और भी बढ़ती गई। लोग यहां पर दूर-दूर से अपनी  मुरादें लेकर आने लगे। कई के दुख दूर हुए।

20 किमी की दूरी तय कर जलाभिषेक

सावन पूर्णिमा के दिन हजारों की संख्या में यहां श्रद्धालुओं की भीड़  उमड़ती है। पूर्णिमा की पिछली रात श्रद्धालु बड़ाकर नदी के तट से जल उठाते  हैं और कांवरिया के रूप में गिरिडीह के मुख्य मार्ग की 20 किमी की दूरी तय  कर दुखहरण नाथ धाम में पहुंच बाबा भोले का जलाभिषेक करते हैं। बड़ाकर से  गिरिडीह जाने के क्रम में रास्ते में कांवरियों के आराम व चाय-पानी के लिए  कई स्टॉल लगाए जाते हैं।

उत्तरवाहिनी नदी का खास महत्व

"उत्तरवाहिनी उसरी नदी के मुहाने पर मंदिर होने के कारण इसकी महत्ता और भी  बढ़ जाती है। शास्त्रों में दर्शाया गया है कि उत्तरमुखी नदी गंगा के सामान  होती है। इसके मुहाने पर स्थित मंदिर तीर्थस्थल के समान फलदायक होते हैं।  नदी में स्नान कर भगवान भोले का जलाभिषेक करने से श्रद्धालुओं की मन्नतें  पूरी होती हैं।" - कुलदीप पंडित, मुख्य पुजारी.*

----------


## ingole

*यहां कुख्यात अपराधी के पांव छू कर दिन की शुरुआत करते हैं ग्रामीण**बिहार के नवगछिया अनुमंडल के बिहपुर प्रखंड अन्तर्गत हरियो गांव के चौक पर  एक प्रतिमा स्थापित है जिसके पैर छूकर अपनी दिनचर्या की शुरुआत करते हैं  यहां के ग्रामीण। हैरानी की बात है कि यह प्रतिमा किसी संत पुरुष की नहीं  बल्कि कुख्यात अपराधी सरगना तेतुली उर्फ तुतली सिंह की है। जिसकी  आज से 14  साल पूर्व पुलिस मुठभेड़ में मौत हो गयी थी। ग्रामीणों की नजर में तुतली  सिंह ने जाति नायक से उठकर गांव वालों की सेवा की है। ग्रामीणों का मानना  है कि ऐसा करने से उनकी कृपा गांव पर बनी रहेगी।

क्या है तुतली सिंह की कहानी ?

गरीब किसान परिवार में जन्मे कांति सिंह के छह पुत्रों में पांचवें नंबर पर  था तुतली सिंह। पेशे से दहियार (पशु पालकों से दूध खरीद कर बेचने वाला)  कांति सिंह अपने तीन पुत्र उत्तम सिंह, अनिरुद्ध सिंह और तुतली सिंह को इस  कार्य में लगा रखा था। दूध खरीद-बिक्री करने के दौरान प्रतिद्वंदियों और  दबंग किसानों द्वारा बार-बार प्रताडि़त किया जाता था। इस दौरान दबंग  किसानों ने वर्ष 1993 में उत्तम सिंह की हत्या कर दी। फिर उन्हीं दबंगों  द्वारा ठीक इसके एक साल बाद दूसरे भाई अनिरुद्ध सिंह की भी हत्या कर दी गई।  दो वर्षों में दो भाईयों की हत्या ने तुतली सिंह को हिलाकर कर रख दिया और  बदले की प्रतिशोध में तुतली सिंह ने वर्ष 1995 में हथियार उठा लिया और इसी  वर्ष अपने पिता के नाम से 'क्रांतिवीरो फौज' नामक एक संगठन का गठन किया।  गठन के ठीक एक महीने के भीतर ही दोनों भाईयों के हत्यारों का बदला लेने से  इलाके में तुतली सिंह का दहशत फैल गई। हलांकि बाद में अपराधियों ने उसके  छोटे भाई जय सिंह की भी हत्या कर दी। छह भाईयों में अब बहादुर सिंह और  विवेक सिंह जीवित हैं।

इन जिलों में था आतंक

तुतली सिंह इलाके में दूसरा गब्बर सिंह जैसा चर्चित अपराधी था। उसने कुछ ही  महीनों में खगडिय़ा, कटिहार, भागलपुर, मधेपुरा, सहरसा आदि जिलों में अपना  वर्चस्व स्थापित कर लिया था। उसके एक क्षत्र राज स्थापित करने से इन जिलों  के दियारा क्षेत्रों में किसानों के खेतों में लगे पंप सेट मशीन, पशु, बासा  पर रखे आनाजों की चोरी नहीं होती थी। तुतली सिंह महिला के साथ दुष्कर्म की  घटना को गंभीरता से लेता था और दुराचारियों को अपने हाथों से मौत की सजा  देता था। तुतली सिंह हत्या या अन्य अपराध की घटना का अंजाम देने के बाद  अपने सुरक्षित स्थान घघरी घाट से लेकर त्रिमुहान घाट तक फैले दियारा इलाके  में छिप जाता  था। इन इलाकों में पुलिस अब भी जाने से डरती है।

कैसे हुई मौत

हमेशा अपने साथियों के घेरे में रहने वाला तुतली सिंह वर्ष 1998 के 21  दिसंबर को परिवार से मिलने अपने घर आया हुआ था। लेकिन पुलिस को इसकी भनक लग  गई और तत्कालीन एसपी अब्दुलगनी मीर के नेतृत्व में गांव में ताबड़तोड़  छापेमारी की गई। इस बीच एक झूठी खबर फैला दी गई कि अपने साथियों के साथ  तुतली सिंह गांव से भाग निकला। दरअसल तुतली को छोड़ उसके सभी साथी गांव से  भागे थे। इस खबर में तुतली हद तक कामयाब भी हो गया था। लेकिन एक मुखबिर ने  गांव में उसकी मौजूद होने की सूचना पुलिस को दे दी। सूचना पर गांव की  घेराबंदी कर दूसरे दिन 22 दिसंबर को पुलिस ने तुतली के घर के समीप ही उसे  मुठभेड़ में मार गिराया।

भगवान मानते हैं ग्रामीण

बिहपुर प्रखंड के जिला परिषद व तुतली सिंह के भतीजे निरंजन सिंह का मानना  है कि अपराध को किसी भी स्तर से जायज नहीं ठहराया जा सकता है। लेकिन तुतली  सिंह गांव के देवतास्वरुप थे। गरीब, असहाय, दबे-कुचले लोगों का सहारा थे।  उन्होंने बताया कि तुतली के मौत के बाद उनकी पत्नी कंचन सिंह दो बार जिला  परिषद सदस्य रहीं और स्वंय भी जिला परिषद सदस्य हैं। निरंजन का कहना था कि  लोग उन्हें भगवान नहीं मानते तो उनके परिवारों को जनसमर्थन नहीं मिलता।

प्रतिमा में लगा सरकारी फंड

ग्रामीणों की मानें तो तुतली सिंह की प्रतिमा में सरकारी फंड का इस्तेमाल  हुआ हुआ है लेकिन बिहपुर बीडीओ अवध किशोर सिंह इसे सिरे से इंकार करते हैं।  उन्होंने उनके पूर्व बीडीओ के बारे में कुछ भी बोलने से इंकार किया।  हलांकि बीडीओ ने माना कि जिला परिषद फंड से प्रतिमा के समक्ष सोलर लाइट  लगाया गया है।*

----------


## ingole



----------


## ingole

दुनिया में दौलतमंद लोगों की संख्या के साथ-साथ अमीर देशों की संख्या भी  बढ़ती जा रही है। इन देशों की जीडीपी से लेकर प्रति व्यक्ति आय तक सभी में  इजाफा हो रहा है, लेकिन इन अमीर देशों की चकाचौंध में देश के गरीब देशों से  ध्यान हटता जा रहा है। 

दुनिया में गरीब देशों की संख्या भी कम नहीं है। इस संख्या के बीच क्या  आपको पता है दुनिया का सबसे गरीब देश कौन सा है? वहां की जीडीपी कितनी है?  वहां की जनसंख्या कितनी है? नहीं पता, तो चलिए हम आपको बता देते हैं।

----------


## ingole

दुनिया का सबसे गरीब देश होने का दर्जा डेमोक्रेटिक रिपब्लिक ऑफ कांगो के नाम है।

----------


## ingole

*इस देश की गरीबी का अंदाजा इसी बात से लगाया जा सकता है कि यहां लकड़ी की गाड़ियां बनाकर लोग इससे आते-जाते हैं।*



डेमोक्रेटिक रिपब्लिक ऑफ कांगो की जीडीपी 17712 रुपये ही है। जीडीपी का आशय  यहां के लोगों द्वारा हर साल खर्च किये जानी धनराशि से है।



*करीब 60 लाख जनसंख्या वाला ये देश आदिवासियों के मेले के लिए भी जाना जाता है।*



*यहां पैसे की कमी के चलते लोग जानवरों को मार कर खाते हैं। अधिकतर लोग खाने की जगह इंसानों को भी खाते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*पिछले दो दशकों में चीन ने इतनी तरक्की की है कि इसे देखकर लोग दांतो तले  उंगली दबा लेते हैं। लेकिन सबसे ज्यादा हैरानी तो वहां के गांवो की तरक्की  को देखकर होती है। गांव..., ये नाम सुनते ही लोगों के दिमाग में कैसी  तस्वीर बनती है? कच्ची सड़कें, झोपड़ियां और शायद पैसों की किल्लत? लेकिन  हम आपको दिखा रहे हैं ऐसे गांव की कहानी,जहां तस्वीर ठीक इसके उलट है। 

पेश है चीन के एक ऐसे ही चमचमाते गांव पर एक फोटो फीचर, जहां हर कोई करोड़पति है।*

----------


## ingole

*वहां का गांव* *हुआक्सी** देश का सबसे अमीर गांव है।* *जिंयाग्सु प्रांत** का यह  गांव तरक्की के मामले में दुनिया के समृद्ध शहरों को भी मात करता है*

----------


## ingole

*इस गांव की स्थापना पर यहां एक हजार फुट ऊंची 60 मंजिल वाली गगनचुंबी इमारत बनाई गई जिसमें लोग रहते भी हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*इस इमारत के ग्राउंड फ्लोर पर ठोस सोने से बनी बैल की एक मूर्ति है। इसे  बनाने में एक टन सोने का इस्तेमाल किया गया है। इससे पता चलता है कि इस  गांव में कितनी समृद्धि है।*

----------


## ingole

*इस गांव में बना 328 मीटर ऊंचा इंटरनेशनल होटल दुनिया की 15 सबसे ऊंची  इमारतों में शामिल है। इस गांव का ये होटल पेरिस के एफिल टॉवर से भी ऊंचा  है।*

----------


## ingole

*अपनी 50वीं सालगिरह मनाते हुए इस होटल के गोल घूमते हुए रेस्टटोरेंट्स और  सबसे ऊपरी माले पर बने स्विमिंग पूल दुनियाभर में चर्चा का विषय बना हुआ  है।*

----------


## ingole

*8 अक्टूबर को इस गांव की स्थापना के 50 वर्ष पूरे होने पर शानदार दावत दी  गई। जिसमें अतिथियों को किसी फाइव स्टार होटल की तरह व्यंजन परोसे गए। यहां  पर फैक्टरी, होटल सभी कुछ है।*

----------


## ingole

*इस गांव में मूलरुप से 2000 बाशिंदे हैं लेकिन अब यहां की आबादी 36,000 की  है इन सभी के पास मकान, कार और कम से कम ढाई लाख डॉलर (लगभग डेढ़ करोड़  रुपए) का बैंक बैलेंस हैं। वहां अस्पताल और स्कूल सभी कुछ है।*

----------


## ingole

*यह गांव अपने में परिपूर्ण है और हर साल ड़ेढ़ अरब डॉलर का योगदान  राष्ट्रीय उत्पाद (जीडीपी) में देता है। जाहिर है कि यह गांव भारत के  बड़े-बड़े शहरों से भी ज्यादा धनी है।*

----------


## ingole

*इस गांव के हर घर में एक कार है।*

----------


## ingole

*2000 लोगों के इस गांव में तकरीबन हर आदमी के पास 14 करोड़ रूपए बैंक बैलेंस है।*

----------


## ingole

*ज़िनहुआ न्यूज़ ऐजेंसी के मुताबिक पिछले साल अकेले इस गांव ने ही 84 हज़ार करोड़ रुपए का घरेलू उत्पाद बनाया था।*

----------


## ingole

*शिक्षा और स्वास्थ की सेवाओं को लेकर भी इस गांव का कोई तोड़ नहीं है।*

----------


## ingole

*इस गांव की सड़कें और बाकी सुविधाएं बहुत ही व्यवस्थित हैं। इस गांव के लोग  हफ्ते में सातों दिन काम करते हैं। ये गांव बीजिंग और शिंघाई की तरह  मेट्रो सिटी बनने की राह पर है।*

----------


## ingole

*चित्रकोट।छत्तीसगढ़ के चित्रकोट में लगभग 100 फुट ऊंचा यह फॉल (जल  प्रपात) दुनिया भर में अपनी खूबसूरती के लिए जाना जाता है। जगदलपुर से 39  किलोमीटर की दूरी पर इस मनभावन फॉल को 'भारत का नियाग्रा' कहा जाता है।  इसका रूप घोड़े के नाल जैसा है जैसा कि कनाडा के नियाग्रा फॉल का है।


इन्द्रावती  नदी पर यह फॉल बनता है। जानकारों का मानना है कि इस फॉल को देखते ही आनंद  की अनुभूति तो होती है साथ ही इसका विकराल रूप आतंकित भी करता है।


लगभग  100 फुट उपर से तेज गर्जना करते हुये जब यह गिरता है तो भय का एहसास कराता  है। लेकिन इसके बहाव में इंद्रधनुष सा मनोरम और सुंदर दृश्य भी देखने को  मिलता है।*

----------


## ingole

*-पिकनिक मनाने आए लोगों को हिदायत दी जाती है कि फॉल के पानी के स्पीड को  देखते हुए इससे आधा किलोमीटर दूर ही रहें। बरसात के दिनों में पत्थर पर  बहुत फिसलन रहती है।*

----------


## ingole

*-यह हिंदुओं के लिए धार्मिक स्थल भी है। यहां हरि दर्शन के लिए हजारों हिंदू आते हैं और फॉल की परिक्रमा करते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*-इसकी खासियत यह है कि बारिश के दिनों में इसके पानी में खून जैसी रंगत होती है। गर्मियों में चांदनी रात में यह दूधिया नजर आता है।*

----------


## ingole

*-भारत में टूरिज्म का यह अनछुआ स्पॉट है। टूरिज्म विभाग के अनुसार यह देश का सबसे चौड़ा जल प्रपात है*

----------


## ingole

*गर्जना के साथ गिरती फॉल का पानी आतंकित करता है।*

----------


## ingole

*पानी में इंद्रधनुष जैसा मनोरम दृश्य देखने को मिलता है।*

----------


## ingole

*मानसून में इसमें काफी पानी भर जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*इस फॉल को भारत का नियाग्रा कहा जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*कनाडा का नियाग्रा फॉल्स।*

----------


## ingole

*माउंट आबू/जोधपुर.राजस्थान का कश्मीर कहलाने वाला माउंट आबू वैसे तो  दुनियाभर में अपनी लाजवाब खूबसूरती के लिए जाना जाता हैं| यहां की नक्की  झील हो या फिर सनसेट पॉइंट, सभी सैलानियों को सहसा ही आकर्षित कर लेते हैं|  लेकिन यहां का एक ऐसा आकर्षण भी है जिसे शायद कम लोग ही जानते होंगे|

माउंट  आबू के प्रमुख दर्शनीय स्थलों में शामिल एक अधरशिला|वैसे तो स्पष्ट हो रहा  है,यह कोई अस्थिर पत्थर होगा| लेकिन चौंकाने वाली बात है इस चट्टान का  वजन, इस चट्टान का वजन है लगभग 60 टन| इस भारी-भरकम चट्टान की विशेषता यह  है कि कोई भी व्यक्ति इसे अपनी एक उंगली से हिला सकता है , और इसकी यह  विशेषता कुदरती ही है|

यह अधरशिला यहां कब आई और कैसे आई यह कोई  नहीं जानता लेकिन कुदरत के इस अद्भुत नज़ारे को देखने दूर-दूर से सैलानी  आते रहते हैं|लोग इस अधरशिला पर बैठकर झूला झूलते हैं, डांस करते हैं और इस  अद्भुत चट्टान को देख आश्चर्यचकित होते हैं|*

----------


## ingole

*राजस्थान की कश्मीर माउंट आबू का अद्भुत नज़ारा।*

----------


## ingole

*लोगों के लिए आकर्षण है यह अधर शिला।*

----------


## ingole

*कई वर्षों से स्थित है यह चट्टान।*

----------


## ingole

*कब यहां आई यह चट्टान, कोई नहीं जानता।*

----------


## ingole

*इसे देखने दूर-दूर से आते हैं लोग।*

----------


## ingole

*लोग इस अधरशिला पर झूला झूलते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*आधारशिला पर चढ़कर डांस भी करते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*इसे अपने हाथ से हिलाकर देखते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*इस अधरशिला के साथ अपना फोटो भी खिचवाते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों आज मैं जिस जगह कि बात कर रहा हू...........उसके बारे में काफी लोग पहले से ही जानते है..........मध्यप्रदेश के हिल स्टेशन पचमढ़ी को भला कौन नहीं जानता? जिन्हें सैर-सपाटे  का शौक है, एडवेंचर गेम्स में रुचि है और नेचर से रूबरू होने में दिलचस्पी  है, वे यदा-कदा यहां आते रहते हैं*।* सतपुड़ा के ऊंघते-अनमने जंगलों के बीच बसी सतपुड़ा की रानी यानी पचमढ़ी  को दुनिया की लोकप्रिय पत्रिकाओं में शुमार नेशनल जियोग्राफिक के जुलाई अंक  में खास जगह मिली है। 

उल्लेखनीय है कि यूनेस्को द्वारा पचमढ़ी को  जैव संरक्षित क्षेत्र घोषित किया गया है। सतपुड़ा की रानी के बारे में  क्या लिखा  है इस पत्रिका में और क्या है रानी की खासियत जानिए कुछ चित्रों  जरिये...*

----------


## ingole

*नेशनल जियोग्राफिक पत्रिका ने जुलाई के अपने ट्रैवल इंडिया पर फोकस अंक में  सतपुड़ा की रानी की खूबियां गिनाते हुए लिखा है कि, कभी गोंड राजाओं के  अधीन रही पचमढ़ी मध्यप्रदेश के अनूठे पर्वतीय स्थलों में खास है।*

----------


## ingole

*पत्रिका ने सतपुड़ा की रानी की खूबसूरती पर कसीदा गढ़ते हुए कुछ लिखा  है-कोई बिरला ही होगा, जो पचमढ़ी के प्रागैतिहासिक शैल चित्रों, किलकिलाते  झरनों और तालों से प्रभावित न हो।*

----------


## ingole

*नेशनल जियोग्राफिक पत्रिका में पचमढ़ी को लेकर खूबसूरती से शब्दों को  पिरोया गया है। जैसे-इसके घने जंगल और विहंगम घाटियों को महकाते महुआ के  फूल दुर्गम यात्रा करने वालों,कवियों और प्रकृति प्रेमियों को अपने ही ओर  खींच लेते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*उल्लेखनीय है  कि पचमढ़ी मध्यप्रदेश का एकमात्र हिल स्टेशन हैं, जहां सालभर बड़ी संख्या  में पर्यटक आते हैं। भोपाल से करीब 120 किलोमीटर दूर पचमढ़ी जाने के लिए  पिपरिया तक ट्रेन है। वहीं भोपाल से बस या टैक्सी के जरिये सीधे वहां  पहुंचा जा सकता है।*

----------


## ingole

*नेशनल जियोग्राफिक पत्रिका ने पचमढ़ी के इतिहास पर फोकस करते हुए लिखा है  कि यहां जब अंग्रेज पहुंचे, तो यहीं के होकर रह गए। यहां के चर्च, खेल क्लब  और गोल्फ मैदान इंग्लैंड की तस्वीर दिखाते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*ट्रैवल इंडिया की तस्वीर दिखाते नेशनल जियोग्राफिक के इस अंक में पचमढ़ी  स्थित पांडव गुफाओं, हांडीखोह आदि स्थलों का भी जिक्र किया है।*

----------


## ingole

*हम अपने जीवन कई बार लोगों से सुनते हैं कि फलाना शख्स तो शेखचिल्ली की तरह  बात कर रहा है। यह वो नाम है, जो अपनी कल्पनाओं और ख्याली पुलाव के लिए  प्रसिद्ध रहा है। अगर कुरुक्षेत्र महाभारत के लिए प्रसिद्ध है तो उससे कुछ  ही दूरी पर स्थित थानेसर शेखचिल्ली के कारनामों के लिए।* 

*थानेसर में शेखचिल्ली का बड़ा ही खूबसूरत मकबरा मौजूद है। चिल्ली अपने समय  के बड़े सूफी संतों में से एक थे, जिन्हें अब्द उर्र रहीम, अलैस अब्द उइ  करीम, अलैस अब्द उर्र रज्जाक के नाम से भी जाना जाता  था। यह मुगल बादशाह  और औरंगजेब के बड़े भाई दारा शिकोह के आध्यात्मिक गुरु भी थे। मकबरे का  निर्माण पर्शियन स्थापत्य कला के प्रभावित है।* 


*कौन थे शेख चिल्ली और क्या थे उनके हैरान करने वाले कारनामे,* 
*देखते हैं आगे के चित्रों में--------*

----------


## ingole

*कौन थे शेख चिल्लीः** ऐसा माना जाता है कि शेख चिल्ली का जन्म बलूचिस्तान के  खानाबदोश कबीले में हुआ था। लगातार घुमक्कड़ी का जीवन जीने के कारण चिल्ली  कभी भी पढ़ न सके। चिल्ली बचपन से ही चमत्कारों की तलाश में पीर-फकीरों के  दीवाने रहे। यह जमाना ही अंधविश्वासों, झाड़-फूंक और गंडे-ताबीजों का था।*

----------


## ingole

*एक किवदंती के अनुसार शेख की बे-सिर-पैर की हरकतों से परेशान होकर एक रात  कबीले वाले किसी सूखी झाड़ियों का झुंड के पास इन्हें सोता छोड़कर आगे निकल  गए, इससे वो अकेले रह गए थे। अकेले होने के कारण उनकी कल्पनाओं को पंख लगा  दिए। यहीं से शुरु हुआ उनकी कपोल कल्पनाओं और अजीबो-गरीब कारनामों का।*

----------


## ingole

*शेखचिल्ली की चल गईः* *शेखचिल्ली बाजार में यह कहता हुआ भागने लगा, “चल गई,  चल गई!” बात क्या थी? एक दिन शेखचिल्ली बाजार में यह कहता हुआ भागने लगा, “चल गई, चल गई!” उन  दिनों शहर में शिया-सुन्नियों में तनाव था और झगड़े की आशंका थी। उसे ‘चल गई, चल गई’ चिल्लाते हुए भागते देखकर लोगों ने समझा कि लड़ाई हो गई  है। लोग अपनी-अपनी दूकानें बंद कर भागने लगे। थोड़ी ही देर में बाजार बंद हो  गया। कुछ समझदार लोगों ने शेखचिल्ली के साथ भागते हुए पूछा, “अरे यह तो बताओ,  कहां पर चली है? कुछ जानें भी गई हैं क्या?” शेखचिल्ली थोड़ा ठहरा और हैरान होकर पूछा, “क्या मतलब?” “भाई, तुम्हीं सबसे पहले इस खबर को लेकर आए हो। यह बताओ लड़ाई किस मुहल्ले  में चल रही है।” “कैसी लड़ाई?” शेखचिल्ली ने पूछा। “अरे तुम्हीं तो चिल्ला रहे थे कि चल गई चल गई।” “हां-हां”, शेखचिल्ली ने कहा “वो तो मैं इसलिए चिल्ला रहा था कि बहुत समय  से जेब में पड़ी एक खोटी दुअन्नी, आज एक लाला की दुकान पर चल गई है.........*:rofl:

----------


## ingole

*शेखचिल्ली का कफ़नः* *एक जगह कुछ लोग इकट्ठे बैठे थे। शेखचिल्ली भी वहीं बैठा  था। कस्बे के कुछ समझदार लोग और हकीम जी दुर्घटनाओं से बचने के उपाय पर  विचार-विमर्श कर रहे थे। किस दुर्घटना पर कौन-सी प्राथमिक चिकित्सा होनी  चाहिए, इस पर भी विचार किया जा रहा था। थोड़ी देर में हकीम जी ने वहां बैठे सभी लोगों से पूछा, “किसी के डूब जाने  पर पेट में पानी भर जाए और सांस रुक जाए तो तुम क्या करोगे?” सब चुप थे। हकीम जी के अन्य साथी बोले, “तुम बोलो शेखचिल्ली, किसी के डूबने पर उसकी  सांस रुक जाए तो सबसे पहले तुम क्या करोगे?” “उसके लिए सबसे पहले कफन लाऊंगा। फिर कब्र खोदने वाले को बुलाऊंगा”,  शेखचिल्ली ने जवाब दिया।*.......:rofl:

----------


## ingole

*सड़क यही रहती हैः* *एक दिन शेखचिल्ली कुछ लड़कों के साथ, अपने कस्बे के बाहर  एक पुलिया पर बैठा था। तभी एक सज्जन शहर से आए और लड़कों से पूछने लगे,  ‘क्यों भाई, शेख साहब के घर को कौन-सी सड़क गई है?’ शेखचिल्ली के पिता को  सब ‘शेख साहब’ कहते थे। उस गाँव में वैसे तो बहुत से शेख थे, परंतु ‘शेख  साहब’ चिल्ली के अब्बाजान ही कहलाते थे। वह व्यक्ति उन्हीं के बारे में पूछ  रहा था। वह शेख साहब के घर जाना चाहता था। परन्तु उसने पूछा था कि शेख साहब के घर कौन-सा रास्ता जाता है। शेखचिल्ली  को मजाक सूझा। उसने कहा, ‘क्या आप यह पूछ रहे हैं कि शेख साहब के घर कौन-सा  रास्ता जाता है?’ ‘हाँ-हाँ, बिल्कुल!’ उस व्यक्ति ने जवाब दिया। इससे पहले कि कोई लड़का बोले, शेखचिल्ली बोल पड़ा, ‘इन तीनों में से कोई भी  रास्ता नहीं जाता।’ ‘तो कौन-सा रास्ता जाता है?’ ‘कोई नहीं।’‘क्या कहते हो  बेटे?’ शेख साहब का यही गाँव है न? वह इसी गाँव में रहते हैं न?’ ‘हाँ,  रहते तो इसी गाँव में हैं।’ ‘मैं यही तो पूछ रहा हूँ कि कौन-सा रास्ता उनके  घर तक जाएगा।’ ‘साहब, घर तक तो आप जाएँगे।’ शेखचिल्ली ने उत्तर दिया, ‘यह सड़क और रास्ते  यहीं रहते हैं और यहीं पड़े रहेंगे। ये कहीं नहीं जाते। ये बेचारे तो चल ही  नहीं सकते। इसीलिए मैंने कहा था कि ये रास्ते, ये सड़कें कहीं नहीं जाती।  यहीं पर रहती हैं। मैं शेख साहब का बेटा चिल्ली हूँ। मैं वह रास्ता बताता  हूँ, जिस पर चलकर आप घर तक पहुँच जाएँगे।’ ‘अरे बेटा चिल्ली!’, वह आदमी प्रसन्न होकर बोला, ‘तू तो वाकई बड़ा समझदार  और बुद्धिमान हो गया है। तू छोटा-सा था जब मैं गाँव आया था। मैंने गोद में  खिलाया है तुझे। चल बेटा, घर चल मेरे साथ। तेरे अब्बा शेख साहब मेरे  लंगोटिया यार हैं। और मैं तेरे रिश्ते की बात करने आया हूँ। मेरी बेटी तेरे  लायक़ है। तुम दोनों की जोड़ी अच्छी रहेगी। अब तो मैं तुम दोनों की सगाई  करके ही जाऊँगा।’ शेखचिल्ली उस सज्जन के साथ हो लिया और अपने घर ले गया।  आगे चलकर वह सज्जन शेखचिल्ली के ससुर बन गए।*

----------


## ingole

.....................................

----------


## ingole

*शेखचिल्ली के कारनामे शेखचिल्ली ससुराल में:* *शेखचिल्ली नाम का एक लड़का रहता  था। उसकी माँ बहुत गरीब थी। शेखचिल्ली का पिता मर चूका था। उसकी माँ  बेचारी किसी तरह शेखचिल्ली को पालती-पोसती थी। शेखचिल्ली स्वभाव से नटखट तो था ही, साथ ही वह बेवक़ूफ़ भी था। उसकी बेवकूफी  के कारण उसकी माँ को बहुत से उलाहने सुनने पड़ते थे। अंत में एक दिन ऊबकर उसने शेखचिल्ली को घर से निकाल दिया। शेखचिल्ली घर से  निकल कर पड़ोस के एक दूसरे गाँव में चला गया। वहां उसने एक झोंपड़ी बनायी और  रहने लगा। उसका स्वभाव बहुत ही खुशदिल था इसलिये गाँव के लोग उसके मित्र हो  गए। उन्होंने उसकी बड़ी मदद दी और उसका रोटी-पानी का खर्च चलने लगा। उसकी जिन्दादिली गाँव के मुखिया की लड़की रजिया उस पर आशिक हो गई। गाँव के  कुछ नौजवान भी शेखचिल्ली के हिमायती थे। उन्होंने एक दिन दवाव डालकर मुखिया  क़ी लड़की रजिया से उसकी शादी करा दी। शेखचिल्ली को शादी में दान-दहेज़ में  बहुत कुछ रूपये तथा जेवरात भी मिले। शेखचिल्ली अपनी औरत तथा शादी में मिले  हुए रूपये और जेवरात लेकर अपने गाँव वापिस लौट आया। गाँव में लौटकर शेखचिल्ली अपनी माँ से मिला तथा बोला-माँ देख। मैंने मुखिया  की लड़की से शादी कर ली है।*

----------


## ingole

*शेखचिल्ली की माँ ने देखा क़ी बेटा बगल के गाँव बाले मुखिया की लड़की से  शादी कर लाया है। उसकी माँ ने यः भी देखा क़ी शेखचिल्ली दहेज़ में बहुत-सी  दौलत तथा समान इत्यादि ले आया है, तो वह मन ही मन बहुत खुश हो गई। परन्तु वह जानती थी कि शेखचिल्ली एक बिलकुल बेकार लड़का है। इस्कू पैसा  कमाने का कोई भी हुनर मालुम नहीं। इसलिये वह कहने लगी-बेटा तू महालानतो  आदमी है। तेरे किये कुछ भी होने का नहीं। यह सुनकर शेखचिल्ली ने कहा-"माँ! मैंने इतना बड़ा काम किया है। क्या यह कम  है?" उसकी माँ ने कहा-बेटा ! यह बिल्ली के भाग्य से छींका टूट गया है। तू अगर  अपने मन से जान-बूझकर कोई काम करे और उसमें कोई तरक्की करके चार पैसे कमाकर  ला सके तो मैं जानू। तू मुझे बुढापे में सुख नहीं दे सकता। यह सुनकर शेखचिल्ली ने कहा-माँ तू ऐसा मत बोल मैं वक़्त आने पर तेरे लिये  कुछ कर सकता हूं। इसी तरह कुछ और वक़्त बीत गया। उसकी औरत नैहर चली गयी और एक साल बीत गया।  एक दिन उसने ससुराल जाने की ठान ली। मान से पुचा-अम्मीजान मेरी ससुराल कहाँ  है? मुझे उसका पता बताओ, ताकि मैं वहां एक बार हो आऊं मैं भूल गया हूँ। इस पर उसकी माँ ने कहा-बेटा तुझमे अक्ल तो है ही नहीं। इसलिये अगर मैंने  पता बताया तो तू भूल जाएगा। इसलिये मेरी बात का ख़याल रखे तो सीधा  अपने  ससुराल पहुँच जाएगा। यह कहकर उसने कहा-बेटा तू सीधा अपनी नाक की सीध में  चले जाना, कहीं से इधर-उधर मुड़ना नहीं, बस सीधे अपनी ससुराल पहुँच जाएगा। यह सुनकर शेखचिल्ली  ससुराल को चल दिया। चलते चलते उसकी माँ ने कहा  बेटा! जो साग सत्तू घर में था मैंने बाँध दिया है। यह पोटली लेता जा और बूख  लगने पर यही साग-सत्तू खा लेना। शेखचिल्ली अपने घर से चलकर सीधा अपने नाक की सीध में रवाना हुआ। वह जब अपने  घर से सीधा मैदान में दो तीन कोस निकल आया, तो सामने एक दरख्त पडा। उसने  सोचा-माँ ने नाक की सीध में चलने को कहा था। यह सोचकर वह पेड़ पर चढ़ गया  और फिर दूसरी तरफ से उतर फिर नाक की सीच में रवाना हुआ।*

----------


## ingole

*आगे चलने पर उसे एक नदी मिली। उसने उस नदी को बड़ी मुश्किल से पार किया और  आगे चल पड़ा। इसी प्रकार चलता हुआ वह आखिरकार अपनी ससुराल आ पहुंचा। ससुराल पहुँचने पर उसकी भली-भाँती खातिरदारी की जाने लगी। परन्तु उसने  साग-सत्तू छोड़कर कुछ भी खाना स्वीकार न किया, क्योंकि उसकी माँ ने ऐसा ही  कहा था। रात को बचा-खुचा साग-सत्तू खाकर सो रहा। रात्रि को उसे भूक सताने लगी। अब  वह क्या करे? आखिर भूक से ऊबकर वह बहार निकल आया और मैदान में एक दरख्त के  नीचे लेट गया। उस पेड़ पर मधुमखियों का एक बहुत बड़ा छत्ता था। छत्ता मधु से इतना ज्यादा  भरा हुआ था क़ी उसमें से रात को मधु टपकता था। शेखचिल्ली जब उस वृक्ष के  नीचे लेटा। तो ऊपर से उसके बदन पर मधु टपकने लगा। मधु की कुछ बूंदे उसके  मूंह में टपकीं तो बह उसे चाटने लगा और बड़ा खुश हुआ। कुछ बूंदे उसके बदन  पर भी टपकती रहीं और वह परेशान होकर इधर-उधर करवटें बदलता रहा। शेखचिल्ली बेवक़ूफ़ तो था ही। उसे इस बात का पता नहीं लग सका क़ी आधिर पेड़  पर से क्या चीज उसके बदन पर टपकती है। निदान लाचार होकर वह वहां से उठा और  घर के भीतर घुसकर एक कोठरी में जाकर सो रहा। उस कोठरी के अंदर घुनी हुई रूई  राखी हुई थी। शेखचिल्ली को नर्म-नर्म रूई मिली तो उसी में आराम के साथ  जाकर सो रहा। उसके बदन के चारों और शहद तो लिप्त हुआ था ही, अब धुनी हुए  रुई उसी के साथ बदन भर में चारों और चिपक गयी और उसका बदन और उसकी शक्ल  अजीब किस्म की हो गयी। सुबह हुई तो शेखचिल्ली की औरत कुछ रुई निकालने उस कोठरी में घुशी। तब तक  शेखचिल्ली जाग उठा था। उसको ऐसे रूप में देखकर उसकी औरत चीख उठी उसने  हिम्मत बांधकर पुछा तुम कौन हो? शेखचिल्ली ने जोर से डांट कर कहा-'चुप' वह बहार भागी और अपनी माँ से जाकर कहा-अम्मा! उस रूई वाली कोठरी में 'चुप'  घुस आया है। उसकी शक्ल बहुत भयानक है। यह सुनकर उसकी माँ ने पड़ोसियों को इकट्ठा किया। कई लोग उस कोठरी में घुसे।  शेखचिल्ली को देखकर सबने पुछा- तुम कौन हो? 'शेखचिल्ली ने फिर चिल्लाकर कहा-चुप' अब तो उसका ऐसा रूप देखकर सबकी सिट्टी-पिट्टी गम हो गयी। सब समझे चुप नाम  क़ी कोई भयानक बला घर में घुस आई है। उसे निकालने के लिये किसी सयाने को  बुलाना चाहिए।*

----------


## ingole

*शेखचिल्ली की ख्याली जलेबी:** एक बार एक बुढ़िया किसी गाड़ी से टकरा गई। वह  बेहोश होकर गिर पड़ी। लोगों की भीड़ ने उसे घेर लिया। कोई बेहोश बुढ़िया की  हवा करने लगा तो कोई सिर सहलाने लगा। गाड़ीवाला टक्कर मारते ही भाग गया था। वहीं शेखचिल्ली जनाब भी खड़े थे। एक  आदमी बोला, ‘जल्दी से बुढ़िया को अस्पताल ले चलो’ दूसरे ने कहा, ‘हाँ,  ताँगा लाओ और इसे अस्पताल पहुँचाओ।’ ‘हमें इसे यहीं पर होश में लाना चाहिए।  भई, कोई तो पानी ले लाओ।’ तीसरा बोला। ‘पानी के छींटे देने पर यह होश में आ  जाएगी।’ ‘हाँ, हमें इसकी जिंदगी बचानी चाहिए।’ ‘लेकिन यह तो होश में नहीं आ रही।  इसे अस्पताल ही ले चलो। वहीं होश में आएगी।’ वहीं खड़ा शेखचिल्ली बोला,  ‘इसे होश में लाने का तरीका तो मैं बता सकता हूँ।’ ‘बताओ भाई?’, लोग बोले। ‘इसके लिए गर्म-गर्म जलेबियाँ लाओ। जलेबियों की खुशबू इसे सुँघाओ और फिर  इसके मुँह में डाल दो। जलेबियाँ इसे बड़ा फायदा करेंगी।’ शेखचिल्ली ने  बताया। शेखचिल्ली की बात बुढ़िया के कानों में पड़ गई। वह बेहोशी का बहाना किए पड़ी थी। शेखचिल्ली की बात सुनते ही वह बोल उठी,  ‘अरे भाइयों, इसकी भी तो सुनो! देखो यह लड़का क्या कह रहा है।’ लोग चौंक  पड़े। उन्होंने बुढ़िया को बुरा-भला कहा और चल दिए। बहानेबाज बुढ़िया भी  चुपचाप उठकर जाने को मजबूर हो गई।*

----------


## ingole

*थानेसर में शेख चिल्ली का बड़ा ही खूबसूरत मकबरा मौजूद है। चिल्ली अपने समय  के बड़े सूफी संतों में से एक थे, जिन्हें अब्द उर्र रहीम, अलैस अब्द उइ  करीम, अलैस अब्द उर्र रज्जाक के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। यह मुगल बादशाह और  औरंगजेब के बड़े भाई दारा शिकोह के आध्यात्मिक गुरु भी थे। मकबरे का  निर्माण पर्शियन स्थापत्य कला के प्रभावित है।*

----------


## ingole

*हम अपने जीवन कई बार लोगों से सुनते हैं किफलाना शख्स तो शेख चिल्ली की तरह  बात कर रहा है। यह वो नाम है, जो अपनी कल्पनाओं और ख्याली पुलाव के लिए  प्रसिद्ध रहा है। अगर कुरुक्षेत्र महाभारत के लिए प्रसिद्ध है तो उससे कुछ  ही दूरी पर स्थित थानेसर शेखचिल्ली के कारनामों के लिए।*

----------


## ingole

*आगरा जिले में फतेहपुर सीकरी स्थित है। फतेहपुर सीकरी हिंदू और मुस्लिम  वास्तुशिल्प के मिश्रण का सबसे अच्छा उदाहरण है। फतेहपुर सीकरी मस्जिद  के बारे में कहा जाता है कि यह मक्का की मस्जिद की नकल है और इसके डिजाइन  हिंदू और पारसी वास्तुशिल्प से लिए गए हैं। मस्जिद का प्रवेश द्वार 54  मीटर ऊंचा बुलंद दरवाजा है, जिसका निर्माण 1570 ई० में किया गया था। मस्जिद  के उत्तर में शेख सलीम चिश्ती की दरगाह है जहां नि:संतान महिलाएं दुआ  मांगने आती हैं।*

*आगे जानिए ऐसी बातें जिसके बारे में आपने शायद ही सुना हो।*

----------


## ingole

*शेख सलीम चिश्ती का दरगाह अकबर नि:संतान था। संतान प्राप्ति के सभी उपाय असफल होने पर उसने सूफी संत  शेख सलीम चिश्ती से प्रार्थना की। इसके बाद पुत्र जन्म से खुश और  उत्साहित अकबर ने यहाँ अपनी राजधानी बनाने का निश्चय किया। लेकिन यहाँ  पानी की बहुत कमी थी इसलिए केवल १५ साल बाद ही राजधानी को पुन: आगरा ले  जाना पड़ा।*

----------


## ingole

*पंच महल शेख सलीम चिश्ती एक सूफी संत थे उन्होंने अकबर और उसके बेटे को आशीर्वाद  दिया था कि भविष्य में सलीम, जहांगीर के नाम से पहचाना जाएगा। जून 1573 में  अकबर ने गुजरात विजय के साथ इस क्षेत्र को भी जीत लिया तो इसका नाम  फतेहपुर सीकरी रखा गया और अकबर ने इस समाधि का निर्माण संत के सम्मान में  वर्ष 1580 और 1581 के बीच करवाया। आज यह समाधि वास्तुकला और धर्म  निरपेक्षता का अनुपम उदाहरण है जहां इसके दर्शन के लिए विभिन्न समुदायों के  लोग आते हैं। यहां बच्चे के लिए मन्नतें मांगने लोग आते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*बुलंद दरवाजा फतेहपुर सीकरी में अकबर के समय के अनेक भवनों, प्रासादों तथा राजसभा के  भव्य अवशेष आज भी वर्तमान हैं। यहां की सर्वोच्च इमारत बुलंद दरवाजा है,  जिसकी ऊंचाई भूमि से 280 फुट है। 52 सीढ़ियों के पश्चात दर्शक दरवाजे के  अंदर पहुंचता है। दरवाजे में पुराने जमाने के विशाल किवाड़ ज्यों के त्यों  लगे हुए हैं। शेख सलीम की मान्यता के लिए अनेक यात्रियों द्वारा किवाड़ों  पर लगवाई हुई घोड़े की नालें दिखाई देती हैं। बुलंद दरवाजे को, 1602 ई. में  अकबर ने अपनी गुजरात-विजय के स्मारक के रूप में बनवाया था। इसी दरवाजे से  होकर शेख की दरगाह में प्रवेश करना होता है।*

----------


## ingole

*फत्तेहपुर सीकरी मस्जिद फतेहपुर सीकरी मस्जिद के बारे में कहा जाता है कि यह मक्का की मस्जिद की  नकल है और इसके डिजाइन हिंदू और पारसी वास्तुशिल्प से लिए गए हैं। मस्जिद  का प्रवेश द्वार ५४ मीटर ऊँचा बुलंद दरवाजा है जिसका निर्माण १५७० ई० में  किया गया था। मस्जिद के उत्तर में शेख सलीम चिश्ती की दरगाह है जहाँ  नि:संतान महिलाएँ दुआ मांगने आती हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*आगरा से चार किमी. की दूरी पर सिकंदरा में स्थित है अकबर का मकबरा। इसका  निर्माण कार्य स्वयं अकबर ने शुरु करवाया था। यह मकबरा हिंदू, ईसाई,  इस्लामिक, बौद्ध और जैन कला का सर्वोत्तम मिश्रण है। लेकिन इसके पूरा  होने से पहले ही अकबर की मृत्यु हो गई। बाद में उनके पुत्र जहांगीर ने इसे  पूरा करवाया। जहांगीर ने मूल योजना में कई परिवर्तन किए। इस इमारत को  देखकर पता चलता है कि मुगल कला कैसे विकसित हुई।*

----------


## ingole

*छत्तीसगढ़ के सुकमा जिले में कलेक्टर एलेक्स पॉल के अपहरण कांड के बाद कोई  भी प्रशासनिक अधिकारी वहां पोस्टिंग नहीं चाहते हैं। वहां जाने से आईएएस  इतने डरने लगे कि आखिर में केंद्र सरकार को अपील जारी करनी पड़ी। 

सरकार  की अपील के बाद पंजाब कैडर के आईएएस दंपति डॉ. अड़प्पा कार्तिक और उनकी  पत्नी रूपांजलि कार्तिक ने नक्सल प्रभावित छत्तीसगढ़ में काम करने इच्छा  जताई है। पंजाब सरकार ने उन्हें एनओसी दे दिया है।*

*आखिर क्यूं सुकमा के नाम से थरथराते हैं आईएएस-*
*
इसी  साल अप्रैल के आखिरी सप्ताह में नक्सलियों ने वहां के कलेक्टर अलेक्स पॉल  मेनन का अपहरण कर लिया। 12 दिन तक उनके कब्जे में रहने के बाद वह 4 मई को  रिहा किए गए। मीडिया में यह घटना सुर्खियों में छाया रहा। इस घटना के बाद  कोई आईएएस वहां जाना नहीं चाहता।*

*आईएएस दंपति को केंद्र सरकार की हरी झंडी का इंतजार-*
*डॉ. अड़प्पा  कार्तिक वैसे मूल रूप से उत्तराखंड कैडर के आईएएस अधिकारी हैं, लेकिन  पंजाब कैडर की आईएएस रूपांजलि से शादी के बाद उन्हें पंजाब कैडर मिल गया  था। मुख्य सचिव राकेश सिंह ने उन्हें एक सप्ताह तक विचार करने का मौका दिया  था, लेकिन वे अपने फैसले पर अटल रहे। अब केंद्र सरकार की मंजूरी के बाद  उनका छत्तीसगढ़ जाना तय है। वहीं, केंद्रीय सूचना प्रसार मंत्रालय में  संयुक्त सचिव के रूप में काम कर रहे डीपी रेड्डी की पंजाब वापसी की संभावना  है।
*
*तस्वीरों के जानिए सुकमा के बारे में कुछ और बातें-*

----------


## ingole

*सरकार की अपील के बाद पंजाब कैडर के आईएएस दंपति डॉ. अड़प्पा कार्तिक और  उनकी पत्नी रूपांजलि कार्तिक ने नक्सल प्रभावित छत्तीसगढ़ में काम करने  इच्छा जताई है।*

----------


## ingole

*इसी साल अप्रैल के आखिरी सप्ताह में नक्सलियों ने वहां के कलेक्टर अलेक्स  पॉल मेनन का अपहरण कर लिया। 12 दिन तक उनके कब्जे में रहने के बाद वह 4 मई  को रिहा किए गए।*

----------


## ingole

*सुकमा से शबरी नदी गुजरती है जिसे उसी शबरी के नाम से जाना जाता है जो  रामायण में प्रसिद्ध है। कहा जाता है कि राम को शबरी ने यहीं पर जूठे बेर  खिलाए थे।*

----------


## ingole

*कहां है सुकमा**-उड़ीसा और आंध्रप्रदेश की सीमा से सटा हुआ छत्तीसगढ़ का एक  जिला है सुकमा। यह नक्सल प्रभावित क्षेत्र जगदलपुर से यह नेशनल हाइवे 221  से जुड़ा है। 15 अगस्त 2011 को इसे सीएम रमन सिंह ने छत्रीसगढ़ में जिन नौ  नए जिलों की घोषणा की उसमें सुकमा का नाम भी शामिल था।*

----------


## ingole

*प्राचीन काल में सुकमा दंडकारण्य के नाम से जाना जाता था। मान्यता है कि  वनवास के दौरान राम इधर से गुजरे थे। इतिहासकारों के अनुसार, लगभग 1300  बीसी पूर्व इसका नाम सुकमा रखा गया।*

----------


## ingole

*ताजमहल भले ही भारत में हो और पेरिस को प्रेम का शहर कहा जाता हो, लेकिन यूक्रेन की इस लव टनल की बात ही कुछ और है।*

----------


## ingole

*इस खूबसूरत प्रेम टनल की खास बात यह है कि इसमें एक रेलवे लाइन भी है।*

----------


## ingole

*यूक्रेन के पूर्वी हिस्से में क्लेन टाउन में स्थित यह रोमांटिक टनल एक फाइबरबोर्ड फैक्टरी की निजी संपत्ति है।*

----------


## ingole

*इस तीन किलोमीटर लंबी टनल में चलने वाली ट्रेन के जरिए फाइबरबोर्ड फैक्टरी में लकड़ियां पहुंचाई जाती हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*वसंत ऋतु में यह टनल हरे रंग की दिखाई देती है और बहुत ही खूबसूरत लगती है।*

----------


## ingole

*यह माना जाता है कि प्रेमी जोड़े इस जगह पर अपनी मुराद मांगने जाते हैं*

----------


## ingole

*और अगर वे अपने संबंधों को लेकर गंभीर होते हैं तो उनकी विश पूरी भी होती है।

तस्वीरों में देखिए खूबसूरत रोमांटिक टनल...*

----------


## ingole

*जॉर्जिया का टूम्सबोरो टाउन पिछले काफी समय से खराब आर्थिक हालातों का  सामना कर रहा है। यहां स्थित बैंक, स्कूल और दुकानें बंद हो चुकी हैं।  लेकिन जल्द ही इस टाउन की किस्मत बदलने वाली है। एक डेवेलपर डेविड  बमगार्डनर ने इलाके की अधिकांश इमारतों को बेचने के फैसला किया है।*

----------


## ingole

*खरीरददार इस टाउन को 2.5 मिलियन डॉलर में खरीद सकते हैं। यहां मौजूद सभी  इमारतें तकरीबन 100 साल पुरानी हैं। यहां एक ट्रेन डिपो, बैंक, एक पुरानी  ग्रिट फैक्टरी, रेस्टोरेंट और एक 500 सीटर ओपेरा हाउस हैं। यहां स्थित एक  होटल के बारे में कहा जाता है कि इसमें एक बार जनरल शेरमैन ठहरे थे, जो  अमेरिकन सिविल वार के दौरान अपनी मॉडर्न नीतियों के लिए जाने गए।*

----------


## ingole

*पूरे टाउन को बेचने के चर्चाओं से नाराज यहां के निवासियों का कहना है कि  टूम्सबोरो के कई हिस्से बिकाऊ नहीं है, जिनमें एक डिपार्टमेंटल स्टोर,  पोस्ट ऑफिस और फ्लॉवर शॉप शामिल हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*यहां रहने वाले क्लैरिक हैरिसन का कहना है "पूरा टाउन बिकाऊ नहीं है। मैं हिल्स पर रहता हूं और निश्चित रूप से यह बिकाऊ नहीं है।"*

----------


## ingole

*यहां की आबादी 700 है। गौरतलब है कि डेविड बमगार्डनर ने एक प्रिजर्वेशन बिल  ल्यूकाडो की नीलामी के जरिए करीब एक दशक पहले टूम्सबोरो की 50 एकड़  प्रॉपर्टी खरीदी थी। उनका मकसद इस जगह को एक टूरिस्ट स्पॉट में बदलने की  थी। फिलहाल डेविड एक वेबसाइट तैयार कर रहे हैं जिसके जरिए वो लोगों को  टूम्सबोरो की अधिक जानकारी उपलब्ध कराएंगे।*

----------


## ingole

*अनोखी प्रथा: यहां गर्म रॉड और लकड़ी से दागे जाते हैं लड़कियों के ब्रेस्ट**

अफ्रीका के गिनियन गल्फ में स्थित देश कैमरून की आबादी करीब 15 मिलियन  है और यहां तकरीबन 250 जातियां रहती हैं। टोगो, बेनिन और इक्वाटोरिअल  गुनिया से सटे इस देश को 'मिनिएचर अफ्रीका' भी कहा जाता है। एक अजीबो-गरीब  प्रथा के कारण पिछले कुछ समय से कैमरून काफी समय से चर्चा में है। यह अनोखी  प्रथा है 'ब्रेस्ट आयरनिंग', जिसमें किशोरावस्था के शुरू होते ही लड़कियों  के ब्रेस्ट को लकड़ी के टुकड़ों से दागा जाता है, ताकि वह बढ़ न सकें। 
*
*इस  अनोखी प्रथा में विचलित करने वाली बात यह है कि इसे लड़की की मां ही अंजाम  देती है। इसके पीछे मान्यता यह है कि गर्म वस्तुओं से ब्रेस्ट दागने से  लड़कियों की छाती चपटी हो जाती है और उनपर पुरूषों का ध्यान नहीं जाता। इस  संबंध में कैमरून की महिलाओं का मानना है कि अगर लड़कियों के जवानी के  लक्षण जल्द दिखाई देने लगें तो पुरूषों का ध्यान उनपर जाता है और ऐसे में  लड़कियों के शादी से पहले ही गर्भवती होने का डर बना रहता है। * 
*कैमरून  की अधिकतर लड़कियां 9 साल की उम्र में ब्रेस्ट आयरनिंग की प्रक्रिया से  गुजर चुकी होती हैं। ब्रेस्ट आयरनिंग की यह वीभत्स प्रक्रिया किसी लड़की के  साथ 2 से 3 महीनों तक लगातार की जाती है। सीएनएन की रिपोर्ट के अनुसार  ब्रेस्ट आयरनिंग के 58 प्रतिशत मामलों में लड़की की मां ही इसे अंजाम देती  है। * 
*इस अनोखी प्रथा से कैमरून के सभी 10 क्षेत्रों की महिलाओं की  मानसिक और शारीरिक स्थिति पर बुरा असर पड़ रहा है। यह प्रथा कैमरून के  लिटोरल प्रांत में सबसे अधिक (53 प्रतिशत) प्रचलित है।* 
*गौरतलब है कि  अन्य अफ्रीकी देशों की तुलना में कैमरून की साक्षरता दर सबसे अधिक सन्  (2003 में 79 प्रतिशत) है, जबकि किशोरियों के गर्भधारण के मामले सन् 1996  से कम हुए हैं। सेक्सुअल आकर्षण और दिखावे से बचाने के लिए की जाने वाली  वीभत्स प्रथा ब्रेस्ट आयरनिंग के बावजूद यहां लड़कियों के कम उम्र में  गर्भवती होने के मामले अभी भी सामने आ रहे हैं। मानव अधिकार संस्थाएं और  बुद्धिजीवी ब्रेस्ट आयरनिंग को एक टैबू के रूप में देखते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*मुंबई. महाराष्ट्र के अहमदनगर जिले में स्थित रोमांचक और बेहद  आकर्षक पर्वतीय स्थल पर बने एक किले को ' हरिश्चन्द्रगढ़' के नाम से जाना  जाता है. वैसे तो इस जगह का अपना गौरवशाली इतिहास है लेकिन, हम आपको यहां  बने एक मंदिर और उससे जुड़ी एक बेहद रोचक मान्यता के बारे में बताने वाले  हैं.*

----------


## ingole

*हरिश्चन्द्रगढ़**, यहां बने मुख्य मंदिर हरिश्चंद्रेश्वर और गुफाओं के लिए  जाना जाता है. इन्हीं गुफाओं में है एक शिव मंदिर जो लगभग पूरे साल पानी  में डूबा रहता है.*

----------


## ingole

*इस मंदिर तक पहुंचना भी ख़ासा मुश्किल काम है. इन सब से हट कर एक ख़ास तथ्य  जो इस मंदिर को अनूठा बनाती है वह है इसकी छत. मंदिर की छत वैसे को तो चार  पिलर पर टिकी है लेकिन, इसके तीन पिलर टूट चुके हैं और फिलहाल सिर्फ एक  पिलर शिवलिंग पर बनी इस छत का भार थामे हुए है. ऐसी मान्यता है कि जिस दिन  इस छत की आखिरी पिलर टूटेगी वही दिन इस दुनिया में प्रलय का दिन होगा.*

----------


## ingole

*कोंकण कड़ा: यहां स्थित एक बेहद ऊंची चट्टान अपने शर्पीले आकार और ऊंचाई के लिए जाना जाता है जो पर्यटकों के आकर्षण का मुख्य कारण है.*

----------


## ingole

*सप्ततीर्थ सरोवर: मंदिर के पूर्वी दिशा में बने इस सरोवर को “सप्ततीर्थ” सरोवर के नाम से जाना जाता है.*

----------


## ingole

*केदारेश्वर गुफा:* *यह है केदारेश्वर गुफा में बना अद्भुत शिवलिंग. यह  शिवलिंग चारों ओर पानी से घिरा हुआ है. शिवलिंग लगभग पांच फीट ऊंचा है और  इस तक पहुंचने के लिए कमर तक भरे बेहद ठंडे पानी से होकर गुजरना पड़ता है.  बरसात के मौसम में इस शिवलिंग तक पहुंचना और भी दुष्कर होता है क्योंकि, तब  यहां पानी का स्तर न सिर्फ बढ़ जाता है बल्कि, उसका बहाव भी काफी तेज होता  है.*

----------


## ingole

*तारामती श्रृंखला: यह किले की सबसे ऊंची चोटी है.*

----------


## ingole

*हरिश्चंद्रेश्वर मंदिर: गुफा में बना प्राचीन गणेश मंदिर*

----------


## ingole

*भोपाल। दुनियाभर में चर्चित मध्यप्रदेश की ऐतिहासिक विरासतें ओरछा,  भोजपुर और चंदेरी का सौंदर्य और उनका अस्तित्व बचाए रखने की दिशा में  प्रदेश सरकार एक अनूठी पहल करने जा रही है। सरकार इन धरोहरों को औद्योगिक  घरानों को गोद देने पर विचार कर  रही है। इसके अलावा इन विरासतों को विश्व  धरोहर घोषित करवाने पर भी पहल होने जा रही है।

मध्यप्रदेश हैरिटेज  डेवलपमेंट ट्रस्ट की बैठक में इन विषयों पर चर्चा हुई। संस्कृति मंत्री  लक्ष्मीकांत शर्मा ने प्रदेश की पुरातात्विक धरोहरों के संरक्षण और वहां  पर्यटकों की सुविधाओं के विकास बाबत कापोर्रेट समूहों के सहयोग लेने की बात  पर जोर दिया।*

----------


## ingole

*ओरछा:** बुंदेलखंड की दो खूबसूरत और दिलचस्प जगहें हैं ओरछा और कुंढार। भले  ही दोनों जगहों में कुछ किलोमीटर का फासला हो, लेकिन इतिहास के धागों से ये  दोनों जगहें बेहद मजबूती से जुड़ी हुई हैं। ओरछा झांसी से लगभग आधे घंटे  की दूरी पर स्थित है। ओरछा का इतिहास 16वीं शताब्दी से शुरू होता है,जब  बुंदेला राजाओं ने इसकी स्थापना की थी। इस जगह की पहली और सबसे रोचक कहानी  एक मंदिर की है। दरअसल, यह मंदिर भगवान राम की मूर्ति के लिए बनवाया गया  था, लेकिन मूर्ति स्थापना के वक्त यह अपने स्थान से हिली नहीं। इस मूर्ति  को मधुकर शाह के राज्यकाल (1554-92) के दौरान उनकी रानी (अयोध्या) से लाई  थीं। चतुर्भुज मंदिर बनने से पहले इसे कुछ समय के लिए महल में स्थापित किया  गया। लेकिन मंदिर बनने के बाद कोई भी मूर्ति को उसके स्थान से हिला नहीं  पाया। इसे ईश्वर का चमत्कार मानते हुए महल को ही मंदिर का रूप दे दिया गया  और इसका नाम रखा गया राम राजा मंदिर। आज इस महल के चारों ओर शहर बसा है और  राम नवमी पर यहां हजारों श्रद्धालु इकट्ठा होते हैं। वैसे, भगवान राम को  यहां भगवान मानने के साथ यहां का राजा भी माना जाता है, क्योंकि उस मूर्ति  का चेहरा मंदिर की ओर न होकर महल की ओर है।*

----------


## ingole

*ओरछा का जहांगीर महल*: *बुन्देलों और मुगल शासक जहांगीर की दोस्ती की यह  निशानी ओरछा का प्रमुख आकर्षण है। महल के प्रवेश द्वार पर दो झुके हुए हाथी  बने हुए हैं। तीन मंजिला यह महल जहांगीर के स्वागत में राजा बीरसिंह देव  ने बनवाया था। वास्तुकारी से दृष्टि से यह अपने जमाने का उत्कृष्ट उदाहरण है। यह महल ओरछा के सबसे प्राचीन स्मारकों में एक है।  इसका निर्माण मधुकर शाह ने 17 वीं शताब्दी में करवाया था। राजा बीरसिंह देव  उन्हीं के उत्तराधिकारी थे। यह महल छतरियों और बेहतरीन आंतरिक  भित्तिचित्रों के लिए प्रसिद्ध है। महल में धर्म ग्रन्थों से जुड़ी  तस्वीरें भी देखी जा सकती हैं।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

यार एक से एक सूत्र बना के हमारी छुट्टी करवाने का इरादा है क्या ,,काफी मेहनत की है आपने समान्य विभाग मैं ,,निश्चित रूप से बधाई के हकदार है आप ।

----------


## ingole

*रामराजा मंदिर:यह मंदिर ओरछा का सबसे लोकप्रिय और महत्वपूर्ण मंदिर है। यह  भारत का एकमात्र मंदिर है जहां भगवान राम को राजा के रूप में पूजा जाता है।  माना जाता है कि राजा मधुकर को भगवान राम ने स्वप्न में दर्शन दिए और अपना  एक मंदिर बनवाने को कहा। राजा ने श्रीराम के जन्मस्थल अयोध्या से उनकी  मूर्ति मंगवाई और उसे मंदिर का निर्माण होने तक महल में रखवा दिया। बाद ने  राम ने मूर्ति महल से न हटाने को निर्देश दिया। इस प्रकार महल को ही भगवान  राम का मंदिर बना दिया गया।*

----------


## ingole

*भोजपुर: भोजपुर भोपाल से करीब 35 किलोमीटर दूर रायसेन जिले में वेत्रवती  नदी के किनारे बसा है। प्राचीन काल का यह नगर उत्तर भारत का सोमनाथ कहा  जाता है। गांव से लगी हुई पहाड़ी पर एक विशाल शिव मंदिर है। इस नगर तथा  उसके शिवलिंग की स्थापना धार के प्रसिद्ध परमार राजा भोज ( 1010 ई.- 1053  ई. ) ने की थी। अत: इसे भोजपुर मंदिर या भोजेश्वर मंदिर भी कहा जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

> यार एक से एक सूत्र बना के हमारी छुट्टी करवाने का इरादा है क्या ,,काफी मेहनत की है आपने समान्य विभाग मैं ,,निश्चित रूप से बधाई के हकदार है आप ।


*ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है मित्र..........मैं कुछ भी करू, आपकी बराबरी नहीं कर सकता हू..........आप तो चेम्पियन  हो.*

----------


## ingole

*भोजपुर मंदिर पूरी तरह से तैयार नहीं हो पाया। इसका चबूतरा बहुत ऊंचा है,  जिसके गर्भगृह में एक बड़े- से पत्थर के टुकड़े का पॉलिश किया गया शिवलिंग  है, जिसकी ऊंचाई 3.85 मी. है। इसे भारत के मंदिरों में पाये जाने वाले सबसे  बड़े लिंगों में से एक माना जाता है। विस्तृत चबूतरे पर ही मंदिर के अन्य  हिस्सों, मंडप, महामंडप तथा अंतराल बनाने की योजना थी। ऐसा मंदिर के निकट के पत्थरों पर बने मंदिर-  योजना से संबद्ध नक्शों से इस बात का स्पष्ट पता चलता है। इस मंदिर के  अध्ययन से हमें भारतीय मंदिर की वास्तुकला के बारे में बहुत- सी बातों की  जानकारी मिलती है।*

----------


## ingole

*भारत में इस्लाम के आगमन से भी पहले, इस हिंदू मंदिर भोजपुर के गर्भगृह के  ऊपर बना अधूरा गुंबदाकार छत भारत में ही गुंबद निर्माण के प्रचलन को  प्रमाणित करती है। भले ही उनके निर्माण की तकनीक भिन्न हो। कुछ विद्धान इसे  भारत में सबसे पहले गु बदीय छत वाली इमारत मानते हैं। इस मंदिर का दरवाजा  भी किसी हिंदू इमारत के दरवाजों में सबसे बड़ा है।*

----------


## ingole

*चंदेरी:* *मध्यप्रदेश के अशोक नगर जिले में स्थित चंदेरी एक छोटा, लेकिन  ऐतिहासिक नगर है। मालवा और बुन्देलखंड की सीमा पर बसा यह नगर शिवपुरी से  127 किमी., ललितपुर से 37 किमी. और ईसागढ़ से लगभग 45 किमी. की दूरी पर है।  बेतवा नदी के पास बसा चंदेरी पहाड़ी, झीलों और वनों से घिरा एक शांत नगर है, जहां सुकून से कुछ समय गुजारने के  लिए लोग आते हैं। बुन्देल राजपूतों और मालवा के सुल्तानों द्वारा बनवाई गई  अनेक इमारतें यहां देखी जा सकती हैं। इस तिहासिक नगर का उल्लेख महाभारत में  भी मिलता है। 11वीं शताब्दी में यह नगर एक महत्वपूर्ण सैनिक केंद्र था और  प्रमुख व्यापारिक मार्ग भी यहीं से होकर जाते थे। वर्तमान में बुन्देलखंडी  शैली में बनी हस्तनिर्मित साडिय़ों के लिए चन्देरी काफी चर्चित है।*

----------


## ingole

*चन्देरी किला:** यह किला चन्देरी का सबसे प्रमुख आकर्षण है। बुन्देला राजपूत  राजाओं द्वारा बनवाया गया यह विशाल किला उनकी स्थापत्य कला की जीवंत मिसाल  है। किले के प्रवेश द्वार को खूनी दरवाजा कहा जाता है। यह किला पहाड़ी की एक चोटी पर बना हुआ है। यह पहाड़ी की चोटी नगर से 71  मीटर ऊपर है। यह मुगावली से 38 किलोमीटर दूर है। 
**ईसागढ:** चन्देरी से लगभग 45 किमी. दूर ईसागढ़ तहसील के कडवाया गांव में अनेक  खूबसूरत मंदिर बने हुए हैं। इन मंदिरों में एक मंदिर दसवीं शताब्दी में  कच्चापगहटा शैली में बना है। मंदिर का गर्भगृह, अंतराल और मंडप खास आकर्षण  हैं। चंदल मठ यहां का अन्य लोकप्रिय और प्राचीन मंदिर है। इस गांव में एक  क्षतिग्रस्त बौद्ध मठ भी देखा जा सकता है। 
**बूढ़ी चन्देरी:** ओल्ड चन्देरी सिटी को बूढ़ी नाम से जाना जाता है। 9वीं और  10वीं शताब्दी में बने जैन मंदिर यहां के आकर्षण हैं, जिन्हें देखने हेतु  हर साल बड़ी तादाद में जैन धर्म के अनुयायी आते हैं। 
**शहजादी का रोजा:** यह स्मारक कुछ अनजान राजकुमारियों को समर्पित है। स्मारक  के अंदरूनी हिस्से में शानदार सजावट की गई है। स्मारक की संरचना ज्यामिती  से प्रभावित है।*

----------


## ingole

*जामा मस्जिद:* *चन्देरी में बनी जामा मस्जिद मध्यप्रदेश की सबसे बड़ी  मस्जिदों में एक है। मस्जिद के उठे हुए गुंबद और लंबी वीथिका काफी सुंदर  हैं। देवगढ़ किला: चन्देरी से 25 किमी. दूर दक्षिण पूर्व में देवगढ़ किला स्थित  है। किले के भीतर 9वीं और 10 वीं शताब्दी में बने जैन मंदिरों का समूह है,  जिसमें प्राचीन काल की कुछ मूर्तियां देखी जा सकती हैं। किले के निकट ही 5वीं शताब्दी का विष्णु दशावतार मंदिर बना हुआ है, जो अपनी  सुंदर मूर्तियों और नक्कासीदार स्तंभों के लिए जाना जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*मथुरा में यमुना तीरे रहने वाले देवराहा बाबा को एक चमत्कारी और  अवतारी व्यक्ति के रूप में जाना जाता है। कहा जाता है कि जून सन् 1990 में  समाधि पर जाने से पहले इस सिद्ध बाबा ने 500 साल तक अपना जीवन जीया था।  उनका संभावित जन्म सन् 1477 में हुआ था। इनसे पहले केवल तुलसीदास ने 500  साल तक अपना जीवन जीया था। पूरे जीवन निर्वस्त्र रहने वाले बाबा धरती से 12  फुट उंचे लकड़ी से बने बॉक्स में रहते थे। वह नीचे केवल सुबह के समय स्नान  करने के लिए आते थे।*

----------


## ingole

*भक्तों को आशीर्वाद देते बाबा देवराहा। मथुरा में इनका भव्य आश्रम है।*

----------


## ingole

*एक विदेश पत्रकार बाबा पर डाक्यूमेंट्री बनाया।*

----------


## ingole

*बाबा देवराहा खुद को भी एक अवतारी व्यक्त कहते थे। उनका कहना था कि वह किसी महिला के गर्भ से नहीं बल्कि पानी से अवतरित हुए थे।*

----------


## ingole

*उन्होंने पूरे जीवन कुछ नहीं खाया। कुंभ के समय बाबा नदी किनारे प्रवास करते थे।*

----------


## ingole

*वहां अपने भक्तों के सर पर पैर रख कर आशीर्वाद दिया करते थे।*

----------


## ingole

*देश के पहले राष्ट्रपति डॉ राजेंद्र प्रसाद ने कहा था कि उनके पिता जब  बच्चे थे तो बाबा के चरणों में पूजा करते थे। उस समय भी बाबा की उम्र काफी  अधिक थी।*

----------


## ingole

*बाबा के भक्तों में राजीव गांधी का नाम भी शुमार था। यमुना के किनारे  वृन्दावन में निवास करने वाले बाबा देवराहा 30 मिनट तक पानी में बिना सांस  लिए रह सकते थे।*

----------


## ingole

*उनको जानवरों की भाषा समझ में आती थी। खतरनाक जंगली जानवारों को वह पल भर में काबू कर लेते थे।*

----------


## ashwanimale

बाबा के बरे मे बहुत कम जानकारी है और दीजिये तो अच्छा रहेगा

----------


## ingole

> बाबा के बरे मे बहुत कम जानकारी है और दीजिये तो अच्छा रहेगा



*देवराहा बाबा के जन्म के विषय में कोई प्रामाणिक तथ्य मुझे ज्ञात नहीं हैं लेकिन ऐसा माना जाता है कि उनका जन्म १४७७ ईस्वी  को देवरिया में हुआ था ,वो अपने देश के महान सिद्ध योगी थे जो कि मथुरा में यमुना नदी के किनारे रहते थे. वो कुछ भी कपडे नहीं पहनते थे और जमीन से १२ फीट ऊपर मने लकड़ी के मचान में रहते थे, इसे गांव की भाषा में मडैया भी कहते हैं. वो सिर्फ स्नान करने के लिए बहार आते थे. लकडियों  की मदद से एक  दीवार जैसी बनायी हुई थी जससे कि उनके दर्शनार्थीओं को उनकी नग्न देह न दिखे.

कुछ लोग कहते हैं कि देवराहा बाबा ने रामचरित मानस के रचयिता तुलसीदास जी को अपना आशीर्वाद दिया था , इस बात ये साबित होता है कि उनकी उम्र समाधि के समय लगभग ५०० साल से भी ज्यादा थी.*

----------


## ingole

> बाबा के बरे मे बहुत कम जानकारी है और दीजिये तो अच्छा रहेगा


*ऐसा माना जाता है कि वो किसी स्त्री के गर्भ से पैदा नहीं हुए थे बल्कि पानी से अवतरित हुए थे. उन्होंने अपनी जिंदगी में कभी कुछ नई खाया . कुम्भ मेला में वो सबसे ज्यादा आकर्षण का केंद्र रहते थे. बाबा अपने भक्तों के लिए पैर से छूकर आशीर्वाद दिया करते थे.*

----------


## ingole

*देवराहा बाबा का समाधि स्थल ब्रिन्दावन में यमुना नदी के किनारे स्थित है उन्होंने १९९० में समाधि ली थी.*

----------


## ingole

> बाबा के बरे मे बहुत कम जानकारी है और दीजिये तो अच्छा रहेगा


*और चित्र देखिये..............*

----------


## ingole

*आंध्र प्रदेश के नालगोंडा में स्थित बरगद के इस पेड़ को जिसने भी देखा वह  स्तब्ध रह गया। इस पर विभिन्न जंगली जानवरों की आकृतियां बनी हुई हैं।  सांप, विच्छु, मगरमच्छ और शेर जैसे खतरनाक जानवरों के दृश्य ऐसे दिखते हैं  मानों साक्षात किसी को घूर रहे हों, सामने वाले को निगल जाने के फिराक में  हो। इस रहस्यमयी पेड़ के बारे में तमाम बातें कही जा रही हैं।

कुछ लोगों का मानना है कि इस पेड़ के तनों पर किसी ने इन कलाकृतियों को  गढ़ा है। उनका मानना है कि यह कोई चमत्कार नहीं है। वहीं बहुतयात लोगों का  मानना है कि यह अनोखी प्रजाति का पेड़ है। जो कि पूरी दुनिय़ा में इकलौता  है। चमत्कार और वास्तविकता के बीच बहस जारी है।* 



*देखिए तस्वीरें और खुद कीजिए फैसला...*

----------


## ingole

*बताते चलें कि नालगोंडा आंध्र प्रदेश का एक महत्वपूर्ण जिला है। आंध्र प्रदेश के बीच में स्थित इस स्थान का प्राचीन नाम नीलगिरी था। नालगोंडा को यदि पुरातत्व शास्त्रियों  का स्वर्ग कहा जाए तो शायद गलत नहीं होगा। पाषाणयुग और पूर्वपाषाण युग के अवशेष यहां पाए गए हैं। यहां तक कि कई जगह तो मौर्य वंश के अवशेष भी मिले हैं। केवल पुरातत्व की दृष्टि से ही नहीं बल्क धार्मिक दृष्टि से भी इस स्थान का बहुत महत्व है। यहां के मेल्लाचुरवु को तो दक्षिण का काशी तक कहा जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*इसे किला का निर्माण पश्चिमी चालुक्य शासक त्रिभुवनमल्ला विक्रमादित्य  चतुर्थ ने करवाया था इसलिए इस किले का नाम त्रिभुवनगिरी पड़ा। धीरे-धीरे ये  भुवनगिरी हो गया और आज भोनगीर के नाम से जाना जाता है। यह किला एक चट्टान  के ऊपर 609.6 मीटर की ऊंचाई पर स्थित है। यह खूबसूरत ऐतिहासिक किला वक्त  के प्रभाव से अपने को बचाने में सक्षम रहा है जो यहां आने वाले पर्यटकों को  आश्चर्यचकित करता है। पहाड़ी के ऊपर बाला हिसार नामक जगह से आसपास के  इलाके का अद्भुत दृश्य दिखाई पड़ता है। इस किले का सबंध वीरांगना रानी  रूद्रमादेवी और उनकी पौते प्रतापरुद्र के शासन से भी है।*

----------


## ingole

*एक समय में यह किला रेचर्ला प्रमुखों का गढ़ माना जाता था। आज देखभाल के  अभाव में यह खंडहर में तब्दील हो चुका है लेकिन इसका आकर्षण आज भी बरकरार  है। पुरानी चीजों के शौकीनों के लिए यह स्थान वास्तव में दर्शनीय है।  पुरातत्व की दृष्टि से इसका बहुत महत्व है। देवेरकोंडा किला सात पहाड़ों  से घिरा है और नालगौंडा, महबूबनगर, मिरयालगुडा और हैदराबाद से सड़क मार्ग  के जुड़ा हुआ है।*

----------


## ingole

*पिल्ललमार्री एक गांव है जहां बहुत सारे प्राचीन मंदिर हैं। यह मंदिर  ककातिया काल के वास्तुशिल्प की याद दिलाते हैं। खूबसूरती से तराशे गए  खंबों की शोभा देखते ही बनती है। यहां शिलालेखों से काकतिया वंश के बारे  में जानकारी मिलती है। कन्नड़, तेलगु में लिखा एक शिला लेख 1208 ईसवी में  राजा गणपति के बारे में बताता है। इस जगह कुछ प्राचीन सिक्के भी मिले हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*पिल्ललमार्री प्रसिद्ध तेलगु कवि पिल्लमार्री पिना वीरभद्रदु का जन्म  स्थान भी है। इस गांव का केवल ऐतिहासिक महत्व ही नहीं बल्कि सांस्कृतिक  और धार्मिक महत्व भी है। यहां भगवान चेन्नाकेसवस्वामी का मंदिर है जहां  फरवरी-मार्च के महीने में उत्सव आयोजित किया जाता है जिसमें बड़ी संख्या  में श्रद्धालु भाग लेते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*पोचमपल्लै का महत्व इसलिए अधिक है क्योंकि इसी जगह आचार्य विनोबा भावे  ने 1950 में भूदान आंदोलन की शुरुआत की थी। इसके अंतर्गत दान की गई जमीनें  गरीब भूमिहीन किसानों को दान करने की अपील की गई थी।*

----------


## ingole

*कृष्णा नदी पर बना नागार्जुनसागर बांध सिंचाई के लिए प्रयुक्त होने वाला  एक प्रमुख बांध है। पत्थरों से बना यह दुनिया का सबसे बड़ा और सबसे ऊंचा  बांध है। यह बांध दुनिया की तीसरी सबसे बड़ी मानवनिर्मित झील बनाता है। झील  के पास बने टापू, जिसे नागार्जुनकोडा कहा जाता है, पर तीसरी ईसवी के बौद्ध  सभ्यता के कुछ अवशेष् भी मिले हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*महाचैत्य के ब्रह्मी में लिखे गए संकेतों से इन अवशेषों का सबंध भगवान  बुद्ध से जोड़ा जाता है। नागार्जुनसागर बांध की खुदाई करते समय एक  विश्वविद्यालय के अवशेष मिले थे। यह विश्वविद्यालय आचार्य नागार्जुन  द्वारा संचालित किया जाता था। आचार्य नागार्जुन बहुत बड़े बौद्ध संत,  विद्वान और दार्शनिक थे। वे बौद्ध धर्म के संदेशों का प्रचार करने  नागार्जुनकोडा से अमरावती गए थे।*

----------


## ingole

*पंगल मंदिर दक्षिण भारतीय मंदिर को सुंदर उदाहरण है। मंदिर परिसर का मुख्य  मंदिर भगवान शिव को समर्पित है जिसके सामने नंदी मंडप स्थित है। मंदिर का  वास्तुशिल्प अतिउत्तम है। मंदिर परिसर में कुल 66 खंबे हैं जिनमें से  मंडप बीच में लगे चार खंबों पर नक्काशी से बहुत की खूबसूरती के साथ सजाया  गया है। इनपर रामायण और महाभारत के चित्र उकेरे गए हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*पंगल में एक और मंदिर है- चयाला सोवेश्वर मंदिर। यह मंदिर शिवलिंग की  अद्भुत छाया के लिए जाना जाता है जिसके बारे में कहते हैं कि यह छाया  सूर्योदय से सूर्यास्त तक एक जैसी ही रहती है। मंदिर का वास्तुशिल्प  एकदम अलग है। इसे काकतिया वास्तु का सबसे कल्पनापूर्ण कार्य माना जाता  है। चयाला सोवेश्वर मंदिर में रुद्रंबा के समय के बहुमूल्य शिलालेख भी  देखे जा सकते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

> बहुत बढ़िया मित्र


*धन्यवाद मित्र.............*

----------


## ingole

*ये है दुनिया के सक्रिय ज्वालामुखियों में से एक माउंट ब्रोमो। पूर्वी जावा  में स्थित इस ज्वालामुखी के क्रेटर पर इंडोनेशिया के अल्पसंख्यक हिंदू  समुदाय के तेंगर आदिवासी कसादा त्योहार मनाते हैं। इस ज्वालामुखी पर ये लोग  खाद्य पदार्थ और जानवरों की बलि चढ़ाते हैं। इन लोगों का मानना है कि ऐसा  करने से इनके घर और समुदाय में समृद्धि आएगी। 

कुछ लोग मानते हैं कि देवताओं के चढ़ावे से अच्छा भाग्य मिलता है इसलिए वे  ज्वालामुखी के अंदर की तरफ जाकर इन चढ़ावों को लपकने की कोशिश करते हैं।  इसके लिए नेट का सहारा लिया जाता है। 

माना जाता है कि तेंगर की स्थापना करने वाले राजकुमारी और राजकुमार ने  बच्चों के लिए भगवान से प्रार्थना की थी। भगवान ने उन्हें 24 बच्चे दिए  लेकिन शर्त यह थी कि 25वीं संतान को बलि के तौर पर ज्वालामुखी में डाल दिया  जाए।*

----------


## ingole

*कसादा त्यौहार मनाने के लिए इंडोनेशिया के ग्रामीण 7,641फीट ऊंचे ब्रोमो पर्वत पर चढ़ते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*इंडोनेशिया के अल्पसंख्यक हिंदू समुदाय के तेंगर ज्वालामुखी में चढ़ाए जाने  वाले चढ़ावे को देवता का प्रसाद मानते हैं और खतरनाक तरीके से ज्वालामुखी  के मुहाने पर खड़े होकर इसे लपकते हैं। इसके लिए ये लोग नेट का प्रयोग करते  हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*इस प्रथा की शुरूआत 15वीं शताब्दी में हुई थी। माना जाता है कि तेंगर की  स्थापना करने वाले राजकुमारी और राजकुमार ने बच्चों के लिए भगवान से  प्रार्थना की थी। भगवान ने उन्हें 24 बच्चे दिए लेकिन शर्त यह थी कि 25वीं  संतान को बलि के तौर पर ज्वालामुखी में डाल दिया जाए*

----------


## ingole

*इस प्रथा में आस-पास और दूरदराज के हजारो लोग हिस्सा लेते हैं। यह अनोखी और  खतरनाक प्रथा आधी रात में शुरु होती है और सुबह सूर्योदय तक चलती है।*

----------


## ingole

*खतरे की परवाह न करते हुए कुछ लोग ज्वालामुखी के अंदर की तरफ उतर जाते हैं  और चढ़ावे को पकड़ते हैं। लोगों की मान्यता है कि इस चढ़ावे से किस्मत  अच्छी होती है।*

----------


## ingole

*चढ़ावे के रूप में देवताओं को मुर्गियां चढ़ाई जाती हैं, जिन्हें लपकने की भरपूर कोशिश की जाती है।*

----------


## ingole

*माउंट ब्रोमो पर चढ़ाई करने का कठिन रास्ता नजदीक के गांव केमोरो लवांग से होकर गुजरता है।*

----------


## ingole

*इंडोनेशिया का जावा विदेशी पर्यटकों के लिए मुख्य आकर्षण का केंद्र है और यहां प्रतिवर्ष लाखों की संख्या में पर्यटक आते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*श्रीकृष्ण भक्ति की तीन धाराएं गायन, नृत्य और रुदन या रोना जगत प्रसिद्ध  हैं। माना जाता है कि इनके ही सहारे संत सूरदास, चैतन्य महाप्रभु व मीराबाई  जैसे भक्तों ने भगवान श्रीकृष्ण को पा लिया। भक्ति मार्ग की ये तीन धाराएं  भगवान श्रीकृष्ण के जन्म और लीलास्थलों मथुरा, वृंदावन और उसके आसपास के  इलाकों में श्रीकृष्ण के अनेक मंदिरों में बहती हैं। यही वजह है कि  श्रीकृष्ण भक्ति को समर्पित इन मंदिरों और जगहों पर कदम रखना भी सारे पापों  को मिटाने वाला माना गया है। इनमें वह स्थान भी शामिल है जहां श्रीकृष्ण  गोपियों संग महारास करते थे। तस्वीरों में देखिए मथुरा-वृंदावन के ऐसे ही   पवित्र मंदिर व स्थान -*

----------


## ingole

*केसी घाट - इस जगह पर भगवान श्रीकृष्ण ने विशाल घोड़े का रूप बनाकर आए केसी  दैत्य का वध कर स्नान किया था। वृंदावन का यह स्थान स्नान घाट के रुप में  भी जाना जाता है। यहां रोज शाम को यमुना नदी की आरती की जाती है।*

----------


## ingole

*इस्कॉन मंदिर - योगेश्वर श्रीकृष्ण की नगरी वृदांवन का इस्कॉन मंदिर  श्रीकृष्ण बलराम मंदिर के नाम से प्रसिद्ध है। इस मंदिर की स्थापना  श्रीकृष्ण के परम भक्त भक्तिवेदांत स्वामी प्रभुपाद द्वारा सन 1975 में  रामनवमी के शुभ दिन की गई। यह मंदिर उत्तर वृंदावन, उत्तरप्रदेश के रमन  रेती क्षेत्र में स्थित है। यह स्थान भगवान श्रीकृष्ण के जीवन से जुड़ा है।  ऐसी मान्यता है कि भगवान श्रीकृष्ण और उनके बड़े भाई बलराम यमुना के  किनारे रमन रेती में अपनी गायों को चराने लाया करते थे। मंदिर तीन भागों  में बना है। पहले भाग में श्री चैतन्य महाप्रभु के अवतार माने जाने वाले  श्री श्री गोरा निताई और पश्चिम बंगाल में जन्में श्री नित्यानंद महाप्रभु  का पूजन होता है। मध्य भाग में भगवान श्रीकृष्ण और उनके बड़े भाई बलराम की  प्रतिमाएं हैं। तीसरे भाग में भगवान श्री श्री राधा श्यामसुंदर और उनकी  प्रिय गोपियां ललिता और विशाखा की प्रतिमाएं स्थापित है। सन् 1975 में  पूज्य श्री प्रभुपाद के वृंदावन को कृष्ण भक्ति का अंर्तराष्ट्रीय केन्द्र  बनाने की इच्छा से इस मंदिर परिसर का विस्तार किया गया। मुख्य मंदिर परिसर  में भगवान श्री कृष्ण के जीवन से जुड़ी घटनाओं को खुबसूरत पेंटिग द्वारा  सजाया गया है। पूरी दुनिया के श्रीकृष्ण भक्त और इस्कॉन अनुयायी यहां आकर  मंदिर में आयोजित होने वाले धार्मिक अनुष्ठानों में शामिल होते हैं और श्री  कृष्ण की भक्ति में डूबकर गहरा आनंद महसूस करते हैं।



*

----------


## ingole

*सेवाकुंज - सेवाकुंज वह जगह है, जिसके जुड़ी मान्यता है कि इस स्थान पर  श्रीकृष्ण और राधा, गोपियों के साथ रासलीला किया करते थे। यहां पर  राधा-कृष्ण का एक छोटा मंदिर भी है।*

----------


## ingole

*जयपुर मंदिर - यह वृंदावन के सबसे वैभवशाली मंदिरों में एक है। इसे जयपुर  के महाराजा माधव द्वारा बनवाया गया। यह मंदिर 1917 में बनकर तैयार हुआ और  इसके बनने में 30 साल लगे। यह मंदिर बलुआ पत्थर पर की गई हस्तशिल्प और  नक्काशी का सुंदरतम नमूना है। इस मंदिर में संगमरमर पर मुगल वास्तुकला की  भी झलक देखने को मिलती है। इस मंदिर के निर्माण के लिए महाराजा ने पत्थर और  अन्य निर्माण सामग्री लाने के लिए रेल लाइन का बनाकर वृंदावन को मथुरा से  जोड़ दिया। इस मंदिर में प्रमुख रूप से श्री राधा माधव, आनंद बिहारी और  हंस-गोपाल की प्रतिमाएं विराजित हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*जुगल किशोर मंदिर - यह वृंदावन के सबसे पुराने मंदिरों में से एक है। यह  सन् 1627 में बनकर तैयार हुआ। ऐसा माना जाता है कि सन् 1570 में मुगल शासक  अकबर जब वृंदावन आए तो उन्होंने गोदिया वैष्णव को चार मंदिर निर्माण की  इजाजत दी। यह चार मंदिर थे - मदन मोहन मंदिर, गोविंदजी, गोपीनाथ और जुगल  किशोर मंदिर। यह मंदिर केसी घाट के पास स्थित होने से इन मंदिरों को केसी  घाट मंदिर के नाम से भी जाना जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*बांके बिहारी मंदिर - भगवान श्रीकृष्ण का यह मंदिर वृंदावन के साथ ही पूरे  भारत में प्रसिद्ध है। इसका मंदिर निर्माण सन् 1864 में पूर्ण हुआ।  श्रीबांकेबिहारी को कृष्ण भक्त स्वामी हरिदास द्वारा प्रतिष्ठित किया गया।  स्वामी हरिदास अपने भक्तिमय भजन के साथ ही इतिहास प्रसिद्ध संगीतकार तानसेन  के गुरु के रूप में भी जाने जाते हैं।*

----------


## Krishna

मै मथुरा , गोवेर्धन , बृंदावन और बरसाना  जाता रहता हूँ | कला देखने योग्य है | आपका सूत्र सराहनीय है |

----------


## ingole

*हिमाचल की खुशनुमा वादियों में एक बड़ा ही खूबसूरत स्टेशन 'बड़ोग'  कालका-शिमला रेल लाइन के बीच में पड़ता है। यहां एक सुरंग है जिसके बनने के  पीछे एक बड़ी दुखभरी कहानी छुपी हुई है। 
*
* जानिए पूरी कहानी आगे तस्वीरों के जरिए-*

----------


## ingole

> मै मथुरा , गोवेर्धन , बृंदावन और बरसाना  जाता रहता हूँ | कला देखने योग्य है | आपका सूत्र सराहनीय है |


आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र............इस सूत्र को पसंद करने के लिए....

----------


## ingole

*फेमस हनीमून स्पॉट हिल स्टेशन शिमला की तरफ जाएं तो रास्ते में आपको स्टेशन  बड़ोग मिलेगा। वहां की गुमनामी में एक इंजीनियर सैमुअल बड़ोग का इतिहास  दफन है।*

----------


## ingole

*बड़ोग एक छोटा हिल स्टेशन है जो सोलन जिले में है। यह चंडीगढ़ से 60  किलोमीटर की दूरी पर है और इसके 65 किलोमीटर बाद शिमला है। 2003 तक नेशनल  हाइवे 22 बड़ोग से होकर गुजरता था। अब नया नेशनल हाइवे इसके बगल से गुजरता  है। 20वीं सदी में इसे कालका शिमला रेलवे लाइन बनाने के दौरान बसाया गया  था। यहां के रेलवे ट्रैक को बनाने में कर्नल सैमुअल बड़ोग शामिल थे,जिनके  नाम पर यह जगह बसा है।*

----------


## ingole

*वह अपने जमाने के बड़े जाने-माने इंजीनियर थे। बड़ोग स्टेशन पर एक सुरंग  बनाने का जिम्मा उनको सौंपा गया था। उन्होंने जिस सुरंग को बनाना शुरू किया  था, उसके निशान आज भी बड़ोग स्टेशन के पास पहाड़ी पर ऊपर की तरफ कुछ  किलोमीटर दूर मौजूद हैं।*

----------


## Krishna

> *फेमस हनीमून स्पॉट हिल स्टेशन शिमला की तरफ जाएं तो रास्ते में आपको स्टेशन  बड़ोग मिलेगा। वहां की गुमनामी में एक इंजीनियर सैमुअल बड़ोग का इतिहास  दफन है।*



इस बात पर कुछ प्रकाश डालिए | यदि संभव है तो |

----------


## ingole

*जब बड़ोग ने सुरंग खोदना शुरू किया तो उन्होंने एक बहुत बड़ी गलती कर दी।  उन्होंने पहाड़ में सुरंग दोनों तरफ से खोदनी शुरू कर दी और आखिर में दोनों  सिरे एक-दूसरे से मिल ही नहीं पाए।बड़ोग ने सुरंग के दोनों मुहानों को  मिलाने के लिए बहुत खोज की लेकिन नाकाम रहे। ब्रिटिश सरकार ने कर्नल बड़ोग  पर पैसा बर्बाद करने का इल्जाम लगाकर पूरे एक रुपए का जुर्माना लगाया।  सिर्फ एक रुपए की बात थी लेकिन बड़ोग जानते थे कि ब्रिटिश सरकार ने उनको  अपमानित करने के लिए ऐसा किया। वह बहुत शर्मिंदा हुए और उन्होंने आत्महत्या  कर ली। बड़ोग के बाद सुरंग बनाने का काम एच एस हैरिंगटन को सौंपा गया। नया  सुरंग पुराने से एक किलोमीटर हटकर बनाया गया है।*

----------


## ingole

> इस बात पर कुछ प्रकाश डालिए | यदि संभव है तो |


*बिलकुल मित्र मैं आपको पूरी कहानी ही बता रहा हू............*

----------


## ingole

*कहा जाता है कि अपमानित महसूस करने के बाद कर्नल बड़ोग अपने पालतू कुत्ते  के साथ टहलने निकले और निराशा में खुद को गोली मार ली। जब उनके कुत्ते ने  देखा कि उनके बदन से खून निकल रहा है और  वह दर्द से छटपटा रहे हैं तो वह गांव की तरफ दौड़ा। गांव वाले जब तक कर्नल  के पास आए तब तक उनकी मौत हो चुकी थी।*

----------


## ingole

*यह भी कहा जाता है कि बड़ोग ने खुद को गोली मारने से पहले कुत्ते को गोली  मार दी। कालका शिमला नेशनल हाइवे के करीब उनके बनाए अधूरे सुरंग के मुहाने  के पास ही उनकी कब्र है।*

----------


## Krishna

> *बिलकुल मित्र मैं आपको पूरी कहानी ही बता रहा हू............*


धन्यवाद || ..............

----------


## ingole

*जिस जगह उन्होंने खुद को गोली मारी, उसके पास ही आजकल स्टेट गवर्नमेंट का  पाइनवुड होटल है। बड़ोग की इकॉनोमी टूरिज्म पर निर्भर है। यहां एथलेटिक  टीम्स और इंडियन नेशनल हॉकी के लिए फिटनेस कैंप भी है।*

----------


## ingole

*ना तो रेलवे ऑथोरिटीज और ना ही सरकार ने उनके कब्र को मैंटेन करने पर ध्यान  दिया। बड़ोग की कहानी बताने के लिए उनकी कब्र के पास साइनबोर्ड था लेकिन  अब वह भी गायब हो गया है।*

----------


## ingole

*अब यह खोजना कठिन हो चुका है कि वहां आस-पास कर्नल की कब्र कहां पर है।  बड़ोग ने जिस सुरंग को बनाया था, उसे भी अब बंद किया जा चुका है। कहा जाता  है कि इतिहास लफ्जों और लाशों की नींव पर बनी है। कर्नल बड़ोग और यह सुरंग  यहां की गुमनामी में खो से गए हैं।*

----------


## ras

*बहुत ही अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी है साथी. इसके लिए आपको रेपो, लिखने की शैली और जानकरी से आप काफी घुमक्कड़ और खोजी प्रवित्ति के लगते हैं, भाई मैं अगले महीने मुंबई और गोवा भ्रमण पर जा रहा हूँ, अगर कुछ मार्गदर्शन मिल जाता तो मज़ा आ जाता. अग्रिम धन्यवाद्.*

----------


## ingole

> *बहुत ही अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी है साथी. इसके लिए आपको रेपो, लिखने की शैली और जानकरी से आप काफी घुमक्कड़ और खोजी प्रवित्ति के लगते हैं, भाई मैं अगले महीने मुंबई और गोवा भ्रमण पर जा रहा हूँ, अगर कुछ मार्गदर्शन मिल जाता तो मज़ा आ जाता. अग्रिम धन्यवाद्.*


बिलकुल दोस्त किस तरीके का मार्गदर्शन चाहिए आपको?

----------


## pankaj20882

पूरा सूत्र एक ही सांस में पढ़ गया . आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## umabua

ज्ञानवर्धक एवं मनोरंजक जानकारियों से भरपूर सूत्र के लिए इंगोले जी को हार्दिक धन्यवाद.

----------


## ingole

> पूरा सूत्र एक ही सांस में पढ़ गया . आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद





> ज्ञानवर्धक एवं मनोरंजक जानकारियों से भरपूर सूत्र के लिए इंगोले जी को हार्दिक धन्यवाद.



*आप लोगों को बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद और आभार , इस तरह की प्रतिक्रियाओं से सूत्रधार का मनोबल बढता है और हमेशा उत्कृष्ट प्रस्तुति देने का भाव जाग्रत होता है, आप लोग इसी तरह से सूत्र पे आते रहे.*

----------


## ingole

*हिन्दू धर्मग्रंथों में अनेक ऐसे दिव्य ऋषि-मुनियों, देवताओं और चरित्रों  बारे में लिखा गया है, जो अमर हैं। ये अष्ट चिरंजीवियों के रूप में भी  प्रसिद्ध है। इनकी मौजूदगी प्रत्यक्ष तो नहीं दिखाई देती, लेकिन ऐसे अनेक  पवित्र स्थान, मंदिर या इमारतें है, जो इनकी अमरता का एहसास कराते हैं। इन  अमर चरित्रों में एक है- महाभारतकालीन चरित्र गुरु द्रोणाचार्य के पुत्र  -* *अश्वत्थामा।** 

चिरंजीवी अश्वत्थामा की ही मौजूदगी का प्रमाण मिलता  है - भारत में मध्यप्रदेश राज्य के बुरहानपुर शहर के पास स्थित असीरगढ़ के  किले में। लोक मान्यता है कि इस किले के गुप्तेश्वर महादेव मंदिर में * *अश्वत्थामा अमावस्या व पूर्णिमा तिथियों पर शिव की उपासना और पूजा करते  हैं**। तस्वीरों के जरिए जानिए इस गुप्तेश्वर महादेव मंदिर से जुड़ी रोचक  जानकारी-*

----------


## ingole

*माना जाता है कि अश्वत्थामा मंदिर के पास ही स्थित इस तालाब में स्नान करते  हैं। उसके बाद शिव की आराधना करते हैं। इस मंदिर को लेकर लोक जीवन में एक भय भी फैला है कि* *अगर कोई अश्वत्थामा को  देख लेता है तो उसकी मानसिक स्थिति बिगड़ जाती है**। किंतु मंदिर के शिवलिंग  के लिए धार्मिक आस्था है कि शिव के दर्शन से हर शिव भक्त लंबी उम्र पाने के  साथ सेहतमंद रहता है।*

----------


## ingole

*यह मंदिर बहुत पुराना है। यहां तक पहुंचने का रास्ता दुर्गम है। मंदिर तक  पहुंचने के लिए पैदल चढ़ाई करनी होती है। किंतु यहां पर पहुंचने पर विशेष  आध्यात्मिक अनुभव होता है। मंदिर चारों ओर खाई व सुरंगो से घिरा है। माना  जाता है इस खाई में बने गुप्त रास्ते से ही अश्वत्थामा मंदिर में आते-जाते  हैं। इसके* *सबूत के रूप में मंदिर में सुबह गुलाब के फूल और कुंकुम दिखाई  देते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*सतपुड़ा पर्वत की गोद और प्राकृतिक सौंदर्य के बीच स्थित है असीरगढ़ का  किला। इस क्षेत्र में ताप्ती और नर्मदा नदी का संगम भी है। यह प्राचीन समय  में दक्षिण भारत जाने के द्वार के रूप में भी जाना जाता था। इस किले व  मंदिर तक पहुंचने के लिए सबसे करीबी स्थान बुरहानपुर शहर है। जहां से लगभग  20 किलोमीटर की दूरी पर* *असीरगढ़ किले में यह मंदिर स्थित है**। यहां पहुंचना  मन में अध्यात्म के साथ रोमांच पैदा करता है। यह देश के सभी प्रमुख शहरों  से आवागमन के साधनों से जुड़ा है। रेल मार्ग द्वारा खंडवा स्टेशन पहुंचकर  भी यहां पहुंचा जा सकता है।*

----------


## ingole

*जम्मू में बना यह राजमहल मुबारक मंडी के नाम से जाना जाता है। यह गुमनाम  जरूर है लेकिन जम्मू की शान है। इसे 'हार्ट ऑफ जम्मू' भी लोग कहते हैं  यानि जम्मू का दिल।

*
*
यह राजमहल  आज  भी डोगरा राजवंश के  शानो-शौकत का गवाह है और इस बात का भी कि वे राजा भवन-निर्माण कला में  कितनी रूचि रखते थे। राजा ध्रुव देव ने इसे बनाना शुरू किया था और इसे पूरा  होने में 150 साल लग गए। * 


*
बस, राजा बदलते रहे और राजमहल में नए-नए भवन जुड़ते गए। आईए चलें मुबारक मंडी राजमहल की सैर पर।*

----------


## ingole

*मुबारक मंडी पैलेस जम्मू के डोगरा राजवंश के राजाओं का निवास स्थान था।  यहां राजपरिवार के सभी लोग एक साथ रहते थे और शासन करते थे। 1925 तक यह  राजमहल डोगरा वंशियों का आरामगाह बना रहा। इसके बाद महाराजा हरि सिंह जम्मू  के उत्तरी भाग में बने हरि निवास पैलेस में परिवार के साथ रहने चले गए।*

----------


## ingole

*जम्मू फेस्टिवल या रिपब्लिक डे पर इस महल को सजाया जाता है तो यह बहुत  सुंदर और अद्भुत दिखता है। उस रंगीन रौशनी में इसकी विशालता इसे और भव्य  बना देती है।*

----------


## ingole

*यह जम्मू के ओल्ड सिटी के बीचों-बीच स्थित है इसलिए इसे जम्मू का दिल यानि  'हार्ट ऑफ जम्मू' भी कहा जाता है। इस महल के बगल से तवी नदी बहती है।*

----------


## ingole

*इस राजमहल का आर्किटेक्चर बहुत अनूठा है। इसमें राजस्थानी, मुगल और यूरोपियन बरोक स्थापत्य शैली का मिला-जुला रूप देखने को मिलता है।*

----------


## ingole

*इस राजमहल के हॉल और गैलेरीज में राजसी सामरोहों का आयोजन होता था। इसमें  कई दरबार बने हैं। इनमें बने महलों में से कुछ के नाम हैं- पिंक पैलेस, गोल  घर, नवा महल, रानी चरक पैलेस, हवा महल, तोशखाना पैलेस, शीश महल। शीश महल  पूरा शीशे का बना है।*

----------


## ingole

*इस राजमहल को बनाने की शुरूआत राजा ध्रुव देव ने की थी। उसके बाद जो भी  महाराजा आए, वह इस राजमहल को और बड़ा करते गए। पूरे महल के कॉम्प्लेक्स को  बनने में 150 साल लग गए।*

----------


## ingole

*इसे टूरिस्ट डेस्टिनेशन के रूप में भी डेवलप किया जा रहा है। इस महल के कुछ  हिस्सों में सरकारी ऑफिस और कोर्ट हैं। इसमें डोगरा आर्ट म्यूजियम भी है।*

----------


## ingole

*यह राजमहल अब तक 36 बार आग लगने की दुर्घटना का शिकार हो चुका है। 1980 और  2005 में आए भीषण भूकंप से भी इसे भारी क्षति पहुंची। इसके कारण इस महल की  कई छतें और दीवारें ढ़हकर गिरीं।*

----------


## ingole

*मुबारक मंडी अब अपनी चमक और पहचान दोनों खोता जा रहा है। यह पुराना महल धीरे-धीरे खंडहर में बदल रहा है।*

----------


## ingole

*मुबारक मंडी राजमहल को जम्मू-कश्मीर सरकार ने हेरिटेज साइट घोषित किया है।  इसकी पहचान बचाए रखने के लिए इसके कंजर्वेशन पर खर्च किया जा रहा है।*

----------


## ras

> बिलकुल दोस्त किस तरीके का मार्गदर्शन चाहिए आपको?


*साथी देरी के लिए माफ़ी चाहता हूँ, मुझे कृपया ये बताएं की उक्त दोनों जगहों में परिवार के साथ घुमने के लिए अच्छे स्थान कोन से हैं, ठहरना कहाँ चाहिए वगैरह. वैसे मैं मुंबई में cst के आसपास और गोवा में कलंगुट के आसपास ठहरना चाहता हूँ, कैसा रहेगा आप बताएं.*

----------


## ingole

> *साथी देरी के लिए माफ़ी चाहता हूँ, मुझे कृपया ये बताएं की उक्त दोनों जगहों में परिवार के साथ घुमने के लिए अच्छे स्थान कोन से हैं, ठहरना कहाँ चाहिए वगैरह. वैसे मैं मुंबई में cst के आसपास और गोवा में कलंगुट के आसपास ठहरना चाहता हूँ, कैसा रहेगा आप बताएं.*



*दोस्त गोवा मैं खुद कभी नहीं जा पाया हु इसलिए उसके लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा ,
मुंबई के बारे में मैं अपने अनुभव के आधार  पर बता सकता हु.
सबसे  पहले तो आपको एक बात साफ़ कर दूं की अगर आपको अच्छी तरह से घूमना है तो कम  से कम १० दिन का समय निकालें और उसके अनुरूप तैयारी करके चलें.
जो मुख्य  मुंबई का एरिया है वो इसका दक्षिणी हिस्सा है जो की हर तरीके से काफी  महँगा भी है , आप जितना उत्तर की तरफ जायेंगे आपको उतना सस्ता एरिया मिलता  जायेगा.
मैं आपको सलाह दूंगा की आप इसके मध्य में अर्थात अँधेरी के आस  पास रुकने का प्लान बनाएं जिससे आप किसी भी तरफ आसानी से जा सकते हैं ,  अँधेरी से इंटर नेशनल और डोमेस्टिक दोनों ही एयरपोर्ट पास में हैं और काफी  अलग अलग वैरायटी की होटल और गेस्ट हाउस उपलब्ध हैं. आवागमन के लिए टेक्सी  भी उपलब्ध हो जायेंगी. मेरे अनुसार आप आसानी के चक्कर में न रहकर अगर खुद  ही मेनेज करें तो आप अच्छा मजा उठा सकेंगे. लोकल ट्रेन मुंबई की जान है और  कहीं भी आने जाने के लिए सबसे उपयुक्त साधन है , सुबह के समय और शाम के समय  इसमें भीड़ बहुत ज्यादा होती है इसलिए सुबह १० से पहले और शाम ६ से ९ तक  का समय आप यात्रा के लिए न रखें तो बेहतर होगा क्यूंकि आपके साथ आपका  परिवार भी रहेगा , सामान्यतः लोकल ट्रेने सुबह ४ बजे से रात १ बजे तक चलती  रहती हैं और यहाँ आपको कभी नहीं लगेगा की रात में सुनसान और सन्नाटा है  जिन्दगी एक जैसी ही चलती रहती है, मैं आपको यहाँ घूमने के लिए कुछ मुख्या  स्थान बताऊंगा, आप अपनी योजना इस तरीके से बनाएं की सुबह से निकले और दो  तीन जगहों का आनंद लेकर रात को लौट आयें जल्दबाजी में आप पूरा मजा नहीं ले  सकते हैं. 
पहले आप घूमने के स्थानों की एक सूची बना लें और उसे दिन के अनुसार विभाजित कर लें.*

----------


## ingole

*सबसे पहले आप घूमने की शुरुआत करें मुंबई के सबसे दक्षिणी छोर से यानी की गेटवे ऑफ़ इंडिया से:
यहाँ जाने के लिए आप को चर्चगेट या फिर सी एस टी पहुंचना होगा. यहाँ मैं आपको बता दूं की मुंबई की तीन प्रमुख रेलवे लाइंस हैं---सेन्ट्रल, वेस्टर्न और हार्बर..
सेन्ट्रल लाइन सी एस टी से शुरू होकर ठाणे होते हुए कल्याण की तरफ जाती है.
वेस्टर्न लाइन चर्चगेट से शुरू होकर दादर, बांद्रा , अँधेरी होते हुए गुजरात की तरफ निकल जाती है ,
हार्बर लाइन मुंबई के नव विकसित और अत्यंत विकासशील हिस्से "नवी मुंबई " को जोडती है .
ये तीनो लाइंस दादर में एक दुसरे को टच करती हैं. 
वेस्टर्न लाइन और सेन्ट्रल लाइन के अंतिम स्टेशन क्रमशः चर्चगेट और सी एस टी एक दुसरे से लगभग दस मिनिट की पैदल दूरी तय करने पे मिलते हैं.
आप अगर चाहें तो सी एस टी या फिर चर्चगेट से पैदल चलते हुए लगभग १० मिनिट में गेटवे ऑफ़ इंडिया पहुँच सकते हैं .
गेटवे ऑफ़ इंडिया लगभग इंडिया गेट की ही प्रतिकृति है और इसे ब्रिटिश जार्ज पंचम के इंडिया आगमन पर स्वागत स्वरुप बनवाया गया था साल मुझे याद नहीं है .
मुंबई आकर सारे पर्यटक यहाँ जरूर आते हैं , इसी के सामने ताज होटल है और दूसरी तरफ सी फेस है. यहाँ पर और भी बहुत सी देखने लायक चीजे हैं जैसे की संग्रहालय , सी एस टी स्टेशन अपने आप में ही एक दर्शनीय स्थल है क्यूंकि इसकी स्थापत्य कला अनोखी है और ये भारत का सबसे पुराना रेलवे स्टेशन भी है देश की पहली ट्रेन यहीं से चली थी. यूनेस्को ने इसे विश्व धरोहर घोषित किया हुआ है.*

----------


## ingole

*मेरे अनुसार आप अपने घूमने के स्थानों को इस तरीके से विभाजित करें :

1-------गेटवे ऑफ़ इंडिया , म्यूजियम , सी एस टी और यहाँ आस पास की जगहें.
2-------एलीफेंटा की गुफाएं.
3-------नारीमन पॉइंट , मालाबार हिल 
4-------सिधिविनायक , महालक्ष्मी , हाजी अली 
5-------एस्सेल वर्ल्ड, बुद्ध पेगोडा 
6-------नेशनल पार्क 
7-------क्राफोर्ड मार्केट , मुम्बा देवी 
8-------जुहू बीच और अँधेरी के आस पास का इलाका, पवई लेक 
9-------अक्सा बीच ,मड, मार्वे और खरीददारी, सी लिंक ,बांद्रा बेंड स्टेंड 
10-------कोई जगह अगर रह गयी हो तो.....*

----------


## ras

*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् साथी, आपके अमूल्य सलाह के लिए, मैं यथासंभव प्रयास करूँगा की आपकी बताई सभी जगहें घूम लूँ, कल ही निकल रहा हूँ, वापिस आके रिपोर्ट देता हूँ, और फोटो आपको सेंड करूँगा आप उसे अपलोड करना, गोवा के बारे में मैं आपको बताऊंगा, आपकी शैली तो नहीं पकड़ सकता लेकिन कोशिश जरुर कर सकता हूँ,* *पुनः धन्यवाद,* 
*यात्रा के लिए आपकी शुभकामनाओं का आकांक्षी* 
*आपका साथी RAS*

----------


## ingole

*मध्यप्रदेश के ऐतिहासिक जिले दतिया से करीब 55 किलोमीटर दूर स्थित प्रसिद्ध  मंदिर रतनगढ़ की माता धार्मिक और प्राकृतिक वैभव के कारण ही नहीं, बल्कि  डकैतों की आराध्यस्थली के रूप में भी ख्यात है। यहां दूर-दूर तक बीहड़ों के  अलावा कुछ और नजर नहीं आता। इन्हीं बीहड़ों में चंबल के कुख्यात डकैत  पलते-बढ़ते रहे हैं। ऐसा तक कहा जाता है कि उसे चंबल के बीहड़ भी डाकू  स्वीकार नहीं करते, जिसने इस मंदिर में घंटा न चढ़ाया हो। जानिए इस  ऐतिहासिक, धार्मिक और रहस्मयी मंदिर के बारे में...*

----------


## ingole

*चंबल का हर बड़ा डाकू पहचान छुपाकर रतनगढ़ आता रहा है और मंदिर में एक घंटा चढ़ा जाता है। इन घंटों को प्रशासन नीलाम करता है।*

----------


## The Hero

> *मेरे अनुसार आप अपने घूमने के स्थानों को इस तरीके से विभाजित करें :
> 
> **1-------गेटवे ऑफ़ इंडिया , म्यूजियम , सी एस टी और यहाँ आस पास की जगहें.**
> 2-------एलीफेंटा की गुफाएं.
> 3-------**नारीमन पॉइंट ,** मालाबार हिल 
> 4-------सिधिविनायक , महालक्ष्मी ,* *हाजी अली* *
> 5-------एस्सेल वर्ल्ड, बुद्ध पेगोडा 
> 6-------नेशनल पार्क 
> 7-------क्राफोर्ड मार्केट , मुम्बा देवी 
> ...


इन सभी जगहों पर मै जा चुका हूँ |

----------


## ingole

*ऐतिहासिक संदर्भ :** विध्यांचल पर्वत माला के उत्तरी छोर पर पमार शासकों का  शासन था। बेरछा के पमारों की शाखा के रतन सेन पमार रतनगढ़ के राजा थे।  तेरहवीं शताब्दी में राजा रतन सिंह की राज्य की राजधानी रतनगढ़ थी। राजा  रतन सेन के दो संतानें थी उनमें एक राजकुमारी माढूला तथा दूसरे राजकुमार  थे।*

----------


## ingole

*किवंदतियों में रतनगढ़ :** कहानी-किस्सों में रतनगढ़ के बारे में बहुत कुछ  लिखा गया है। किवदंती है कि राजकुमारी माढूला के सौन्दर्य की ख्याति से  आकर्षित होकर मुगल शासक अलाउद्दीन खिलजी ने रतनगढ़ पर आक्रमण किया था। इस  लड़ाई में राजा रतन सेन एवं उनकी सेना युद्ध करते हुए आखिरकार पराजित हो  गई। राजकुमारी माढूला एवं राजकुमार ने मुगल शासकों के कब्जे में नहीं आना  चाहते थे। लिहाज उन्होंने घास के डेर में आग लगाकर खुद को आग के हवाले सौंप  दिया।*

----------


## ingole

*देवी की मढिय़ा :** जिस स्थान पर राजकुमारी ने प्राण त्यागे थे, वहां पर देवी  की मढिय़ा बनाई गई है। यही जगह आज रतनगढ़ माता के नाम से ख्यात है। जिस स्थान पर राजकुमार ने प्राण छोड़े थे, उस स्थान पर कुंवर बाबा का  चबूतरा बनाया गया है।*

----------


## ingole

*चमत्कारों की देवी :** हालांकि रतनगढ़ मूलत: बलिदानी भूमि है। इस जगह को  राजकुमारी और राजकुमार का बलिदान चमत्कार के रूप में पूजा जा रहा है। ऐसा  कहा जाता है कि, जो यहां आता है,उसकी हर मनोकामना पूरी हो जाती है।*

----------


## ingole

*लगता है मेला :** रतनगढ़ मंदिर में हर सोमवार के दिन हजारों और लाखों की  संख्या में जन सैलाव उमड़ता है। दीपावली की दौज के दिन यहां कई चमत्कार  देखने को मिलते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*यहां दूर-दूर से सांप और अन्य विषैले जीव-जंतुओं के काटने से पीडि़त लोगों  का इलाज होता है। ऐसी मान्यता है कि जिस व्यक्ति को विषैले जीव-जंतु काटते  हैं, उसे कुंवर बाबा के नाम से बंध लगा दिया जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*पीडि़त व्यक्ति को जब बंध कटवाने के लिए लाया जाता है,तो सिंध नदी में पैर  रखते ही व्यक्ति बेहोशी की अवस्था में आ जाता है। उसके मुख से झाग निकलने  लगता है। लेकिन आश्चर्य की बात, जैसे ही उस व्यक्ति को कुंवर बाबा स्थान  लाया जाता है, वह ठीक हो जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*यदि किसी पशु को विषैले जीव ने काट लिया हो, तो पशु को न लाते हुए उसकी  रस्सी को बंध कटवाने के लिये लाया जाता है। नदी में प्रवेश करते ही रस्सी  में ऐंठन होने लगती है। बंध कटने के बाद रस्सी सही अवस्था में आ जाती है।*

----------


## ingole

*एक और ऐतिहासिक संदर्भ :** छत्रपति शिवाजी जब बादशाह औरंगजेब की कैद में आगरा  में थे। तब उनके गुरु समर्थदास रतनगढ़ की माता की मढिया में छह माह तक रहे  थे। यही रहकर उन्होंने शिवाजी को कैद से छुड़ाने की योजना बनाई थी।  औरंगजेब की कैद से छुटकर शिवाजी सबसे पहले रतनगढ़ आये थे। रतनगढ़ वाली माता  की मूर्ति की स्थापना गुरु समर्थदास एवं छत्रपति शिवाजी द्वारा उसी समय की  गई थी।*

----------


## ingole

*देवी की प्रतिमा लगभग 350 वर्ष पुरानी है। रतनगढ़ के पास ही देवगढ़ है। यह  भी पमारों की राजधानी थी आज भी देवगढ़ का किला अभी भी बना हुआ है। रतनगढ़  दतिया और ग्वालियर दोनों से पहुंचा जा सकता है।*

----------


## ingole

*फिल्म वीर में हमने पिंडारियों का नाम सुना था। फिल्म में बताया  गया था कि पिंडारी काफी शक्तिशाली होते हैं और अपनी मस्ती में मस्त रहते  हैं। कुछ इसी प्रकार की कहानी इंदौर शहर से 50 किलोमीटर दूर स्थित कुशलगढ़ दुर्ग  की भी है। यहां भी पिंडारियों का राज था। देखिए तस्वीरें...*

----------


## ingole

*शहर से करीब 50 किलोमीटर दूर स्थित गुमनामी में खोया कुशलगढ़ का दुर्ग।  पुरातत्व विभाग के पास कुशलगढ़ दुर्ग के निर्माण को लेकर जो दस्तावेज मौजूद  हैं, उनसे पता चलता है कि यह किला और गांव स्थानीय जागीरदार कुशलसिंह  राजपूत द्वारा 16वीं शताब्दी में बनवाया गया था।*

----------


## ingole

*उन्हीं के नाम पर गांव का नाम कुशलगढ़ पड़ा। 1730 के आसपास पिंडारियों  (लुटेरे योद्धाओं का एक प्रमुख समूह) ने इस पर कब्जा कर लिया। वे यहां रहते  थे और यहां से गुजरने वाले लोगों को लूटा करते थे।*

----------


## ingole

*1766 में होलकर राज की बागडोर अहिल्याबाई ने संभाली। इसके बाद उन्होंने  पिंडारियों से समझौता किया और किले को जेल का रूप दिया गया, जहां राज  द्रोहियों को रखा जाता था।*

----------


## alymax

> *1766 में होलकर राज की बागडोर अहिल्याबाई ने संभाली। इसके बाद उन्होंने  पिंडारियों से समझौता किया और किले को जेल का रूप दिया गया, जहां राज  द्रोहियों को रखा जाता था।*


मित्र आप की खोज आछी है

----------


## ingole

*पिंडारियों को यहां से लगी होलकर राज की सीमाओं की रक्षा का जिम्मा दिया  गया और लूटने के बजाए यहां से गुजरने वाले लोगों से राज्य की ओर से चूंगी  वसूलने का अधिकार भी दिया। जिसका एक हिस्सा वे राज्य को भी देते थे।*

----------


## ingole

> मित्र आप की खोज आछी है


*धन्यवाद राज भाई..............लेकिन ये सारी जानकारी अंतरजाल से ली गयी है .
मैं तो सिर्फ एक माध्यम हूँ जो की वहां से उठाकर यहाँ पर पेश कर रहा हु ताकि मेरे सभी दोस्तों को इस बारे में पता चल सके.*

----------


## ingole

*कुशलगढ़ का दुर्ग अब पर्यटन स्थल के रूप में विकसित किया जाएगा। इसके लिए  पुरातत्व विभाग इसे मूल रूप में लाने का प्रयास कर रहा है। साथ ही पर्यटन  स्थल बनाने के लिए वन विभाग और पर्यटन विकास निगम की सहायता लेने की भी  योजना बनाई जा रही है। जागीरदारों द्वारा बनाया गया यह किला कभी पिंडारियों  के कब्जे में रहा तो कभी होलकर राज में राज द्रोहियों की जेल के रूप में  भी उपयोग किया जाता रहा है।*

----------


## alymax

> *धन्यवाद राज भाई..............लेकिन ये सारी जानकारी अंतरजाल से ली गयी है .
> मैं तो सिर्फ एक माध्यम हूँ जो की वहां से उठाकर यहाँ पर पेश कर रहा हु ताकि मेरे सभी दोस्तों को इस बारे में पता चल सके.*


जानकारी तोमिलनी चाहिए कैसे भी हो

----------


## ingole

*महू से करीब 25 किलोमीटर दूर घने जंगलों की बीच बसे कुशलगढ़ गांव की एक  पहाड़ी पर स्थित करीब 400 साल पुराना यह किला जिले का एक मात्र शहर के बाहर  स्थित संरक्षित स्मारक है।*

----------


## ingole

*इसके अलावा चार अन्य स्मारक जिसमें राजबाड़ा, लालबाग और छत्रियां शामिल हैं  जो शहर में ही स्थित हैं। पुरातत्व विभाग ने इस 8 एकड़ में फैले किले को  पर्यटन स्थल के रूप में विकसित करने के लिए कुछ समय पूर्व शासन को 50 लाख  रुपए से विकास कार्य का प्रस्ताव भेजा है, जिसमें जर्जर हालत में खड़े इस  किले के सुधार के साथ ही इसे मूल रूप में लाने और यहां पौधारोपण सहित अन्य  विकास कार्य किए जाएंगे।*

----------


## ingole

*इंदौर के पहले सम्राट को यहां बंद किया था :  दस्तावेजों में उल्लेख है कि 1794  में अहिल्याबाई ने तुकोजीराव प्रथम के पुत्र मल्हार राव को विद्रोह करने पर  यहां तीन माह बंदी बनाकर रखा था। इसके साथ ही इंदौर के प्रथम सम्राट  कहलाने वाले यशवंतराव प्रथम के 1801 में सम्राट बनने से पूर्व भी उन्हें  बंदी बनाकर रखा गया था। वे यहां से भाग निकले थे और अपने बल और साहस से  राजा बने थे।*

----------


## ingole

*रास्ता भी रोमांच से कम नहीं : इंदौर से इस किले का रास्ता भी किसी रोमांच  से कम नहीं है। महू से कोदरिया और मलेंडी होते हुए मांगलिया गांव से होते  हुए कुशलगढ़ जाना होता है। मलेंडी के बाद घने जंगल और कच्चे रास्ते के बीच  कई झरने, तालाब और छोटी नदियां और चारों और घने जंगल प्राकृतिक सौंदर्य से  भरे हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*शिमला प्राकृतिक सौंदर्य के अतिरिक्त झील में तैरता भूखंड एक  आश्चर्य है। झील में तैर रही पृथ्वी के इस बेडे को स्थानीय भाषा में टाहला  कहते हैं। बच्चों से बूढ़ो तक के लिए पराशर झील में अन्य झीलों से अलग एक  खासियत है, वह है झील के बीच में तैरता हुआ जमीन का एक टुकड़ा।*

----------


## ingole

*सैलानी इस तैरते हुए इस भूमि के टुकड़े के बारे में आश्चर्य व्यक्त करते  हुआ जानने को उत्सुक रहते हैं। लगता है कि झील में तैरता यह हुआ टुकड़ा  आने-जाने वाले हर सैलानी से कहता है कि जमीन का निर्जीव टुकड़ा इस तरह  घूमता, टहलता रहता है, तो आप भी जीवन-भर घूमते-टहलते रहिए।*

----------


## ingole

*पराशर आने वाली गाड़ियों को झील से थोड़ा पहले रुकना होता है फिर पैदल ही  झील तक पहुंचा जाता है। इसी रास्ते में यह लकड़ी का पुल पड़ता है। इसी कारण  से झील की प्राकृतिकता बची हुई है। झील क्षेत्र एक अविस्मरणीय पिकनिक स्थल  है। इस स्थल का सौंदर्य अभी एकाकी व अछूता है।*

----------


## ingole

*झील से सटे ही मंडी के रियासती राजा बाणसेन ने एक शानदार मंदिर बनवाया था।  यह मंदिर पैगोडा शैली में बनाया गया है। किंवदन्ती के अनुसार यह मंदिर उस  पवित्र भूमि पर बनाया गया है, जहां पराशर ऋषि ने तपस्या की थी। इस खास  पिरामिड के आकार के मंदिर में एक लकड़ी तीनमंजिला मंदिर बना है, जो लगभग 92  सालों में बना है। मंदिर परिसर में ईंटों के साथ लकड़ी की कड़ियों का भी  प्रयोग किया गया है, इसकी यह विशेष सुन्दरता देखते ही बनती है। मंदिर के  स्तम्भों में की गई नक्काशी की सुंदरता देखते ही बनती है। इस नक्काशी में  पशु-पक्षियों, पेड़-पौधों, देवी-देवता, सांप और बेल-पत्ते आदि का भी प्रयोग  किया गया है।*

----------


## ingole

*पराशर मंदिर, पराशर ऋषि वशिष्ठ के पौत्र और मुनि शक्ति के पुत्र का मंदिर  है। पराशर ऋषि की पाषाण प्रतिमा में गजब का आकर्षण है। इसी प्राचीन प्रतिमा  के समक्ष पुजारी आपके हाथ में चावल के कुछ दाने देता है। श्रद्धालु  श्रद्धा से आंखें मूंदें मनोकामना करते हैं। फिर आंखें खोल दाने गिनते हैं।  यदि दाने तीन, पांच, सात, नौ या ग्यारह हैं तो कामना पूरी होगी और यदि दो,  चार, छह, आठ या दस हैं तो नहीं। मनोकामना पूरी पर अनेक श्रद्धालु बकरु  (बकरी या बकरा) की बलि मंदिर परिसर के बाहर देते देखे जा सकते हैं। यदि इस  क्षेत्र में बारिश नहीं होती तो एक पुरातन परंपरा के अनुसार पराशर ऋषि गणेश  जी को बुलाते हैं। गणेश जी भटवाड़ी नामक स्थान पर स्थित हैं जो कि यहां से  कुछ किलोमीटर दूर है। यह वंदना राजा के समय में भी करवाई जाती थी और आज  सैकडों वर्ष बाद भी हो रही है। झील में मछलियां भी हैं जो अपने आप में एक  आकर्षण हैं। मंदिर के गर्भ-गृह में पराशर ऋषि, महिषासुर मर्दिनी और  विष्णु-शिव की पत्थर की मूर्तियां हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*पराशर झील के आस-पास भरपूर हरियाली रहती है। पराशर झील के निकट हर बरस आषाढ  की संक्रांति व भाद्रपद की कृष्णपक्ष की पंचमी को विशाल मेले लगते हैं।  भाद्रपद में लगने वाला मेला पराशर ऋषि के जन्मोत्सव के रूप में मनाया जाता  है। पराशर स्थल से कई किलोमीटर दूर कमांदपुरी में पराशर ऋषि का भंडार है  जहां उनके पांच मोहरे हैं। यहां भी अनेक श्रद्धालु दर्शन के लिए पहुंचते  है।*

----------


## ingole

*पराशर आने वाली गाड़ियों को झील से थोड़ा पहले रुकना होता है फिर पैदल ही  झील तक पहुंचा जाता है। इसी कारण झील की प्राकृतिकता बची हुई है। झील  क्षेत्र एक अविस्मरणीय पिकनिक स्थल है। इस स्थल का सौंदर्य अभी एकाकी व  अछूता है। पराशर के अड़ोस-पड़ोस में चर्चित फिल्मकार विधु विनोद चोपडा ने  करीब फिल्म की बहुत शूटिंग की थी। फिल्म हिट हो जाती तो ढेर से पर्यटक  पराशर अवश्य पहुंचते। पराशर में कैमरा अपनी भूमिका बहुत उपयोगी ढंग से  निभाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*पराशर झील के बारें में एक और खासियत है। यह खासियत है, बर्रे और जर्रे।  झील की लंबे फन वाली हरी-हरी पत्तियों में से बड़ी पत्तियों को बर्रे और  छोटी पत्तियों को जर्रे कहते हैं। मंदिर जाने वाले सैलानी-श्रद्धालु इन  पत्तियों को श्रद्दा से मंदिर में चढ़ाते हैं। कुछ लोग अपने पास इसे  श्रद्धा से रखते हैं। मंदिर में पूजा करने के बाद जो प्रसाद मिलता है,  उसमें भी यह पत्ती हमेशा दी जाती है। इससे इस पत्ती की विशेषता का पता चलता  है।*

----------


## ingole

*बर्फबारी के बाद पराशर झील का नयनों को लुभाने वाला नजारा।*

----------


## ingole

*पराशर झील के आस-पास साल भर हरियाली बनी रहती है। इसी हरियाली का एक दृश्य।*

----------


## ingole

*पराशर झील घूमने आए लोग वन विभाग के लोग इस रेस्ट हाउस में आराम करना पसंद करते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*भानगढ़ किले के रातों रात खंडहर  में तब्दील हो जाने के बारे में कई कहानियां मशहूर हैं। इन किस्सों को  सुनकर लोग मायावी और रहस्यों से भरे इस किले की ओर खिंचे चले आते हैं।  सूर्यास्त से पहले इस खंडहर में लोग घूमते टहलते मिल जाएंगे। लेकिन 6 बजे  के बाद यहां आने वालों का हाथ पकड़कर किले के बाहर कर दिया जाता हैं। किले  की एक दीवार पर भारतीय पुरातत्व विभाग का बोर्ड लगा हैं। इस पर साफ साफ  शब्दों में लिखा है सूर्यास्त के बाद प्रवेश वर्जित हैं। पढ़िए इस भूतों के  बंगले के रुप में कुख्यात किले की कहानी...तस्वीरों के साथ...*

----------


## ingole

*राजस्थान के अलवर जिले में  सरिस्का नेशनल पार्क के एक छोर पर खड़ा है खंडहरनुमा भानगढ़। इस किले को  आमेर के राजा भगवंत दास ने 1573 में बनवाया था। भगवंत दास के छोटे बेटे और  मुगल शहंशाह अकबर के नवरत्नों में शामिल मानसिंह के भाई माधो सिंह ने बाद  में इसे अपनी रिहाइश बना लिया।*

----------


## ingole

*भानगढ़ का किला चारों ओर से घिरा  है जिसके अंदर घुसते ही दाहिनी ओर कुछ हवेलियों के अवशेष दिखाई देते हैं।  सामने बाजार है, कहते है ये भानगढ़ का जौहरी बाजार था।जिसमें सड़क के दोनों  तरफ कतार में बनी दो मंजिला दुकानों के खंडहर हैं। किले के आखिरी छोर पर  दोहरे अहाते से घिरा तीन मंजिला महल है। लेकिन तीनों मंजिल लगभग पूरी तरह  ढेर हो चुकी है।*

----------


## ingole

*चहारदीवारी के अंदर कई दूसरी  इमारतों के खंडहर बिखरे पड़े हैं। इनमें से एक में तवायफें रहा करती थीं और  इसे रंडियों के महल के नाम से जाना जाता है। किले के अंदर बने मंदिरों में  गोपीनाथ, सोमेश्वर, मंगलादेवी और केशव मंदिर मिल जाएंगे। सोमेश्वर मंदिर  के बगल में एक बावली है। जिसे अब भी लोग अपने मुताबिक इस्तेमाल करते हैं।  चाहे नहाना हो या कपड़े धोना..*

----------


## ingole

*खंडहर बना भानगढ़ एक शानदार अतीत  के बर्बादी की दुखद दास्तान है। किले के अंदर की इमारतों में से किसी की भी  छत नहीं बची है। लेकिन हैरानी की बात है कि इसके मंदिर पूरी तरह महफूज है।  इन मंदिरों की दीवारों और खंभों पर की गई नक्काशी इत्तला करती है कि यह  समूचा किला कितना खूबसूरत और भव्य रहा होगा?*

----------


## ingole

*माधो सिंह के बाद उसका बेटा छतर  सिंह भानगढ़ का राजा बना। छतरसिंह 1630 में लड़ाई के मैदान में मारा गया।  उसकी मौत के साथ ही भानगढ़ की रौनक घटने लगी। छतर सिंह के बेटे अजब सिंह ने  नजदीक में ही अजबगढ़ का किला बनवाया और वहीं रहने लगा। आमेर के राजा  जयसिंह ने 1720 में भानगढ़ को जबरन अपने साम्राज्य में मिला लिया। इस समूचे  इलाके में पानी की कमी तो थी ही। लेकिन 1783 के अकाल में यह किला पूरी तरह  उजड़ गया।*

----------


## ingole

*भानगढ़ के बारे में जो अफवाहें और  किस्से हवा में उड़ते हैं। उनके मुताबिक इस इलाके में सिंघिया नाम का एक  तांत्रिक रहता था। उसका दिल भानगढ़ की राजकुमारी रत्नावती पर आ गया। जिसकी  सुंदरता समूचे राजपुताना में बेजोड़ थी।*

----------


## ingole

*एक दिन तांत्रिक ने राजकुमारी की एक दासी को बाजार में खुशबूदार तेल खरीदते  देखा। सिंघिया ने तेल पर टोटका कर दिया ताकि राजकुमारी उसे लगाते ही  तांत्रिक की ओर खिंची चली आए। लेकिन शीशी रत्नावती के हाथ से फिसल गई और  सारा तेल एक बड़ी चट्टान पर गिर गया। टोटके की वजह से चट्टान को ही  तांत्रिक से प्रेम हो गया और वह सिंघिया की ओर लुढ़कने लगा।*

----------


## ingole

*चट्टान के नीचे कुचल कर मरने से  पहले तांत्रिक ने शाप दिया कि मंदिरों को छोड़ कर समूचा किला जमींदोज हो  जाएगा और राजकुमारी समेत भानगढ़ के निवासी मारे जाएंगे। आसपास के गांवों के  लोग मानते हैं कि सिंघिया के शाप की वजह से ही किले के अंदर की सभी  इमारतें रातों रात ध्वस्त हो गई।*

----------


## ingole

*यहां रहने वालों को यकीन है कि  रत्नावती और भानगढ़ के बाकी निवासियों की रूहें अब भी किले में भटकती हैं।  इसके अलावा रात के वक्त इन खंडहरों में जाने वाला कभी वापस नहीं आता।*

----------


## ingole

*भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण विभाग ने सूरज ढलने के बाद और उसके उगने से पहले  किले के अंदर घुसने पर पाबंदी लगा रखी है। दिन में भी इसके अंदर खामोशी  पसरी रहती है। कई सैलानियों का कहना है कि खंडहरों के बीच से गुजरते हुए  उन्हें अजीब सी बेचैनी महसूस हुई। किले के एक छोर पर केवड़े की झाडिय़ां  हैं। हवा जब तेज चलती है तो केवड़े की खुशबू चारों तरफ फैल जाती हैं और  किले का रहस्य और भी गाढ़ा हो जाता हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण विभाग ने किले के अंदर मरम्मत का कुछ काम किया  है। लेकिन निगरानी की व्यवस्था ठीक नहीं होने के कारण इसके बरबाद होने का  खतरा बढ़ता जा रहा है। किले में भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण विभाग का कोई  दफ्तर नहीं है। दिन में कोई चौकीदार भी नहीं होता। पूरा किला बाबाओं और  तांत्रिकों के हवाले रहता है।*

----------


## ingole

*किले में बेपरवाह तांत्रिक बेरोकटोक अपने अनुष्ठान करते हैं। आग की वजह से  काली पड़ी दीवारें और भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण के टूटे फूटे बोर्ड किले  में उनकी अवैध कारगुजारियों के सबूत हैं। दिलचस्प बात यह है कि भानगढ़ के  किले के अंदर मंदिरों में पूजा नहीं की जाती।*

----------


## ingole

*किले में स्थित गोपीनाथ मंदिर में तो कोई मूर्ति भी नहीं है। तांत्रिक  अनुष्ठानों के लिए अक्सर उन अंधेरे कोनों और तंग कोठरियों का इस्तेमाल करते  है। जहां तक आम तौर पर सैलानियों की पहुंच नहीं होती। किले के बाहर पहाड़  पर बनी एक छतरी तांत्रिकों की साधना का प्रमुख अड्डा बताई जाती है। इस छतरी  के बारे में कहा जाता है कि तांत्रिक सिंघिया वहीं रहा करता था।*

----------


## ingole

*किले के खंडहरों में टंगी सिंदूर से रंगी अजीबोगरीब शक्लों वाली मूर्तियां  कमजोर दिलवाले को भूतों के होने का अहसास करा देती हैं।किले में कई जगह राख  के ढेर, पूजा के सामान, चिमटों और त्रिशूलों के अलावा लोहे की मोटी  जंजीरें भी मिलती हैं। ऐसा लगता है कि इन जंजीरों का इस्तेमाल उन्मादग्रस्त  लोगों को बांधने के लिए किया जाता है। ऐसे ही तमाम राजो रहस्यों को समेटे  यह किला अपने सुंदर अतीत पर खंडहर की शक्ल में रोता तांत्रिकों का अड्डा बन  बैठा हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*अहमदाबाद से 100 किमी की दुरी पर मोढेरा में बहुत ही खूबसूरत प्राचीन सूर्य  मन्दिर है। इस मन्दिर को 11वीं सदी में राजा भीमदेव सोलंकी ने बनवाया था।  खंडहर की अवस्था में होने के बावजूद यह मन्दिर बेहद ही खूबसूरत है।*

----------


## ingole

*मोढेरा सूर्य मन्दिर गुजरात में पशुपवती नदी के तट पर स्थित है जिस की  पवित्रता और भव्यता का वर्णन सकन्द पुराण और ब्रह्म पुराण में भी मिलता है।  अब यहाँ पर कोई पूजा नही होती है। यहाँ हर साल जनवरी माह में नृत्योत्सव  होता है। जिसमे भारतवर्ष की मशहूर नृत्यांग्नाएं भाग लेती हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*मोढेरा का इतिहास बहुत ही प्राचीन है। ऐसा कहा जाता है कि इस स्थान पर ही  यमराज ने 1000 साल तक तपस्या की थी। यमराज का यह कठिन तप देखकर इंद्र को यह  डर बैठ गया कि स्वर्ग लोक का उनका सिंहासन खतरे में हैं। लेकिन यमराज ने  उन्हें बताया कि वे सिर्फ भगवान शिव को प्रसन्न करने के लिए यह तप कर रहे  हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*मंदिर संकुल तीन अलग अलग हिस्सों का बना हुआ है। पूर्व में सबसे पहले विशाल  सूर्य कुंड है, जिसकी लंबाई 53.6 मीटर और चौड़ाई 36.6 मीटर है।*

----------


## ingole

*संवत् 1356 में मुगल शासक अलाउदीन खिलजी ने मोढेरा पर आक्रमण किया, यहां के  लोगों ने डटकर मुकाबला किया, लेकिन अंतत: उन्हें हार का सामना करना पड़ा।  मोढेरा पर कब्जे के बाद खिलजी ने सूर्य मंदिर को नष्ट कर दिया था।*

----------


## ingole

*यहां पर हर एक शिल्प इतना सुंदर है कि उन  शिल्पकारों के कला-कौशल्य पर  आश्चर्य होता है। रेतीले पत्थरों में ईतना बारिक और जीवंत शिल्प विश्व में  अन्य किसी स्थान पर नही है।*

----------


## ingole

*स्कंद पुराण और ब्रह्म पुराण में वर्णन है कि रावण वध के बाद पाप की मुक्ति  के लिए भगवान राम इस जगह पर यज्ञ करने आए थे। भगवान राम को वशिष्ट ऋषि ने  इस जगह के बारे में बताया था। भगवान राम को यह नगर बहुत भाया था और  उन्होंने इस नगर की सुरक्षा की जिम्मेदारी भगवान हनुमान को दी थी।*

----------


## ingole

*यहां के लोगों की मेहनत से अब यह फिर से अपनी चकाचौंध के साथ सैलानियों को अपनी ओर आकषिर्त कर रहा है।*

----------


## umabua

आकर्षक जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद इंगोले जी...

----------


## ingole

> आकर्षक जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद इंगोले जी...


*धन्यवाद उमा जी ...............*

----------


## ingole

*बात 1962 की है, जब चीन ने भारत पर आक्रमण कर दिया था। भारतीय सेना  परेशान थी, सरकार चिंतित थी कि अचानक हुए इस हमले का कैसे जवाब दिया जाए!  तभी भोपाल से करीब 320 किलोमीटर दूर एक संत ने तंत्र विद्या के जरिये एक  शक्ति पुंज जागृत किया। चीनी सरकार को सद्बुद्धि आई और उसने अपनी सेना वापस  बुला ली।


यह चमत्कारिक स्थल है दतिया स्थित पीतामबरा पीठ,  जिसे एक दशक पहले तक वनखंडेश्वर के नाम से जाना जाता था। यह एक तंत्र पीठ  है। यहां साक्षात चमत्कार होते हैं। यहां बड़े से बड़े नेता, अधिकारी और आम  पब्लिक आती है और तंत्र पूजा के जरिये अपनी इच्छापूर्ति की कामना करती है।  हर शनिवार को यहां हजारों की संख़या में लोग पहुंचते हैं। नवरात्रि में तो  यहां लाखों लोग रोजाना आते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*तंत्र विद्या से हर कामना पूरी होती हैः मां पीताम्बरा  बगलामुखी का स्वरूप रक्षात्मक , शत्रु विनाशक एवं स्तम्भनात्मक   है। वेदों में भी इनके इसी स्वरूप का वर्णन मिलता है। मां* *पीताम्बरा** अपने  साधकों के शत्रुओं का स्तंभन कर देती हैं। शत्रु निराश होकर कुछ भी करने  में समर्थ नहीं रहता। मंदिर में मां* *पीताम्बरा** सोने के सिंहासन पर विराजमान  हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*पहले यहां श्मशान था। इसी श्मशान के पास प्राचीनकाल का एक शिव मंदिर था,  जिसे वनखण्डेश्वर महादेव के नाम से जाना जाता था। पुरातत्व विभाग के अनुसार  श्री वनखण्डेश्वर महादेव जी का मंदिर 5000 वर्ष से भी ज्यादा पुराना है,  ऐसी मान्यता है कि महाभारत कालीन समय के गुरु द्रोणाचार्य के पुत्र  अश्वत्थामा
(  जिन्हें अमर कहा जाता है  ) के कहने पर मां पीताम्बरा  पीठ की  स्थापना स्वामी जी ने अपने तप, बल से की।*

----------


## ingole

*मंदिर की स्थापना :  दतिया शहर में प्रवेश करते ही पीताम्बरा  पीठ है। यहां पहले कभी श्मशान हुआ  करता था, आज विश्वप्रसिद्ध मंदिर है। मां* *पीताम्बरा** पीठ की स्थापना एक सिद्ध  संत, जिन्हें लोग स्वामीजी महाराज कहकर पुकारते थे ने 1935 में की थी।  श्री स्वामी जी महाराज ने बचपन से ही संन्यास ग्रहण कर लिया था। श्री  स्वामी जी वहां एक स्वतंत्र अखण्ड ब्रह्मचारी संत थे। स्वामी जी प्रकांड  विद्वान व प्रसिद्ध लेखक थे। उन्हेंने संस्कृत हिन्दी में कई किताबें  लिखीं।*

----------


## ingole

*मां के हाथों में मुदगर, पाश, वज्र एवं शत्रुजिव्हा है। यह शत्रुओं की जीभ  को कीलित कर देती हैं। मुकदमे आदि में इनका अनुष्ठान सफलता प्राप्त करने  वाला है। इनकी आराधना करने से साधक को विजय प्राप्त होती है। शुत्र पूरी  तरह पराजित हो जाते हैं। यहां के पंडित तो यह तक कहते हैं कि, जो राज्य  आतंकवाद व नक्सलवाद से प्रभावित हैं, वह मां पीता बरा की साधना व अनुष्ठान  कराएं, तो उन्हें इस समस्या से निजात मिल सकती है।*

----------


## ingole

*धूमावती का एकमात्र मंदिरः  मां पीता बरा पीठ के प्रांगण में मां भगवती धूमावती देवी का देश का एक  मात्र मंदिर है। ऐसा कहा जाता है कि मंदिर परिसर में मां धूमावती की  स्थापना न करने के लिए अनेक विद्वानों ने श्री स्वामी जी को मना  किया था। तब  स्वामी जी ने कहा कि मां का भयंकर रूप तो दुष्टों के लिए है, भक्तों के  प्रति ये अति दयालु हैं। समूचे विश्व में धूमावती माता का यह एक मात्र  मंदिर है।*

----------


## ingole

*जब मां पीताम्बरा  पीठ में मां धूमावती की स्थापना हुई थी, उसी दिन महाराज जी  ने अपने ब्रह्मलीन होने की तैयारी शुरू कर दी थी। ठीक एक वर्ष बाद मां  धूमावती जयन्ती के दिन श्री स्वामी जी महाराज ब्रह्मलीन हो गए। मां धूमावती  की आरती सुबह-शाम होती है, लेकिन भक्तों के लिए मां धूमावती का मंदिर  शनिवार को सुबह-शाम 2 घंटे के लिए खुलता है। मां धूमावती को नमकीन (मंगोडे,  कचौडी व समोसे) का भोग लगता है।*

----------


## ingole

*चीनी सेना वापस भेजीः* *मां पीताम्बरा बगलामुखी का स्वरूप रक्षात्मक एवं स्त भनात्मक है। मां पीताम्बरा पीठ मंदिर के साथ एक ऐतिहासिक सत्य जुड़ा हुआ है। सन् 1962 में चीन ने  भारत पर हमला कर दिया था। उस समय देश के प्रधानमंत्री पंडित जवाहर लाल  नेहरू थे। भारत के मित्र देशों रूस तथा मिश्र ने भी सहयोग देने से मना कर  दिया था। तभी किसी योगी ने पंडित जवाहरलाल नेहरू से स्वामी जी से मिलने को  कहा। पंडितजी दतिया आए और स्वामीजी से मिले। श्री स्वामी जी राष्ट्रहित में  एक यज्ञ करने की योजना बनाई। यज्ञ में सिद्ध पंडितों, तांत्रिकों व  प्रधानमंत्री जवाहरलाल नेहरू को यज्ञ का यजमान बनाकर यज्ञ प्रारंभ किया।  यज्ञ के नौंवे दिन जब यज्ञ का समापन होने वाला था तथा पूर्णाहुति डाली जा  रही थी, उसी समय संयुक्त राष्ट्रसंघ का पंडित जवाहरलाल नेहरू को संदेश मिला  कि चीन ने आक्रमण रोक दिया है। यह यज्ञशाला आज भी यहां बनी हुई है।*

----------


## ingole

*इंदौर से करीब 110 किमी दूर विंध्याचल की पहाडिय़ों में करीब 2000  फीट की ऊंचाई पर मप्र के धार जिले में बसा मांडू रानी रूपमती ओर राजा बाज  बहादुर के अमरप्रेम कथा का साक्षी है। मांडू की हसीन वादियों के बीच स्थित  रानी रूपमती का किला बाज बहादुर के प्यार और स्नेह को दर्शाता है। करीब तीन  3500 फीट की ऊंचाई पर स्थित यह किला राजा बाज बहादुर ने अपनी प्रेयसी के  लिए निर्माण करवाया था। ऐसी मान्यता है कि रानी रूपमती नर्मदा नदी के दर्शन  किए बिना अन्न का एक निवाला भी ग्रहण नहीं करती थीं। इसी बात को ध्यान में  रखते हुए राजा ने अपनी रानी के लिए इस किले का निर्माण करवाया। इस किले से  नर्मदा नदी रजत रेखा (चांदी की लाइन) के रूप में दिखाई देती है। रानी  रूपमती प्रतिदिन स्नान के बाद यहां पहुंचती और नर्मदा जी के दर्शन उपरांत  अन्न ग्रहण करती थीं।*

----------


## ingole

*करीब तीन 3500 फीट की ऊंचाई पर स्थित यह किला राजा बाज बहादुर ने अपनी प्रेयसी के लिए निर्माण करवाया था।*

----------


## ingole

*रानी रूपमती के महल का ऊपरी हिस्सा जहां से मांडू का सौंदर्य स्पष्ट रूप से दिखाई देता है।  शाहजहां भी इसी सौंदर्य के कायल हुए थे।*

----------


## ingole

*मांडू में प्रवेश करने के लिए 12 दरवाजाओं से होकर गुजरना होता। पहले  दरवाजे को दिल्ली दरवाजा कहा जाता है। इनका निर्माण सुरक्षा की दृष्टि से  करवाया गया था।*

----------


## ingole

*यहां की हसीन वादियों को देखकर इसका नाम बदल करदिलावर गोरी खां ने शादियाबाद रख दिया था। इसका मतलब था आनंद की नगरी।*

----------


## ingole

*मांडू परमार राजाओं की देन है। मांडू धार जिले में स्थित है और जिला मुख्यालय से 30 किलो मीटर की दूरी पर स्थित है।*

----------


## ingole

*रानी रूपमती के किले में दाखिल होने से पहले राजा बाजबहादुर का महल आता है। इस महल के समीप ही रेवा कुंड स्थित है।*

----------


## ingole

*रेवा कुंड बाजबहादुर ने रानी रूपमती के महल में पानी की व्यवस्था को देखते हुए बनवाया था।*

----------


## ingole

*जहाज महल मांडू की शान* *: जहाज महल दो तालबों के बीच बना हुआ है। इसकी आकृति भी जहाज की तरह ही दिखाई देती है।*

----------


## ingole

*मांडू में प्रवेश करते ही एक अति रमणीय झरना है, जिसमें बारिश के दिनों में करीब 200 फीट ऊपर से पानी गिरता है।*

----------


## ingole

*सांप यदि सामने से निकल भर जाए, तो अच्छे-खासे पहलवानों को सांप  सूंघ जाए, लेकिन यदि आप में साहस है, धैर्य है और दुर्गम पहाडिय़ों पर  चढऩे-उतरने का जोखिम उठाने की क्षमता तो आप भी नागराज की दुनिया देख सकते  हैं। यह कोई कहानी नहीं, सच है।

मध्यप्रदेश में छिंदवाड़ा से लगभग  160 किलोमीटर की दूरी पर सतपुड़ा की पहाडिय़ों में स्थित है नाग गुफा। यह  पचमढ़ी की पहाडिय़ों में मौजूद है, लेकिन बेहद दुर्गम स्थल है। यहां भोपाल  के रास्ते से भी पहुंचा जा सकता है।*

----------


## ingole

*भोपाल से पिपरिया और फिर वहां से पचमढ़ी। इसके बाद जाना होगा, घने जंगलों  और आकाश छूती पहाडिय़ों के बीच से नागद्वारी। नागपंचमी पर तो यहां मेला लगता  है, लेकिन इस मेले में आने का साहस कम लोग ही उठा पाते हैं, क्योंकि घने  और खतरनाक जंगलों से गुजरकर वहां पहुंचना सरल नहीं है।*

----------


## ingole

*भारत के हृदय स्थल मध्यप्रदेश के दो जिलों की सीमाओं से लगी सतपुड़ा की  वादियों में बसा है पचमढ़ी। यह बेहद लोकप्रिय पर्यटन स्थल के साथ धार्मिक  आस्था का केंद्र भी है। जैसे प्रकृति ने अपना सारा सौंदर्य यही पर बिखेर  दिया है। इसी सुंदरता के बीच में है नागद्वार।*

----------


## ingole

*नागद्वार या नागद्वारी दुनियाभर के हिंदू धर्मप्रेमियों का एक ऐसा स्थल है,  जहां आने की सब कामना करते हैं, लेकिन इच्छा कम ही की पूरी होती है।*

----------


## ingole

*पचमढ़ी के पश्चिम में नागद्वार स्थित है। नागद्वारी की यात्रा अत्यंत कठिन  है। यानी एक ऐसी यात्रा, जिसे साहस, हौसला और धैर्य के संग जोखिम उठाने का  माद्दा रखने वाले ही पूरा कर पाते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*वैसे तो सालभर लोग आते रहते हैं, लेकिन श्रावण मास में नागपंचमी के दस दिन  पहले से ही महाराष्ट्र, मध्यप्रदेश और भी दूसरे प्रांतों से नागद्वारी  दर्शन के लिए भक्तों का पहुंचना शुरू हो जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*नागद्वारी में चिंतामणि का गुफा है, जो लगभग 100 फीट लंबी है, जिसमें नागदेव की मूर्तियां हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*स्वर्गद्वार चिंतामणि से लगभग आधा किमी दूरी पर स्थित एक गुफा है, जिसमें  भी नागदेव की मूर्तियां हैं। ऐसी मान्यता है कि जो लोग नागद्वार जाते है,  उनकी मनोकामना अवश्य पूरी होती है।*

----------


## ingole

*लगभग 100 सौ वर्ष पहले शुरू हुई नागद्वारी यात्रा कश्मीर की अमरनाथ यात्रा  की तरह ही कठिन है। कई मायनों में तो यह उससे भी ज्यादा चुनौतीपूर्ण और  मुश्किल है।*

----------


## ingole

*ऊंची-नीची दुर्गम पहाडिय़ों के बीच बने रास्तों पर यात्रियों के लिए किसी  तरह का आश्रय स्थल नहीं है। यानी लगातार चलते जाना है। यहां तक कि उन्हें  खड़ा होने और बैठने के लिए भी स्थान नहीं मिलता है। यह तो श्रद्धालुओं की  आस्था से उत्पन्न साहस तथा उनका धैर्य और संयम ही है, जो उनमें मंजिल तक  पहुंचने का जज्बा कायम रखता है।*

----------


## ingole

*सतपुड़ा के घने जंगलों में गर्मियों को छोड़कर हमेशा बने रहने वाले कोहरे  और ठंड के बीच यात्रा करने का अपना अलग ही आनंद है। नागद्वारी की यात्रा के  दौरान रास्तेभर आपको जहरीले सांप मिलते रहेंगे। हालांकि ये सांप लोगों को  कोई नुकसान नहीं पहुंचाते, लेकिन डर अवश्य पैदा कर देते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

_भूत प्रेत के किस्से तो आपने काफी सुने होंगे, पर ऐसा किस्सा  शायद ही कहीं सुना होगा। हेतमपुर गांव में पांच सौ साल पहले बने इस किले  में पूरी की पूरी बारात ही गायब हो चुकी है। जो लोग गायब हुए, उनके कंकाल  तक लोगों को नसीब न हुए। इस किले का खौफ इतना है कि रात गए लोग इसके पास  फटकना तक नहीं चाहते। लोगों का कहना है कि जाने कि दीवार पर कोई साया हो,  जो मौत का सबब बन जाए।_ _ऐसा किला जो कभी तहखानों के लिए मशहूर था, मगर आज लोगों के लिए दहशत का  सबब है। रात का अंधेरा तो दूर, दिन के उजाले में भी कोई किले के पास से  फटकना नहीं चाहता।_

----------


## ingole

_हेतमपुर गांव में लगभग पांच सौ वर्ष पुराना बादशाह हेतम खान का रहस्यमयी किला आज अपनी बदहाली पर आंसू बहा रहा है।यहां के लोगइसे भुलैनी कोट कहते हैं। गांव के जलील अंसारी का बताते हैं कि सैकड़ो वर्ष पूर्व इस किले के बाहर से एक बारात गुजर रही थी। कुछ लोग किले से मोहित होकर भीतर चले गए और कहा लापता हो गए ये आज तक न पता चल पाया।_

----------


## ingole

_गांव में शोर हो गया कि हेतम खान के रहस्यमयी किले में कुछ लोग गायब हो गए।  तभी से ग्रामीणों ने ईंट पत्थर से इसके सुरंग वाले रास्तो को बंद कर दिया  हैं। जिला मुख्यालय से  करीब 30 किलोमीटर दूर स्थित हेतमपुर गांव में  बादशाह हेतम खां का लगभग पांच सौ वर्ष पुराना रहस्यमयी किला आज जीर्ण-शीर्ण  हालत में है।_

----------


## ingole

_आलम यह है कि अब लोग इधर से गुजरने से भी गुरेज करने लगे हैं। गांव के  बुजुर्ग नंदू राय का कहना है कि अफवाहों की वजह से ये किला रहस्यमयी बना  है, लेकिन इस किले के भीतर उन्होंने बचपन के दिनों में एक बंद पड़ा कमरा  देखा था। उस कमरे में काफी बड़ा ताला  लगा हुआ है और आज भी उसी कमरे में  बादशाह की अकूत संपत्ति बंद पड़ी है।_

----------


## ingole

_पहले लोग इधर से गुजरने भी गुरेज करते थे। जब से पुरातत्व विभाग ने इसे  अपने कब्जे में लेकर थोडा बहुत मरम्मत का कार्य कराया था, तब से लोग दिन के  उजाले में इसे देखने आ जाते हैं। हालांकि अभी भी अंधेरा कायम होते ही किसी  की मजाल नहीं कि इस किले के आसपास भी फटक जाए।_

----------


## ingole

_किले के बारे में क्षेत्र के ही ऐतिहासिक मामलों के जानकार दीपक सिंह बताते  हैं कि यह इलाका पहले महाईच परगना के अंतर्गत आता था जो गाजीपुर जिले में  पड़ता था। तत्कालीन मुख्यमंत्री कमला पति त्रिपाठी ने गंगा नदी के कारण  आवागमन में हो रही दिक्कतों के वजह से इसे वाराणसी जिले से जोड़ दिया तो  जिला के विभाजन के बाद यह किला चंदौली के अंतर्गत हो गया। _

----------


## ingole

_भारतीय पुरातत्व विभाग वाराणसी के उपाधीक्षक अजय श्रीवास्तव का भी कहना है कि इसकी बनावट को देख कर सहज ही अंदाजा लगाया जा सकता है कि इस किले को बनाने के पीछे हेतम खान की क्या मंशा रही होगी। सहायक संरक्षक अधिकारी पीके त्रिपाठीबताते है किकिले केभीतर व चहारदीवारी में कई गुप्त रास्ते उस समय के बेहतरीन अर्कियोलॉजी की मिसाल पेश करते हैं। फ़िलहाल विभाग इस किले की अपनी तरफ से पूरी देख-रेख करता है।_

----------


## ingole

_देश के प्रमुख पर्यटनों में से एक है माउंट आबू| खूबसूरत वादियों और  ऐतिहासिक मंदिरों के लिए जाना जाने वाला यह स्थान राजस्थान का एकमात्र  हिलस्टेशन है| यहां हिन्दू और जैन संप्रदाय के कई तीर्थस्थल मौजूद हैं,  इसके साथ-साथ यहां की नक्की झील और सनसेट पॉइंट सैलानियों के आकर्षण के  प्रमुख केंद्र हैं| आइये हम आज आपको बताते हैं कि कैसे इस स्थान का नाम  माउंट आबू पड़ा|_

----------


## ingole

_वैसे तो इस स्थान के नाम के बारे में कई किवदंतियां प्रसिद्ध हैं, लेकिन  इसका उल्लेख हिन्दू धर्म शास्त्र पद्म पुराण में मिलता है| पद्म पुराण में  इस स्थान के बारे में एक कथा  मिलती है जिसमे इसे अर्बुदांचल के नाम से  वर्णित किया गया है|_

----------


## ingole

_पद्म पुराण की इस कथा का उल्लेख मनोहर बंदोपाध्याय की पुस्तक 'टूरिस्ट डेस्टिनेशन इन इंडिया' में मिलता है|_

----------


## ingole

_माउंट आबू के विषय में वृतांत हन्दू धर्म ग्रंथों में मिलता है| इसका  सम्बन्ध समुद्र मंथन से जुडा हुआ है, कहा जाता है कि जब देवासुर संग्राम के  समय देवता और असुर दोनों मिलकर समुद्र मंथन कर रहे थे उसी दौरान समुद्र से  एक गाय निकली जिसे हम कामधेनु के नाम से जानते हैं|_

----------


## ingole

_वह गाय समुद्र से निकलकर सीधे उस स्थान पर गिरी जहां आज माउंट आबू पर्वत  स्थित है|समुद्र मंथन के समय यहां एक विशाल खाई हुआ करती थी, गाय इसी खाई  में गिरी थी|_

----------


## ingole

_उस समय यहां महर्षि वशिष्ठ की कुटिया हुआ करती थी| जब वशिष्ठ जी ने देखा कि  कामधेनु खाई में गिर गई है तो उन्होंने भगवान शिव से सहायता के लिए  प्रार्थना की|_

----------


## ingole

_तब भगवान शिव ने सरस्वती नदी को वेग से बहाने का आदेश दिया,सरस्वती नदी ने खाई को पूरी तरह लबालब भर दिया और गाय तैरते हुए ऊपर आ गई|_

----------


## ingole

_लेकिन खाई को लेकर वशिष्ठजी की चिंता अभी भी जारी थी तब उन्होंने पर्वतराज हिमालय का आव्हान किया|_

----------


## ingole

_कहा जाता है कि पर्वतराज ने अर्बुदा सर्प के साथ मिलकर इस खाई को एक पर्वत से पाटा|_

----------


## ingole

_तभी से इस जगह का नाम अर्बुदांचल कहा जाने लगा |समय के साथ-साथ यह जगह आबू पर्वत के रूप में जानी जाने लगी|_

----------


## ingole

*उत्तर में जैसे लोग मां दुर्गा के दर्शन के लिए पहाड़ों को पार करते हुए  वैष्णव देवी तक पहुंचते हैं, उसी तरह मध्यप्रदेश के सतना जिले में भी मां  दुर्गा के शारदीय रूप मां शारदा का आशिर्वाद हासिल करने के लिए 1063  सीढिय़ां लांघ जाते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

_सतना के इस मंदिर को मैहर देवी का मंदिर कहा जाता है। मैहर का मतलब है, मां  का हार। यहां सति का हार गिरा था। पुराणों में इस हार पर कथा की चर्चा  विस्तार से की गई है। पुराणों में इन 52 शक्तिपीठों की चर्चा है। हालांकि  सतना के मैहर मंदिर का इसमें जिक्र नहीं है। फिर भी लोगों की आस्था इतनी  अडिग है कि यहां सालों पर माता के दर्शन के लिए भक्तों का रेला लगा रहता  है।_

----------


## ingole

*मैहर नगरी से 5 किलोमीटर दूर त्रिकुट पर्वत पर माता शारदा देवी का वास है।  मंदिर तक पहुंचने के लिए भक्तों को 1063 सीढिय़ां तय करना होता है। पर्वत की  चोटी के मध्य में ही शादरा माता का मंदिर स्थापित है। हालांकि पिछले साल  से यहां रोप वे की शुरुआत कर दी गई है, जिससे वृद्धों और शारीरिक तौर पर  विकलांग लोगों को माता के दर्शन करने में मुश्किल न आये।*

----------


## ingole

_पूरे भारत में सतना का मैहर मंदिर माता शारदा का अकेला मंदिर है। इसी पर्वत  की चोटी पर माता के साथ ही श्री काल भैरवी, भगवान, हनुमान जी, देवी काली,  दुर्गा, श्री गौरी शंकर, शेष नाग, फूलमति माता, ब्रह्म देव और जलापा देवी  की भी पूजा की जाती है।_

----------


## ingole

_मंदिर के पीछे पहाड़ों के नीचे एक तालाब है, जिसे आल्हा तालाब कहा जाता है।  यही नहीं तालाब से 2 किलोमीटर और आगे जाने पर एक अखाड़ा मिलता है, जिसके  बारे में कहा जाता है कि यहां आल्हा और उदल कुश्ती लड़ा करते थे। इसके  अलावा ये भी मान्यता है कि यहां पर सर्वप्रथम आदि गुरु शंकराचार्य ने 9वी  10वीं शताब्दी में पूजा अर्चना की थी। शारदा देवी का मंदिर सिर्फ आस्था और  धर्म के नजरिये से खास नहीं है। इस मंदिर का अपना ऐतिहासिक महत्व भी है।  माता शारदा की मूर्ति की स्थापना विक्रम संवत 559 को की गई है। मूर्ति पर  देवनागरी लिपि में शिलालेख भी अंकित है। इसमें बताया गया है कि सरस्वती के  पुत्र दामोदर ही कलियुग के व्यास मुनि कहे जाएंगे। दुनिया के जाने माने  इतिहासकरा ए कनिंग्घम ने इस मंदिर पर विस्तार में शोध किया है।_

----------


## ingole

_इस मंदिर में प्राचीन काल से ही बलि देने की प्रथा चली आ रही थी। लेकिन  1922 में सतना के राजा ब्रजनाथ जूदेव ने पशु बलि को पूरी तरह से प्रतिबंधित  कर दिया।_

----------


## ingole

*क्षेत्रीय परंपरा के मुताबिक आल्हा और उदल, जिन्होंने पृथ्वीराज चौहान के  साथ युद्ध किया था, वो भी शारदा माता के बड़े भक्त हुआ करते थे। इन दोनों  ने ही सबसे पहले जंगलों के बीच शारदा देवी के इस मंदिर की खोज की थी। इसके  बाद आल्हा ने इस मंदिर में 12 सालों तक तपस्या कर देवी को प्रसन्न किया था।  माता ने उन्हें अमरत्व का आशीर्वाद दिया था। आल्हा माता को शारदा माई कह  कर पुकारा करता था और तभी से ये मंदिर भी माता शारदा माई के नाम से  प्रसिद्ध हो गया। आज भी यही मान्यता है कि माता शारदा के दर्शन हर दिन सबसे  पहले आल्हा और उदल ही करते हैं।*

----------


## sandeep.tripathi

BHAUT HE SARAHENIY PRAYAS HAI ATI SUNDAR

----------


## ingole

*यह मल्लिका मध्यकालीन भारत की महान मल्लिका मानी जाती है लेकिन बहुत कम  लोगों को पता है कि उसकी गुमनाम कब्र आज भी कैथल में मौजूद है। यहां इस  मल्लिका ने अपनी आखिरी लड़ाई लड़ी थी और दर्दनाक मौत की शिकार हुई थी।*

----------


## ingole

*मध्यकालीन भारत की प्रथम महिला शासक रजिया सुल्तान का मकबरा खंडहर में  तबदील हो गया है। सरकार की उदासीनता के कारण मकबरे का नामोनिशान मिटने की  स्थिति में पहुंच गया है।*

----------


## ingole

*कैथल से बाबा लदाना जाने वाली सड़क पर बने मकबरे की इमारत ढह चुकी है।  मकबरे के बीचोंबीच लाल ईंटों से बनी रजिया की मजार है। इतिहासकारों के  अनुसार जब सुल्तान इल्तुतमिश ने अपनी बेटी रजिया को दिल्ली की गद्दी पर  बिठाया तो विद्रोहियों ने सर उठाना शुरू किया।*

----------


## ingole

*रजिया सुल्तान दिल्ली सल्तनत की पहली और आखिरी मल्लिका थी। गुलाम याकूत  से उसकी प्रेम कहानी और महिला शासक होने के कारण तुर्क उनके दुश्मन हो गए।  इन दुश्मनों में उनके बचपन का दोस्त बठिंडा का गवर्नर मलिक अल्तूनिया भी  शामिल था।
*
*याकूत तुर्क नहीं था इसलिए उसके प्रति रजिया के प्रेम को देखकर तुर्क  विद्रोही हो गए और मल्लिका को सल्तनत से बेदखल करने के लिए षडयंत्र में लग  गए।*

----------


## ingole

*रजिया पुरुषों की तरह कपड़े पहनती थी और खुले दरबार में बैठती थी। उसके  अंदर एक बेहतर शासिका के सारे गुण थे। ऐसा कहा जाता है कि जब उसका पिता  इल्तुतमिश शासक था तब भी वह शासन में उनकी सहायता किया करती थी।
*
*एक समय ऐसा भी आया जब लग रहा था कि रजिया दिल्ली सल्तनत की सबसे ताकतवर  मल्लिका बनेगी लेकिन गुलाम याकूत के साथ रिश्ते ने उसके इरादे को मटियामेट  कर दिया। कुछ इतिहासकारों के अनुसार याकूत रजिया का प्रेमी नहीं,  विश्वासपात्र था।*

----------


## ingole

*अल्तूनिया ने रजिया की सत्ता को स्वीकारने से इंकार किया। उसके और रजिया के  बीच युद्ध शुरू हो गया। युद्ध में याकूत मारा गया और रजिया को अल्तूनिया  ने बठिंडा के इस किले में कैद कर लिया। इस घटना के बाद अल्तुतमिश के तीसरे  बेटे बहराम शाह को गद्दी पर बैठा दिया गया।*

----------


## ingole

*किले में कैद रजिया ने मौत से बचने के लिए अल्तूनिया से शादी कर ली। उधर  रजिया के भाई बहराम शाह ने दिल्ली की गद्दी पर कब्जा कर लिया।
*
*अल्तुनिया ने अपनी पत्नी को दोबारा गद्दी पर बैठाना चाहा, लेकिन बहराम  शाह ने इसका विरोध किया। बहराम शाह की लड़ाई में अल्तुनिया परास्त हुआ और  रजिया के साथ वेष बदलकर भाग निकला।*

----------


## ingole

*इतिहासकारों के एक मत के अनुसार, उस समय कैथल में पठानों का शासन था। दोनों को पठानों ने घेर लिया और मौत के घाट उतार दिया।
*
*भारतीय इतिहासकार के दूसरे मत के अनुसार बहराम शाह ने लड़ाई के बाद  दोनों को बंदी बना लिया और अगले दिन 13 नवंबर 1240 ई. को दोनों की कैथल में  हत्या कर दी।*

----------


## ingole

*हत्या के स्थान पर ही ये मकबरा बनाया गया था। खंडहर के रूप में खड़े इस  मकबरे की यादें अब किताबों के पन्नों में ही सिमटकर रह जाएंगी।*

----------


## abcl42

> बाबा के बरे मे बहुत कम जानकारी है और दीजिये तो अच्छा रहेगा


अति उत्तम, बहुत  धन्यवाद, 1976 की दिसंबर में प्रयाग में पूर्ण कुम्भ के अवसर पर  देवरहा  बाबा  संगम पर झूसी में मचान पर रहते थे / मेरे पिता जी ने उनके दर्शन किये थे और आशीर्वाद लिया था / सीताराम सीता राम कहो , ये बाबा ने उस समय उपस्थित भीड़ को मचान पर से ही आशीर्वाद दिया था / मैं उस समय छोटा  बच्चा था  जादा समझ नहीं थी/

----------


## abcl42

सूत्र अत्यंत सराहनीय है , काफी ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी हैं / सूत्रधार को बधाई  और धन्यवाद /   श्री इंगोले जी को बधाई

----------


## arsh.abc

> *यह मल्लिका मध्यकालीन भारत की महान मल्लिका मानी जाती है लेकिन बहुत कम  लोगों को पता है कि उसकी गुमनाम कब्र आज भी कैथल में मौजूद है। यहां इस  मल्लिका ने अपनी आखिरी लड़ाई लड़ी थी और दर्दनाक मौत की शिकार हुई थी।*





> *मध्यकालीन भारत की प्रथम महिला शासक रजिया सुल्तान का मकबरा खंडहर में  तबदील हो गया है। सरकार की उदासीनता के कारण मकबरे का नामोनिशान मिटने की  स्थिति में पहुंच गया है।*





> *कैथल से बाबा लदाना जाने वाली सड़क पर बने मकबरे की इमारत ढह चुकी है।  मकबरे के बीचोंबीच लाल ईंटों से बनी रजिया की मजार है। इतिहासकारों के  अनुसार जब सुल्तान इल्तुतमिश ने अपनी बेटी रजिया को दिल्ली की गद्दी पर  बिठाया तो विद्रोहियों ने सर उठाना शुरू किया।*





> *रजिया सुल्तान दिल्ली सल्तनत की पहली और आखिरी मल्लिका थी। गुलाम याकूत  से उसकी प्रेम कहानी और महिला शासक होने के कारण तुर्क उनके दुश्मन हो गए।  इन दुश्मनों में उनके बचपन का दोस्त बठिंडा का गवर्नर मलिक अल्तूनिया भी  शामिल था।
> *
> *याकूत तुर्क नहीं था इसलिए उसके प्रति रजिया के प्रेम को देखकर तुर्क  विद्रोही हो गए और मल्लिका को सल्तनत से बेदखल करने के लिए षडयंत्र में लग  गए।*





> *रजिया पुरुषों की तरह कपड़े पहनती थी और खुले दरबार में बैठती थी। उसके  अंदर एक बेहतर शासिका के सारे गुण थे। ऐसा कहा जाता है कि जब उसका पिता  इल्तुतमिश शासक था तब भी वह शासन में उनकी सहायता किया करती थी।
> *
> *एक समय ऐसा भी आया जब लग रहा था कि रजिया दिल्ली सल्तनत की सबसे ताकतवर  मल्लिका बनेगी लेकिन गुलाम याकूत के साथ रिश्ते ने उसके इरादे को मटियामेट  कर दिया। कुछ इतिहासकारों के अनुसार याकूत रजिया का प्रेमी नहीं,  विश्वासपात्र था।*





> *अल्तूनिया ने रजिया की सत्ता को स्वीकारने से इंकार किया। उसके और रजिया के  बीच युद्ध शुरू हो गया। युद्ध में याकूत मारा गया और रजिया को अल्तूनिया  ने बठिंडा के इस किले में कैद कर लिया। इस घटना के बाद अल्तुतमिश के तीसरे  बेटे बहराम शाह को गद्दी पर बैठा दिया गया।*





> *किले में कैद रजिया ने मौत से बचने के लिए अल्तूनिया से शादी कर ली। उधर  रजिया के भाई बहराम शाह ने दिल्ली की गद्दी पर कब्जा कर लिया।
> *
> *अल्तुनिया ने अपनी पत्नी को दोबारा गद्दी पर बैठाना चाहा, लेकिन बहराम  शाह ने इसका विरोध किया। बहराम शाह की लड़ाई में अल्तुनिया परास्त हुआ और  रजिया के साथ वेष बदलकर भाग निकला।*





> *इतिहासकारों के एक मत के अनुसार, उस समय कैथल में पठानों का शासन था। दोनों को पठानों ने घेर लिया और मौत के घाट उतार दिया।
> *
> *भारतीय इतिहासकार के दूसरे मत के अनुसार बहराम शाह ने लड़ाई के बाद  दोनों को बंदी बना लिया और अगले दिन 13 नवंबर 1240 ई. को दोनों की कैथल में  हत्या कर दी।*





> *हत्या के स्थान पर ही ये मकबरा बनाया गया था। खंडहर के रूप में खड़े इस  मकबरे की यादें अब किताबों के पन्नों में ही सिमटकर रह जाएंगी।*






puri jankari  bhaskar.com se copy ki gayi hai

----------


## anita

*अद्भुत है इन गुफाओं की कहानी, पहाड़ियों के बीच में हैं 20 गुफाएं*

----------


## anita

वैसनगर के निकट उदयगिरि विदिशा नगरी ही का उपनगर था। उदयगिरि विदिशा से वैसनगर होते हुए पहुँचा जा सकता है। पहाड़ी के पूरब की तरफ पत्थरों को काटकर गुफाएँ बनाई गई हैं। इन गुफाओं में प्रस्तर- मूर्तियों के प्रमाण मिलते हैं, जो भारतीय मूर्तिकला के इतिहास में मील का पत्थर माना जाता है। उत्खनन से प्राप्त ध्वंसावशेष अपनी अलग कहानी कहते हैं। 


उदयगिरि को पहले नीचैगिरि के नाम से जाना जाता था। कालिदास ने भी इसे इसी नाम से संबोधित किया है। 10वीं शताब्दी में जब विदिशा धार के परमारों के हाथ में आ गया, तो राजा भोज के पौत्र उदयादित्य ने अपने नाम से इस स्थान का नाम उदयगिरि रख दिया। उदयगिरि में कुल 20 गुफाएँ हैं। इनमें से कुछ गुफाएँ 4वीं-5वीं सदी से संबद्ध है। गुफा संख्या 1 तथा 20 को जैन गुफा माना जाता है। गुफाओं की प्रस्तर की कटाई कर छोटे- छोटे कमरों के रुप में बनाया गया है। साथ- ही- साथ मूर्तियाँ भी उत्कीर्ण कर दी गई हैं। 


वर्तमान में इन गुफाओं में से अधिकांश मूर्ति- विहीन गुफाएँ रह गई हैं। ऐसा यहाँ पाये जाने वाले स्थानीय पत्थर के कारण हुआ है। पत्थर के नरम होने के कारण खुदाई का काम आसान था, लेकिन साथ- ही- साथ यह मौसमी प्रभावों को झेलने के लिए उपयुक्त नहीं है। एक अन्य गुफा में गुप्त संवत् 425-426 ई. में उत्कीर्ण कुमार गुप्त प्रथम के शासन काल का एक अभिलेख है। इसमें शंकर नामक किसी व्यक्ति द्वारा गुफा के प्रवेश-द्वार पर जैन तीर्थ कर पार्श्वनाथ की मूर्ति के प्रतिष्ठापित किए जाने का उल्लेख है।



पहाड़ियों से अन्दर बीस गुफाएँ हैं जो हिंदू और जैन-मूर्तिकारी के लिए प्रख्यात हैं। मूर्तियाँ विभिन्न पौराणिक कथाओं से सम्बद्ध हैं और अधिकांश गुप्तकालीन[1] हैं। यहाँ पाये जाने वाले स्थानीय पत्थर के कारण इन गुफाओं में से अधिकांश गुफाएँ मूर्ति- विहीन गुफाएँ रह गई हैं। खुदाई का काम आसान था क्योंकि यह पत्थर नरम थे, लेकिन साथ-ही-साथ यह मौसमी प्रभावों को झेलने के लिए उपयुक्त नहीं हैं।

*पहली गुफाःइस गुफा का नाम सूरज गुफा है। इस गुफ़ा में अठखेलियाँ करती वेत्रवती, साँची स्तूप तथा रायसेन के किले की शिलाएँ स्पष्ट दिखाई पड़ती है। इस गुफा में 7 फीट लंबे और 6 फीट चौड़े कक्ष हैं।
दूसरी गुफाःयह गुफा 7 फीट 11 इंच लंबी और 6 फीट 1.5 इंच चौड़ी एक कक्ष की भाँति है, जिसका अब केवल निशान रह गया है।
तीसरी गुफाःयह गुफा भीतर से 86 फीट चौड़ी और 6 फीट 3 इंच गहरी है। इसमें बची 5 मूर्तियों में से कुछ मूर्तियाँ चर्तुमुखी है व वनमाला धारण किये हुए हैं।
चौथी गुफाःइस गुफा में शिवलिंग की प्रतिमा है। इसके प्रवेश द्वार पर एक मनुष्य वीणा वादन में व्यस्त दिखाया गंया है जिसके करण इस गुफा को बीन की गुफाकहते हैं। यह गुफा 13 फीट 11 इंच लंबी और 11 फीट 8 इंच चौड़ी है।
पांचवीं गुफाःइस गुफा को वराह गुफा कहते है क्योंकि इसमे वराहवतार की सुन्दर झाँकी है। इसमें वराह भगवान को नर और वराह रूप में अंकित किया है। उनका बायाँ पाँव नागराजा के सिर पर दिखलाया गया है जो संभवतः गुप्तकाल में गुप्त-सम्राटों द्वारा किए गए नामशक्ति के परिह्रास का प्रतीक है। यह गुफा 22 फीट लंबी और 12 फीट 8 इंच ऊँची है।
छठवीं गुफाःइस गुफा के दरवाजे के बाहर दो द्वारपाल, दो विष्णु, एक गणेश और एक महिषासुर-मर्दिनी की मूर्ति बनाई हुई है। ये भव्य मूर्तियाँ भारतीय मूर्तिकला के इतिहास में एक महत्त्वपूर्ण स्थान रखती है।
सातवीं गुफाःइस गुफा में अब सिर्फ दो द्वारपालों के चिह्न अवशिष्ट हैं, जो गुफा स. 6 की तरह ही बनायी गयी है। प्राप्त शिलालेखों से पता चलता है कि यह एक शैव गुफा है।
आठवीं गुफाःइस गुफा का कुछ भी नाम और निशान नहीं बचा है।
9वीं, 10वीं और 11वीं गुफाःयह तीनों वैष्णव गुफाएँ हैं, जिनमें सिर्फ विष्णु के अवशेष रह गये हैं। 
बारवीं गुफाःयह गुफा भी वैष्णव गुफा है, इसमें भी विष्णु की मूर्ति बनाई गई थी और बाहर दो द्वारपाल भी बनाये गये थे। जिनका अब कोई नाम और निशान नहीं बचा है।
13वीं गुफाःइस दालाननुमा गुफा का मुख उत्तर की ओर है। इसके सामने से उदयगिरि पहाड़ी के ऊपर जाने का प्रमुख़ मार्ग है। यह गुफा शेषशायी विष्णु की मूर्ति के लिए प्रसिद्ध है। मूर्ति की लंबाई 12 फीट है। मूर्ति के सिर पर फारसी मुकुट, गले में हार, भुजबंध व हाथों में कंगन हैं। वैजयंतीमाला घुटनों तक लंबी है। गुफा के आस-पास व सामने वाली चट्टान पर शंख लिपि खुदी हुई है, जो संसार की प्राचीनतम लिपियों में से एक मानी जाती है।
14वीं गुफाःइस गुफा का भी कोई नाम और निशान नहीं बचा है।
15वीं और 16वीं गुफाःबलुआ पत्थर की गुफ़ाएँ। इन गुफाओं की मूर्तियाँ नष्ट कर दी गई हैं इसलिए यह गुफाएँ खाली हैं।
17वीं गुफाःइसमें भी गुफा सं. 6 की तरहा दोनों तरफ द्वारपाल हैं, परंतु गणेश की मूर्ति पर निखार आ गया है। मूर्ति के सिर पर मुकुट बना हुआ है। इसके अलावा इसमें महिषासुरमर्दिनी की भी एक मूर्ति स्थापित की गई है।
18वीं गुफाःयह गुफा अब खाली रह गई है क्योंकि इसकी सारी मूर्तियाँ तोड़ दी गई हैं।
19वीं गुफाःयह गुफा उदयगिरि की गुफ़ाओं में सबसे बड़ी है। इसके अन्दर एक शिवलिंग है, जिसकी पूजा स्थानीय लोग आज भी करते हैं। ऊपर भीतरी छत पर कमल की आकृति बनी हुई है। बाहर दोनों ओर द्वारपालों की दो बड़ी-बड़ी क्षरणयुक्त मूर्तियाँ हैं। ऊपर की तरफ एक सुंदर समुद्र मंथन का भी दृश्य है। बीच में मंदराचल को वासुकी नाग के साथ बाँधकर एक ओर देवगण व दूसरी ओर असुरगण मंथन कर रहे हैं। द्वार के चारों तरफ अनेक प्रकार की लताएँ, बेलें, कीर्तिमुख व आकृतियाँ खुदी हुई हैं।
20वीं गुफाःइस गुफा में चार मूर्तियाँ हैं, जो कमलासनों पर विराजमान हैं। इसके चारों ओर आभामण्डल व ऊपर छत्र हैं। इसमें तीन मूर्तियों में नीचे की तरफ, जो चक्र है उनके दोनों ओर दो सिंह आमने-सामने मुँह करे हुए बैठे हैं।*

----------


## anita

ये सब ही जानकारी अंतर्जाल से संभार ली गयी है

----------


## anita



----------


## anita

यह प्राचीन स्थल भिलसा से चार मील दूर बेतवा तथा बेश नदियों के बीच स्थित है। चन्द्रगुप्त द्वितीय के उदयगिरि गुहालेख में इस सुप्रसिद्ध पहाड़ी का वर्णन है। यहाँ पर बीस गुफ़ाएँ है। जो हिन्दू और जैन मूर्तिकारी के लिए प्रसिद्ध हैं। मूर्तियाँ विभिन्न पौराणिक कथाओं से सम्बद्ध हैं और अधिकांश गुप्तकालीन हैं। मूर्तिकला की दृष्टि से पाँचवीं गुफा सबसे महत्त्वपूर्ण है। इसमें वराह अवतार का दृश्य अंकित वराह भगवान का बाँया पाँव नाग राजा के सिर पर दिखलाया गया है।

----------


## anita



----------


## anita

जो सम्भवतः गुप्तकाल में सम्राटों द्वारा की गये नाग शक्ति के परिहास का प्रतीक है। छठी गुफा में दो द्वारपालों, विष्णु, महिष-मर्दिनी एवं गणेश की मूर्तियाँ हैं। गुफा छः से प्राप्त लेख से ज्ञात होता है कि उस क्षेत्र पर सनकानियों का अधिकार था।

----------


## anita



----------


## anita

उदयगिरि के द्वितीय गुफ़ा लेख में चन्द्रगुप्त के सचिव पाटलिपुत्र निवासी वीरसेन उर्फ शाव द्वारा शिव मन्दिर के रूप में गुफ़ा निर्माण कराने का उल्लेख है। वह वहाँ चन्द्रगुप्त के साथ किसी अभियान में आया था। तृतीय उदयगिरि गुफा लेख में कुमार गुप्त के शासन काल में शंकर नामक व्यक्ति द्वारा गुफा संख्या दस के द्वार पर जैन तीर्थंकर पार्श्वनाथ की मूर्ति को प्रतिष्ठित कराये जाने का उल्लेख है।

----------


## anita



----------


## anita

गुप्त काल में उदयगिरि में 20 पत्थर जनिक प्रकोष्ठों का उत्खनन किया गया था, जिनमें दो में चंद्रगुप्त द्वितीय के शासनकाल से जुड़ी हुई चीजें थीं। ये गुफाएं अत्यंत महत्वपूर्ण दस्तावेज हैं, क्योंकि वे भारत में हिंदू कला के प्रारंभिक स्वरूप की परिचायक हैं और यह दिखाती हैं कि पांचवी शताब्दी के प्रारंभ में ही हिंदू मूर्ति शिल्प कला स्थापित हो चुकी थी।

----------


## anita



----------


## anita

उदयगिरि में मिली महत्वपूर्ण गुफाओं में एक है गुफा-5, वाराह गुफा। इसकी प्रमुख विशेषता इसका वृहत् शैल जनिक आकार है जो भगवान विष्णु के अवतार वाराह द्वारा पृथ्वी माता को विप्लव से बचाने का परिचायक है। भारतीय कलाकारों की क्षमता और उनकी शक्ति इस काल में विध्वंस और विनाश के खिलाफ एक आध्यात्मिक, ब्रह्मशक्ति के रूप में परम ऊंचाइयों पर पहुंची।

----------


## devd131

1 dum sahi or badiya jaankari hai ye thanks dear is jankari k liye ***********

----------


## anita

> 1 dum sahi or badiya jaankari hai ye thanks dear is jankari k liye ***********



धन्यवाद  मित्र

----------


## gill1313

*जहां पंछी आत्म हत्या करते हैं*

----------


## gill1313

_असम में एक गांव है जाटिंगा। यह गांव खासी जयंतिया पहाड़ियों में स्थित हाफलौंग से मात्रा तीन कि.मी. दूरी पर है। जाटिंगा, जो बीहड़ वनों में 3400 फीट की ऊंचाई पर बसा हुआ है, आज भी इस रहस्य के कारण अनुसंधानकर्ताओं और पर्यटकों के लिए कौतुहल का विषय बना हुआ है। यह मुख्य रूप से ‘जयन्तिया’ आदिवासियों का गांव है और रहस्यमय है आत्मोत्सर्ग करते पक्षियों के कारण से।_

----------


## gill1313

जाटिंगा में एक *रहस्यमय घटना*, चमत्कारिक रूप से एक निश्चित समयान्तराल (15 अगस्त से 31 अक्टूबर के बीच) से घटित होती है। वह *चमत्कारित* घटना यह है कि जाटिंगा व इसके आसपास के लगभग अढ़ाई वर्ग किलोमीटर के क्षेत्रा में उक्त निश्चित समयावधि के दरम्यान पक्षी रात के वक्त रोशनी पर आकर गिरते हैं जिन्हें गांव वालों द्वारा छड़ियों से मार कर खाया जाता है।इस रहस्यमय पक्षी आत्मोत्सर्ग के लिए कुछ विशेष परिस्थितियां भी आवश्यक होती हैं यथा -रात अंधेरी हो एवं हल्की बूंदाबांदी, कोहरा या धुंध हो। रोशनी बिल्कुल सीधी न गिरकर गोलाकार व तेज होनी चाहिए। सबसे मुख्य व अहम परिस्थिति यह होती है कि हवा दक्षिण से उत्तर दिशा की तरफ चलनी चाहिए। यह उक्त शर्ते पूरी हो तो पक्षी मकानों के अंदर भी घुस आते हैं।ऐसे मौसम में गांव वालों द्वारा सामूहिक शिकार किया जाता है। शाम को सात आठ बजे के दौरान गैस की लालटेनंे खुले मैदान में रखकर हरेक के पीछे एक आदमी पर्दा लगाकर एक छड़ी हाथ में लिए हुए बैठ जाता है। ज्यों ही पक्षी रोशनी के पास आकर पड़ते हैं त्यों ही छड़ी के वार से उनकी इहलीला समाप्त कर दी जाती है। एक रात में ही तीन चार सौ एवं सारे मौसम में हजारों पक्षी इस प्रकार गांव वालों का भोजन बनते हैं।इस रहस्यमय चमत्कारिक पक्षी आत्मोत्सर्ग का रहस्योघाटन सर्वप्रथम ई.पी. जी ने सन् 1964 में ‘भारत के जंगली जीव’ नामक किताब में किया। सन् 1961 में प्रसिद्ध पक्षी विशेषज्ञ डाक्टर सलीम अली (अब महरूम) ने भी इस क्षेत्रा का दौरात्मक अध्ययन किया और पाया कि वहां आने वाले अधिकांश पक्षी सर्दियों में उत्तर से दक्षिण की ओर आने वाले प्रवासी पक्षी न होकर देशी पक्षी ही थे।गांव वालों को इस घटना का पता 1905 के सितंबर माह में तब लगा, जब वे एक अंधेरी धुंध भरी रात में मशाले जलाये उस भैंस को ढूंढने निकले थे जिसे बाघ ने मार दिया था। तभी उनकी आश्चर्य से आंखें फटी रह गयी जब पक्षी रोशनी को देखकर उनके आसपास मंडराने लगे और कंधों पर बैठ गये। धीरे-धीरे उन्हें मालूम चला कि विशिष्ट मौसमी शर्तो को पूरा होने पर पक्षी रोशनी की ओर आकर्षित होते हैं। 1940 के बाद जब पैट्रोमेक्स (गैसबत्ती) का प्रयोग शुरू हुआ, तो पक्षियों की संख्या भी बढ़ गयी है।यह रहस्यजनक घटना यहीं क्यों होती है इस बात का किसी के पास कोई उत्तर नहीं है। कई दंत कथायें एवं किवदंतियां हालांकि इसके बारे में अवश्य प्रचलित हैं परंतु यथार्थ की कसौटी पर वे खरी नहीं उतरती। पक्षियों के शिकार का क्रम बदस्तूर जारी है। यदि इन मूक पक्षियों की भाषा हम समझ पाते तो अवश्य ही इस रहस्य पर से पर्दा उठता।

----------


## anita

भारत में भगवान शिव के बहुत सारे मंदिर स्थित हैं। इनमें से कई ऐसे भी हैं जो एक गौरवशाली इतिहास तथा वैभव को समेटे हुए हैं।मध्य प्रदेश के रायसेन जिले में भी भोजपुर नामक एक कस्बे में भगवान शिव का एक मंदिर स्थित है जिसका अत्यंत विलक्षण इतिहास है। भोजपुर शिव मंदिर को भोजेश्वर के नाम से जाना जाता है।यह भोपाल से लगभग 30 किमी दूर स्थित है। यह मंदिर बहुत ही प्राचीन काल में बनाया गया था। इस मंदिर को उत्तर का सोमनाथ भी कहा जाता है।

----------


## anita

ये सब ही जानकारी अंतर्जाल से संभार ली गयी है

----------


## anita

यह मंदिर भोजपुर में एक पहाड़ी की चोटी पर स्थित है। माना जाता है कि मंदिर और शिवलिंग यहां राजा भोज द्वारा स्थापित किए गए थे। राजा भोज के बाद इस कस्बे और मंदिर का नाम उन्हीं के नाम पर रखा दिया गया था। विश्व धरोहर स्थलों की सूची में इस मंदिर को शामिल करने के लिए भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण द्वारा प्रयास किया गया है।

----------


## anita

इस मंदिर का निर्माण लाल ग्रेनाइट के पत्थरों से किया गया है। मध्ययुगीन काल की शुरुआत में राजा भोज द्वारा भोजपुर की स्थापना की गई तथा भगवान शिव को समर्पित करते हुए यह मंदिर बनवाया गया।

----------


## anita

इसका निर्माण 1010-1053 ई. के दौरान किया गया था। इस मंदिर को बड़ी भव्यता के साथ बनाया गया है। यह अपनी वास्तुकला और अनूठे शिवलिंग के कारण प्रसिद्ध है। मंदिर को तीन भागों में विभाजित किया गया है और यह चार स्तंभों पर खड़ा है।

----------


## anita

इसके निचले हिस्से में आठ कोने हैं। मुख्य प्रवेश द्वार पर दो मूर्तियां स्थापित की गई थीं जो बहुत ही आकर्षक हैं। इस मंदिर में एक विशाल शिवलिंग मौजूद है। यह रचनात्मकता का अद्भुत उदाहरण है। इस मंदिर का शीर्ष भाग अपूर्ण है और माना जाता है यह निर्माण के दौरान से ही ऐसा है।

----------


## anita

पुरातत्वविदों के अनुसार यह मंदिर एक ही मियाद में बनाया गया है। यह मंदिर भारतीय वास्तु कला का एक बड़ा उदाहरण है। कुछ लोगों का मानना है कि यह पहला ऐसा मंदिर है जिसमें आर्च का प्रयोग किया गया है। पौराणिक मान्यताओं के अनुसार यह मंदिर पांडवों के द्वारा कुंती द्वारा पूजा करने के लिए बनाया गया था।

----------


## anita

मान्यता है कि शिवलिंग एक ही रात में बनाया गया है। यह नक्काशीदार शिवलिंग मात्र एक ही पत्थर के जरिए बनाया गया है और पूरी दुनिया में यह अपने जैसा इकलौता मंदिर है। यह मंदिर मध्य प्रदेश के सबसे महत्वपूर्ण मंदिरों में से एक है। लोग यहां आकर इसकी विशाल तथा भव्य संरचना को निहारते हैं।

----------


## anita



----------


## anita

इस मंदिर के निर्माण के लिए इसके पश्चिम दिशा में मौजूद एक झील का प्रयोग किया गया था जो अब दिखाई नहीं देती है। कहा जाता है कि होशंगाबाद ने इस झील को समाप्त कर दिया था।

----------


## anita



----------


## anita

पौराणिक कथा के अनुसार इस झील की समाप्ति के कारण ही मालवा के हवा और पानी दूषित थे। यह लिंग सभी मंदिरों की अपेक्षा सबसे ऊंचा माना जाता है। यहां हर वर्ष दो मेले आयोजित किया जाते हैं

----------


## anita



----------


## anita

एक मेला मकर संक्रांति पर तथा दूसरा महाशिवरात्रि पर आयोजित होता है।बहुत सारे श्रद्धालु मंदिर की यात्रा करने तथा मेला देखने के लिए आते हैं।

----------


## anita



----------


## anita

मंदिर के मुखद्वार पर एक अन्य शिवलिंग तथा एक गौ-माता की प्रतिमा विराजमान है

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## m_chouhan

bhojpur shiv mandir

----------


## ingole

*क्या आप एक ऐसे समाज के बारे में  जानते हैं, जहां खून पीना बेहद पवित्र माना जाता है।

 क्या आप एक ऐसे देश के  बारे में जानते हैं, जहां पति-पत्नी कभी साथ में खाना नहीं खाते।


*
* तो आइए, आपको हम बताते हैं एक ऐसे ही रहस्यमयी देश और वहां की प्रथाओं के बारे में जिन्हें जानकर आप चौंक जाएंगे।*

----------


## ingole

दक्षिण इथोपिया की बोदी जनजाति के लोग नए साल का जश्न गाय को मार  कर मनाते हैं। ये लोग एक बड़े पत्थर से गाय का सिर फोड़  कर उसे मार डालते  हैं।

इसके बाद उसकी आंत फाड़  कर उसका खून पीते हैं।

----------


## ingole

*कांसो जनजाति इथोपिया की धनी जनजातियों में से एक है। 
यहां की  महिलाएं केवल सफेद स्कर्ट पहनती हैं। 
हालांकि, इस क्षेत्र में काम कर रही  मिशनरीज के कारण अब यह प्रथा धीरे-धीरे समाप्त हो रही है।*

----------


## ingole

*कोरचो कारो गांव में स्थित ओमों नदी के दोनों ओर कारो और नयांनगाटोम जानजातियां रहती हैं।
*
*इनमें अक्सर लड़ाई होती है। कई बार तो मरने-मारने की नौबत आ जाती है।*

----------


## ingole

तस्मय समाज में लड़कियों के कौमार्य पर बहुत जोर दिया जाता है। महिलाओं की शादी से पहले सेक्स पर पूरी तरह पाबंदी होती है।

एक और रोचक बात यह है कि शादी के बाद भी पति-पत्नी एक ही थाली में एक साथ खाना नहीं खा सकते है ।

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तो आज देखते हैं , विज्ञान को मात देने वाली कुछ घटनाएं .**


दुनिया में कई जगह ऐसी हैं जहां साइंस अभी भी नहीं पहुंच सका है। कुछ  ऐसी ही अज्ञात जगहों के बारे में विख्यात कहानियां हैं, जिनसे हम आपको  रूबरू करा रहे हैं। इनमें से कई जगह धार्मिक स्थलों में शामिल हैं।कुछ इसे चमत्कार कहते हैं, कुछ लिखावट का मोड़-तोड़, जबकि वैज्ञानिक अभी भी इसे समर्थन देने को तैयार नहीं हैं इन सब की जो भी व्याख्या दी जा रही हो, लेकिन इन बेहद दुर्लभ घटनाओं को देखने की जिज्ञासा हर किसी के मन में होती है।*

----------


## ingole

*योगान्ति मंदिर, आंध्र प्रदेश।**

15वीं शताब्दी से लिटिल बॉय लिटिल, इंच बॉय इंच शिव मंदिर में नंदी की  मूर्ति चमत्कारिक रूप से दिन-प्रतिदिन बढ़ती ही जा रही है। यहां तक कि  भारतीय पुरातत्व का सर्वेक्षण भी इस तथ्य को नहीं नकार पा रहा है। वे कहते  हैं कि नंदी के पास स्थित स्तंभों में से एक को वृद्धि की वजह से हटा दिया  गया है।

यह मंदिर आँध्रप्रदेश के कुरनूल जिले में है, इस मंदिर का एक अन्य नाम उमामहेश्वर मंदिर भी है .*

----------


## ingole

*लेकिन यहीं सब खत्म नहीं हो जाता, अभी और भी बहुत कुछ है।

इसके बारे में ऐसी भी भविष्यवाणी की जा रही हैं कि कल युग के अंत में नंदी  खड़ा हो जाएगा और चिल्लाएंगा। इसके अलावा, इस क्षेत्र में एक भी कौवा नहीं  है।  किंवदंती है कि बाबा अगस्त्य ने पवित्र प्रथाओं को जिंदा रखने के लिए  कौवा नहीं होने का शाप दिया था और इसके बाद कौवे कभी लौट कर नहीं आए।*

----------


## ingole

*चमत्कारिक दरगाह :सैय्यद हुसैन शरफुद्दीन शाह विलायत हजरत ,अमरोहा* *

अमरोहा ( मोरादाबाद ) में स्थित यह दरगाह अपने चमत्कार के लिए प्रसिद्द है , दरअसल जिस इलाके में यह मजार स्थित है वहाँ पर जहरीले बिच्छू बहुतायत में पाए जाते है , और यह बात सभी जानते हैं की बिच्छू डंक मारने में उस्ताद होता है , लेकिन कमाल की बात देखिये की इस दरगाह परिसर के अन्दर कोई भी बिच्छू किसी को भी डंक नहीं मारता है . इससे भी बड़ी कमाल की बात यह है की इस दरगाह में बोलकर लोग एक निश्चित समय के लिए किसी बिच्छू को अपने घर भी ले जा सकते हैं और उस समय अवधि में भी वो बिच्छू किसी को डंक नहीं मारेगा.*

----------


## Aeolian

chamatkaar !!

----------

